# Hull Clinic : Part 15



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.


Caz, poppet and myself had failed tx so we dont have to wait 18 weeks for our next goes.
Poppet was lucky and started treatment just weeks after she was put on the list, i on the other hand had to wait a year. but we still started on the same cycle. not really sure how that happened but i wasnt too bothered.
my DP had a sperm retrival.
if they say 18 weeks chances are it wont be any longer but you could be very lucky and start before that. they have to make sure all the tests are done and then u just have to wait.

Zarah and isobel hope your resting up, and zarah enjoy ur last day off.

Charlie hope your keeping   and good luck for scan on wednesday.

Melly hope your keeping  

Minnie wont be long for you now. 

Hope everyone is well.

Did xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Caz

As Isobel and Did said, I was very fortunate in that we got to start out treatment (NHS) straight away.  A lot of it was down to good timing as they get told of new funding in April and we were diagnosed just before that.  We were all set to pay for a priavte cycle as we were told 9 months at the appointment, but then when I rang to organise the private cycle she told me we'd been accepted for NHS funding already.
That was our first go so we still have another NHS funded cycle avaiable for us.

Hope that helps you.  You may be lucky and get seen sooner but I think they don't like to get people's hopes up just in case the funding isn't there.  Be patient and if you want a bit of advice enjoy these weeks before you start as once you do it kind of takes over your life.

Take care
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

morning ladies,

I'm not feeling very positive today because I don't feel any different still, I thought I would be feeling something, like cramps or sore boobs or just something... but NOTHING   last week after EC my boobs were real sore but as soon as I had ET on saturday that stopped   
I have been reading the 2ww thread & I know some people got BFP's without having any symptoms but I just want a sign of some sort.. I might be better when I go back to work tomorrow so I'm not sat around waiting for something to happen.. I just don't know what I will do if it hasn't worked, I don't have any frozen embryos & I don't have the cash to do it again.. this is my only chance   before I started the treatment me & DP said lets have 1 go & what will be will be.. it was so easy to say that back then, but now I'm here thats not how I am thinking anymore... OMG how stressful is this 2ww  

Isobel how are you feeling? more positive than me I hope.
Charlie I bet your excited & nervous for your scan on Wednesday.. you will be fine hun, I just know it.
Poppet & Did I'm so glad your both still with us, it's really nice to hear from you both
Caz I know 18wks seems like a long time but it will be here before you know it

hope all you other ladies are well xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah, so sorry you're having a rough time of it at the moment    I understand it's hard to stay positive but your age and the fact that you have had a child before do increase your odds of success. At least you have managed to give yourselves one chance (although its disgusting we have to pay for treatment   ) 

I'm   this treatment works for you.

 and   

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Mins.. I'm sure the way I'm feeling is normal for anyone on their 2ww.. it's just going to be harder than I thought


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah im very excited about scan to see how its doing but scared at same time in case the heart has stopped or summit just normal worries. Started a new job today as a ward clerk so that taking my mind of everything. I felt really sick last night and this morning. Started feeling sick in the last hour eating makes me feel worse i somehow think the sickness will be started soon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's taken me a while to find you all but here in the end , 

my gp's have had a meeting over our treatment as we were sent to york but we are at wrong side of border so it been decided there have been lesson's to be learned from it and they are'nt sending anybody else in need of ivf from bubwith/holme-on-spalding moor to york for ivf any more,

we had all test done at york and my gp got those from york and sent them with referral to hull to save me having to go though all that prodding and poking and bloods again, so my gp is hoping that once we have been in on 28th of october they will get use going with treatment faster as like i was saying to him i now feel a bit low due to my sister in law been pregnant with her second baby enough ranting for now,

come on zarah think      please not negative and getting stressed wont help either, make the most of these last few hrs as 9 in the morning will be here before you lnow it think my sister is putting flags out 2moz the eldest is back at school but the middle one is off for 2 more wks has he had a op last wk, an is ment to rest lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls- Ive just been to the loo and when I wiped there was pale pink blood, only a tiny bit but enough to scare me to death- dont know what to think  
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

implantation isobel, too early for a period isnt it!!!

   

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know what to think Liz, part of me thinks implantation but another thinks its the start of it all tumbling down upon me  With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had spotting but around the time of AF, this is just so early for me that I have no idea.  

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

come on positive thoughts isabel not hegative one please.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet do they like dh/dp's to be with you when doing EC and ET as i mention it too my DH and was'nt keen on seeing what they are doing, an i have told him if thats what they like then thats what i want him to be there at thenm both as it's not just going to be my baby,

when he said 18 wks when we were there on the 26th i got the impression it was from that date, and i said oh thats means well be starting treatment mid jan and he said yes thats about right, hope we are'nt waiting 18 wks as that will take use to 1st of march and i dont fancy been pregnant or due on christmas or new years day does that sound selfish as i dont want to spoil christmas for my sister's 3 or my mum as she goes to a lot of effort at christmas and we spend christmas day and boxing day at here house although we we seconds from each other the 3 of use.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies and as you can see by the time it really is morning! I think I have a bit of a water infection so sat down stairs now as I was unsettled in bed 

Caz- your DH has the option of being in the room with you for EC and ET they arent going to force him  but it would be nice support for you if he was as you are awake so it gives you something to focus on and you dont feel as nervous. If he is adamant he doesnt want to you can always take a friend or relative with you but they do say only one partner with you in the hospital so if he isnt going to come in with you then he cant sit and wait next to your bed, anyway he will have to be there to do his bit at EC so dont give him the choice !!

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Charlie I meant to say congrats on your new job  hope its all going well!! Is it perm or with an agency? I know you have probably already told me but my head is   this week! Its just that I heard there was a ward clerk job going on the nhs job link page.   I hope you are happier than in your previous employment  xxxxx

Zarah-   hope your feeling okay at work today and you have nothing to do that stresses you out  I bet your going to be tired tonight after having 7 weeks off


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - Yeh like the new job just being trained at the moment. The ward clerk job going is on the labour ward im thinking of going for it now im in more chance of getting a job permanent. Im working for an agency at the moment. I also had a water infection at about the same time as you but it went away itself.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah thats the job, my DH told me about it. Glad your liking it hun, nothing worse than hating going to work!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - My Mum said that she got a water infection as the first sign of being pregnant with all four of us.  Just wanted to try and make you feel a bit more positive
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Poppet your a star  I guess the next few days will tell  xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel that helps i have already told him there's no way i want to be on my own with a load of strange nurse's and drs, when i have either ec or et due to me been ashamatic and having the raynaurds syndrome as he knows what to do i must remember to mention it to prof when we see him on 28th of october.

come      ladies


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Caz in the four full txs Ive had tell him Ive never seen anyone there alone for EC!! Put the guilt trip on him  I have asthma too which is driving me mad at the moment  xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

It really helped me going back to work today, it keeps my mind focused on other stuff, until that bell rang for hometime then my mind went straight back to the 2ww.. it's driving me crazy  . My boss was very nice  he came to see me & said if there is anything they can do to make things easier at work then I just need to say.. I felt like saying a pay rise please  

I woke up today with AF type pain on my left hand side it lasted for about 4hrs & got quite bad at some points.. my boobs feel tender today aswell, but these are all AF signs aswell as pregnancy signs.. so trying to stay positive but it is difficult.

Isobel, the clinic told me if there was pink or brown blood not to worry (easier said then done, I know).. have you had it anymore?

Charlie, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Caz, your DH won't be able to see everything thats going on at EC & ET he will be sat top end of you at your side & you are totally covered up.. so tell him to stop being selfish & get his butt in there with you for support  

Hello to all the other ladies hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - glad that work has taken your mind off the 2ww, even if it was only for a few hours!  I'm saving box set dvd's for my 2ww (if I ever get there!!!) so I can keep myself occupied   

Charlie - What time is your scan tommorow?  Hope it goes really well.

Isobel - try not to worry, from what the other ladies on here are saying it doesn't sound like there is anything for you to worry about. 

and   to all you ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya, no not had any more. Like I say it was only about 1cm by 1cm and was the palest pink, could even be from the water infection I suppose  Time will tell and what will be will be!!

Glad work was good zarah, right Im off as DH has just served up our dinner 

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah thanks for that just shown dh think that has set his mind at ease abit
glad work went well for you today,

charlie good luck with scan tomorrow keep use posted,


come on positive please isobel and yes pink spotting could be from water infection, my sister has had a lot of water infection lately and this last one drs told her of as she left it a wk before going to see him but she knew thats what it was an she told him that as well.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

were's vicki we have'nt heard from her for a while she see's gyni tomorrow hope it all goes well for her an she will get the answers she wants


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you today Charlie  and   everything is as it should be


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh BTW Zarah- your symptoms sound good hun, you feel better as soon as you have felt something dont you? Its far too early for AF pains so dont worry about them. Lots of


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning.. just a quicky before i go into class.. I have the same pain as yesterday but today its on my right side & not the left.. how weird & still have sore boobs..   its a good sign..

good luck with scan today Charlie.. I will be thinking of you    

must go get some work done   back later xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well girls I did a test today and it was positive but Im afraid Ive started bleeding, its red too so now just feel like its the beginning of the end.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel... and what did you say to us about early testing, when would AF be due... is it friday?
Keep    anything could happen yet.

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know but I knew I was pregnant I could feel it so I had to do it to make sure I wasnt going mad. The tests have got stronger and stronger each time  Yeah i would be due Fiday


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Isobel!!     If i had known you were testing early i would have sent the   around!!!!

Please dont get too disheartened yet about the bleeding, i know someone who had full on period type bleeds for the first 4 months of her pregnancy - she didnt even know she was pg she thought she was having periods after being told she wouldnt concieve without tx, so just cos your bleeding doesnt necesserrily mean its all over.

come on, Stay positive                                            

S
xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel, just like scooby said.
if you think you are, then the chances are you probably are.
im keeping everything crossed for you and lets hope this bleeding goes away. only 2 more days and then i think youll get your answer. anyone who can last till next weeks deserves a medal, i tested on the 14th day too.

keep smiling isobel, and enjoy the BFP


xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

come on positive think isobel thinking positive someone i worked with on full on period for the full nine months of her pregnance, so keep thinking positive could be inplantation bleed.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz no disrespect but this is no implantation bleed, I have had 4 txs now and excluding this I have had 3 pregnancies and know exactly how a pregnancy feels (thats why I tested as I just knew I was ) but I also know what it feels like to miscarry so i sort of know whats happening hun.xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Isobel i really hope u are ok a positive i wont be mad at ya for testing early i was the same   I keep my fingers crossed for ya.

Saw baby again on scan today measuring as it should be now with a strong heartbeat. Saw its little arms and legs   Ive been discharged now but told to attend doctors and tell them i need to be referred for consultant care as ive had IVF treatment what does this mean i wont see a midwife? She did a 3d scan too but way baby was laying could only see head but ive got like 4 pics its great. Hopefully everything will be ok now only 5 weeks to go. My EDD for now is 27/04/10


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie, good news about your scan. Consultant care just means when you go for your hos appointments you get weighed by a mid wife and the you sit and wait (usually a bloody long time!) and see a consultant- mine was Stephen Lindow, he's a Geordie and is really nice I saw him last week in there. Im gonna pm you hun xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi folks

Isobel - I'm pleased you have a positive result and   that the bleeding doesn't continue and your little bean sticks.  Have you rang the clinic for their advice?  They may be able to give you some reasurance.

Charlie - wow pictures and everything!!  You must be so happy  

Loads of   and   to all you other ladies out there.

Me and DH were back to the clinic today to get the last of our tests back before we start ICSI.  DH's results were as expected.  I was a bit   about mine apparently I have an anti-mullarian hormone level of 9, which is in the low fertility bracket.  Mr Maguinness said it was normal for my age but yet again I left the clinic feeling like a withered old crone.  They've also screwed up booking us in to the bloody open evening so we may have to wait yet another month to start the tx    I got myself in a bit of a state on the way home from the hospital and DH is really worried about how I am going to cope emotionaly with the tx, but I suppose you don't really know how you'll cope until you do it  

Anyway ladies hope you're all doing ok, thinking   for you all

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ive pm'd ya back Isobel


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls.

Isobel I have PM'd you  

Charlie I'm so glad your scan went well & you have little pics aswell... are you technical enough to put them on here so we can have a look?

Can I just ask anyone on their 2ww or who has already been through their 2ww.. how do you know when your period is due? do you just calculate it from the last one you had? mine was July 26th, I didn't have one in August due to my treatment (I had a delay of 9days in my treatment cycle due to a problem with my recipient) if I had of had one in Aug it would of been due on 17th.. so do I work it out from there? if I do then I'm due on 13th Sept (Sunday)


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey everyone – hope you’re all well.

Charlie – congratulations on your scan – you must feel on top of the world right now!!

Isobel – how are you?  Sorry to hear you’re going through a rough time.  I really hope things turn out okay. 

Minnie – I was at the clinic today too!  It’s funny, I was looking at everyone in the waiting room (both in the outpatients dept and ivf clinic) and wondering if any of you ladies were sat there!!  Sorry it didn’t go as planned.  I’m sure you’ll be fine.  It’s amazing what us women can cope with when we have to!!  

Caz – how are you hun?  I saw your earlier message – thanks for checking up on me.  I have been around checking up on you all each day!!  

Well, I had my appointment today and it went really well.  We saw Professor Killick, which I was very happy about!!  Of course, the first thing that happened was the nurse weighing me, taking my height and calculating my bmi!  We completed a form and then went through to Prof.  He began by explaining that we would be chatting about my history, about IVF and he then said “we’ll be discussing this” – whilst prodding my stomach!!  It’s a good job I like the guy!! Lol
After going through a bit of history he just said – “it’s IVF isn’t it?”  He said the waiting list for IVF at the moment is around 14 weeks.  I need to lose 3 stone and so I wasn’t put on the waiting list just yet.  However, as soon as I have lost the weight, I need to contact them and I’m straight on the list.  He's not doing all the tests and checks because he agreed that we have no problem getting pregnant and my problem was purely scarred tubing.  He just did HIV and Hepatitis bloods and booked hubby in the SA - just to check his sperm is "suitable for IVF?" and to see if he can do it!! lol  Bless him - he's dreading it!!
So, it’s down to me.  I’m the only one holding this up and it’s only me that can make it happen.  I’m seeing the dietician fortnightly, swimming three to four times a week and counting calories so hopefully it won’t be too much of a wait.  If I can’t do it for this I’ll never do it.
It’s funny, despite knowing my weight would hold things up, I thought I’d get really upset – but all I feel is excitement and motivation.  Let’s hope those feelings stick around!!

Be back later - off to East Hull baths!  I wonder how many laps I'd have to do to lose 3 stone?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Mrs R  

Sooo glad you are feeling so positive about your appointment today and I'm very impressed with the fitness regime  You are clearly a woman on a mission!!  I could do with taking a leaf out of your book myself!  As usual me and DH were the only people in the clinic today, we didn't see a soul, maybe they are keeping us old people out of the way 

Good luck with the slimming and swimming  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad it all went well for you i'll pm you sometime 2moz as i want to know your thoughts on something after reading your message an ask a private question if you dont mind vicki,

glad scan went well charlie, will you be going to maternity at hri, a quick question to anybody that can answer it if we are having tx (icsi) at hri, do we have to have maternity care at hull as well as it's an hour away from use and york is 30 mins away, and about half the distance to travel, we have to have tx at hull cos we are classed as east riding as far as pct is concerned for funding.

good luck to the rest of you ladies
sending baby dust to zarah and isobel and


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

zarah, your period is due 14 days from egg collection. Hope this helps.

Morning to everyone. i hope your doing well.

Isobel how are you today.

Love and luck to everyone 
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah il try and get pics on within the next two hours or so  #

Caz im being referred to Hull women and childrens was offered Castle Hill didnt wanna go there but apparently they dont offer epidurals even tho i dont want one Castle hill far from me


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Here ya go Zarah 

This is my 6 week and 1 day scan but was only measuring 5 weeks and 5 days. Sac only thing visible and heartbeat at this time

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7105/dsc08487n.th.jpg

This was my scan yesterday was 7 weeks and 2 days measuring 7 but she said markers might not have been exact
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/9213/dsc08490q.th.jpg

And this was my 3d Scan dark bit is baby but only top of head facing you rest of body in front could not get better angle might have been cos my womb tilted. Whiter bit is yolk sac.
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1459/dsc08492o.th.jpg

Im thinking about paying private for a 10 week scan as waiting until 12 weeks from now im still gonna worry, thats if they dont book me in before that.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh charlie that is so nice to see that tiny little baby as well so wonderful,

i was talking to my sister and she said you might get a scan of them as little embies before they puy them back as she never got that or as early or your scan oics charlie with having natural pregnancies.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Charlie the pic's are great... you must feel so lucky.. you need to stop worrying so much & enjoy your pregnancy.. that baby looks very comfy in there  

Caz, you don't get a scan pic of embie before it goes in but you do get to see it on the screen just before ET & it's amazing to see.

well I'm nearly in my 2nd week of the dreaded 2ww.. I test a week tomorrow (if I get that far without bleeding)   
I have tender boobs but thats about it really, I have stomach cramps in the morning but nothing that lasts all day.. could be AF signs could be pregnancy signs.. who knows  

hello to all the other girls hope your all well

If your reading Isobel.. I am thinking of you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I hope i havent upset any of u girls. Admin msged me to say they removed pics but left links as it may upset some of you. Im really sorry if i have.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Charlie

Just to put your mind at ease you didn't upset me with your photos, but I think admin putting links instead is a good idea so people can choose to look if they want to, rather than just seeing them straight away.  Glad everything is ok for you, sit back and enjoy it all!

Poppet
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you did'nt upset me either i really think it totally amazing to see them at that stage as when i have seen others they have been there 12 wk dating scans, 

i agree it's a good idea for admin to put links so others can choose to see them,

glad your feeling o.k zarah,

hope you are o.k isobel,

sending      to you all and   

whats everyone doing for the weekend, oh well first wk back at school's nearly over Zarah,
my nephew will be pleased it's friday as i'm having him for his tea tonight from school he has a thing about our chicken curry, i asked him what he wanted for his tea when he came to mine for his tea an he said chicken curry so that what he will get i just have the chicken to dice and cook and the rice to boil in the pan but think dh is doing that while i pick him up from school


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh sorry girls i totally did not think of that idea


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie.. it's my fault for asking you to put them on.. sorry x

I'm now in my 2nd week of 2ww.. I hope I can last until friday to test.. I really don't want to do it earlier incase I get a false positive but it will be hard.. especially with me having 3 pee sticks upstairs   I still have sore boobs but thats it no other symptoms.. OMG this week is going to be a long one


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

forgot to say I have white spots on my nipples & I don't know if thats what they were like before or not   I wish I had took more notice of them before


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh zarah i had sore boobs and white spots i did have some before but they increased in number just check everyday. Im keeping my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - don't worry it was lovely to see your pics, we all said before that we'd like to know all your pregnancy stuff (even it the tx doesn't work for us) its good to have some good news on here    I only have to put the TV on or open a newspaper to see a baby so don't stress hun!

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks

I've just been reading a few other chat threads and noticed a few comments about the effect that IVF/ICSI has on your hair ie that the drugs make it fall out or snap off!  What are peoples experiences on here??  I would rather not go bald  



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mins.. I'v not heard that before... my hair is exactly the same now as it was before I statred any treatment.. so I wouldn't worry too much about that  

Hope all you ladies are well.. enjoy the sunshine it's going to be a lovely day


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

you girls got any idea of somewhere near to Hull where i can pay private for a 10 week scan. Ive emailed spire hospital in Anlaby to see if they do them but cant think of anywhere else.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Phew! Thanks Charlie, didn't want to end up bald (as well as childless!!!)

I'm not sure about the scan business won't the place you are having your pre natal care allow you to pay for an additional scan as a private patient?  Usually you can go where ever you want providing you are willing to pay.

I had my tonsils out at the private hospital at Anlaby and it was lovely, the staff were really nice and the hospital is really swish. So if you do end up having to have a scan up there I'm sure it will be fine.



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie have you tried searching the net for private hospital in or near hull it should help if you do that, other wise sorry i cant help not sure sbout hull but is there a bupa that you could go to they are usually pretty good.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie i have just googled private hospitals hul and found spire here is the link they have to near to hull hope it will help love
http://www.spirehealthcare.com/Our-Treatments/Body-Map-and-A-Z/A-Z-Treatments/Ultrasound/

you girls got any idea of somewhere near to Hull where i can pay private for a 10 week scan. Ive emailed spire hospital in Anlaby to see if they do them but cant think of anywhere else.
[/quote]

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thx Caz ive emailed them anyway for a price shudnt be more than £100 tho well worth it just to know everything ok and see more than my last scan


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good charlie glad that was of help to you let me know what you find out will be interestiing to see how much the different clinics/hospitals charge


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning girls...
Is it Friday yet I really want Friday to be here.. I want to do my test!!!!! I am determinded not to do it early but OMG it's hard.. I promised DP I wouldn't sneak & do 1 while he's at work because he really wants to be there & I really want him there.. which I'm glad he's at work today because just laid in bed on a sunday morning thinking really made me want to get up & pee on that stick!!!! but I haven't..
I think my AF is due tomorrow/tuesday.. so I   that stays away..
I'm not really having any signs at the mo.. my boobs are still tender but not as much as they were & I don't seem to have as many of those white spots on my nipples... I just wish I knew what was going on in there


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh girls I think I've got AF pains   please NO!!!!!!! this is driving me insane


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh no zarah lets hope it's not a bad sign love,
thinking of you and sending       ,
there are you ladies hoping your af doesnt arrive this month afer having your treatment and me here wishing it would after a funny cycle july/august when it started playing daft from the 28th of july and was here and there every few days up till the 13th of august any body any idea's i have never had any problems like that before it's normally early or late but never had it like that before, i mentioned it to my gp but was'nt interested,
do you think they might be able to advise me in the ivf unit when we go for dh's seman analysis on tuesday, i keep thinking its going to start but no sign's of it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

where are all the ladies today, hope you have all had a good weekend


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

AF pains have gone now..   it stays that way..
I was thinking the same Caz.. where is everyone


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe it's got something to do with it been sunday zarah i'm still here though,

got a xmas present for next christmas 2010 for my husband's brother's new baby as it will be due around the the time that charlie's should be.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it's over for me girls... I'm getting brown discharge just like I do every month before AF.. so I know later on today the bright red blood will arrive... I'm gutted


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww Zarah - I'm so sorry if this is AF arriving    Sending you a big   and hoping that its nothing.  You know where I am if you ever need a chat.

Love

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah Ive sent you a pm xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

awww zarah if it is so sorry sending oyu a big big    and a big     am thinking off you,

morning to all the other ladies how is everyone this morning,

how are you isobel hope your feeling better than you were


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have red blood now.. not a good sign at all   I think this is defo the end for me


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies i think it's time i got y bum in gear an went to post some parcels and my friends little girls birthday as it her 1st birthday on wednesday so got to make sure it gets to her in time.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah im so sorry your af has come, lets hope its not really your af and just late implantation


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have gone back to brown discharge.. no more red blood since about 1pm.. I hope it stays that way  
I am offically going crazy.. I never thought this would be so hard.. I have never known fear like it.. I am so scared I am surprised I can still breath. I rang the clinic & spoke to Dawn I asked if I could test early but she said I really shouldn't because I might get a false positive result & that would just be unbearable to have a positive today & a negative on Friday.. so I am just going to have to hold on until Friday & hope for the best,, it's going to be a long, hard week


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - so sorry about the bleeding, I'm with Charlie in hopeing that its late implantation bleeding. Sending you  

Isobel - thinking about you hun 

And to all you other ladies out there loads of   and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww bless ya Zarah, Its sounds good tho its not red anymore usually once i get red thats the period full on for me. I have my fingers crossed for ya   If it was me i would test on weds but just depends how u feel testing early i couldnt wait myself  

Wishing u lots of


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I might test Wednesday, Thursday & Friday   I'm going to see what happens tomorrow 1st & then decide what to do.. It is my birthday tomorrow so I can't face doing the test tomorrow.. not that I feel like celebrating my birthday at all..I just   AF isn't my present


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww zarah sending you    s on your birhday


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah. Hope your feeling better today


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday messages x

I'm still the same today.. lots of brown stuff   but still thankful it's not red... yet!!!!
still finding it hard to be positive about what my outcome is going to be.. but I think I'm going to test in morning if I'm feeling brave enough


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah

Keeping everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Did x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

My brown discharge is starting to turn red again & I have slight AF pain in my ovary area. I am 80% sure it is over for me but I will wait until Friday before I actually except that


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah i read of this happening to people all the time and they get good results keep   ive got my fingers and toes crossed for ya


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie.. I have read lots & lots of positive stories on different threads.. so I still have a glimmer of hope left


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zarah!  

Sounds like you're going through the mill at the moment - but good that you're keeping hope.  Like you say, there are lots of positive stories and so many reports of implantation bleeds etc that you can't, and shouldn't, rule out of a normal pregnancy.  

I will be checking for updates and keeping everything crossed that you get your bfp!

Look after yourself.

Vikki xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Vikki


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww zarah i'm keeping everything crossed for  stay    ,

well dh went to do his sample this morning but it was abit rubbish there was much of it to test so will see what it comes back with, when we go for follow up in october, 

i also asked about the waiting list and was told that we will have our follow up in gyni clinic we will be putting on waiting list and will then go to group meeting in what looks like november and will start trreatment in december so hyho ladies it will be quicker than 14 or even 18 wks like we were told so keep our fingers crossed that they manage to get some kind of result from dh sperm analysis

lots of    and     to the rest of you ladies,

vicki hows the dieting and exercise regrime going


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Caz - fingers crossed for the SA!

It looks like you're going to get started much sooner than you thought - that's great news!

The 'regime' is going really well!  Lost 2lbs this week - which I was very slightly disappointed with - but it's going in the right direction.  I guess I can't help but want it overnight, despite knowing that's not going to happen!

I'm swimming four times a week (40 lengths of 25m) and sticking to between 1500 and 1600 calories a day at the moment so I'll see how I go.

Thanks for checking up on me  

Vikki x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it wont happen all at once but as long as you can stick at it you will get there you will soon get the treatment dh was unimpressed with the mags ha even sawed me an they are naf, your dh is best to take his own if he can.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good morning girls 

Firstly I would like to thank all you girls for supporting me over the last week with the personal messages (it really did help keep me sane!) and I apologise for not posting on here since last Wednesday 

Today is my official test day and I am delighted(but still very cautious) to say we got a lovely   this morning. I have known all week as I have been testing every other day and have felt quite off the past few days but today just makes it official as far as the clinic are concerned.

Once again thank you girls for every thing over the last few months  We have a long way to go still but I   this could be it.

Wishing lots of     on all you girls starting soon xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Isobel   i know how u feel though a positive is just the start. Im 8 weeks now a little period like aching and im in panic mode so no bleeding so must just be stretching. Its not the first time ive had it plus the nurse said with my womb stretching and hitting my ovaries im gonna feel twinges as there still swollen from treatment

Hope ur feeling better today Zarah


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats right Charlie it does feel like that when your womb is stretching hun so try not to worry   I had to sit on the side of the bed with my eyes shut this morning as the whole room was spinning and then I had to lay back down as I couldnt get up- Im   this is cos my hormones are strong xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i really hope ur having twins that would be nice


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Dont know what the kids would make of that!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel. i knew it would be a    

Zarah how are you today, thinking of you and hoping your join isobel with a  , and we wont be mad at you if you test early.
isobel did and see was dead against everyone else doing it  

Hope all the other ladies and bumps are doing well.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Did, i know I was a bad girl but I just knew I was or I dont think I would have dared  I looked damned awful 5 days after transfer I was ashen and just didnt feel right so I knew something was wrong(or right!)

Zarah - hope your feeling brighter today hun xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP Isobel,  you really deserve it after all the support you give to everyone on here! You're such a thoughtful and kind person and I'm sure you're a wonderful mother too xxx  WELL DONE!  

Zarah - Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you're feeling ok   and that the bleeding stayed away  

Love 

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Poppet   I wish I could give you all this moment


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Firstly a massive congrats to you Isobel on BFP.. I'm so happy for you   (I have pm'd you)

I'm having another down day today.. I was getting some red blood yesterday & by bedtime it was a very very dark burgandy colour & lots of it.. I have woke up today & it was the same.. now it back to brown again.. spent the morning crying AGAIN.. 
I wasn't going to say but I tested yesterday & got a BFN.. I'm not taking to much notice of that because I know it was too early.. I am not testing again until Friday (OTD) because I don't want to know that this is the end.. I'm just absolutly worn out & gutted.. I am holding on to the fact that I have read lots of stories on different threads & whats happening to me has happened to some ladies they tested early got a BFN & on OTD got a BFP.. so I   this will happen to me but if I'm honest I don't think it's going to.. I just feel so empty


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww that great new   sending    you did'nt feel too positive about a week ago but you said you knew so come on stay positive and all will be well, does'nt matter what you get as long as it/they are healthy,

i read some where there's more chance of multiple birth's with icsi as any one else seen this or know if this is correct it would be nice to have twins as we wont be having more treatment after this too expensive for use.

zarah hope you had a nice birthday and are feeling a bit better today

lots of     to the rest of the girls


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

for Zarah. it doesnt matter what anyone says, but what ever the outcome please know we are here for you.

Keep  

Lots of love and  

xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Did.. I know you're all there & I don't know what I would of done without you all  

I'm filling sanitry towels quite quickly now.. brown & red blood   I'm not having pains though.. Friday is going to be hard


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well AF is in full flow now with pains.. deverstated


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im so so sorry Zarah, I dont know what words to say to you because it hurts like hell. Noone knows what its like until they've been through it  
Im here if you need to talk xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Zarah im so sorry   I dont know what to say im really sorry


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Zarah - I'm so so sorry.  Not sure what to say as I know nothing will make you feel any better right now.  Just know that I'm thinking about you. xx

Isobel - Congratulations on your BFP!  Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy  xx

I know my husband and I haven't started our IVF journey yet, but I think I'm just starting to realise what a tough time this is going to be.  

Vikki xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I feel so sad for you   I'm thinking about you and hoping that you are really taking care of yourself.  Sending you  

Isobel - I'm soooo happy for you on your BFP, you must be over the moon

Caz - yep there's a higher chance of twins with ICSI, last week Mr Maguiness told me that at Hull ladies have a 25 -50% rate of twins!

 and   to all you ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - I am so, so sorry.    I know the pain you're going through and there are no words anyone can say that will make you feel any better right now. You put everything you have into nearly 8 weeks of treatment to feel so let down.  I hope you take some time for yourself and you find that in time things will get a bit easier, but first and foremost take care of you. I still feel gutted that our treatment didn't work but I cling on to the smallest hope that it will work one day and I wish the same for you.  Its such a horrible journey sometimes but don't give up, move on when you're ready and be a stronger person because of it  

Love

Poppet
xxx

Hi to all the other girls - I won't do any personals right now as I am just so sad for Zarah


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you girls for all your kind words.. even if they do make me cry   but I need to cry, I don't want to bottle it up..
I just can't believe its all over for me.. I was too sure this treatment was going to work  .. I keep asking myself questions what no one can give me any answers to.. why did my embryo not stick? did it actually go in, in the 1st place? what if its on the floor in the room where I had ET? why didn't I have any good enough to freeze? where is the cash going to come from for round 2? & they just go on & on & on....
I still have to test tomorrow aswell.. even though AF is still in full flow... so another kick in the teeth.. I wanted Friday to come so quickly at the beginning on my 2ww.. now I want it never to arrive


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Zarah- I know there's nothing that I can say to make you feel better but I wanted you to know how sorry I am. Take care  

Sarah x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww zarah i am thing of you at this time i am so sorry it's hard, i can tell you have been like that since  we first tc five years ago even after we we were told that it would never happen naturally for use in march after all tests etc and then it made things worse with been referred to wrong hospital, but things hopefully will get better for use now we are under hull for tx, i was asking myself were we were goner get the money from if we could'nt getting funding (nhs), they are all question you ask your self, 

hope all the other girls are o.k.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have done my offical test & got what I expected a BFN  

I am so very sad right now  

I would like to thank you ladies for all the support you have given me over the past few months & especially through the horrid 2ww..

Charlie & Isobel I hope you have very healthy & happy pregnancies

And a massive good luck to all you ladies just starting out or just about to try again 

I will be keeping an eye but I need to back off for abit & sort my head out  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah big


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah so sorry big


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

didabuf, have you started your second lot of tx yet or are you looking at october now?

we will hopefully be starting tx in november/december, as any body got any idea of what day the or date the group meets are as we should be going in november, and if it's before i have my af in november then will i be able to ring on the first day of my af in november to start treatment


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi caz. i start on thursday. so very soon, but im just trying to keep it quiet at the moment cos im not very excited about it. so really havent spoke about it because it just gets me upset.

i recon it will be 13th or 20th november, do you have any idea what date your af would be due that month,

are u getting excited??

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think af could be due on the 12th november as it started on thursday 17th but will depend as it is late this month after have nearly 3 wks of been here an there july/august, so could miss out by a day yes i am getting abit excited after all this time of trying 5yrs and this time last year been referred to york and an them not been able to fund use cos in wrong pct area, having as positive a thoughts as i can i just know it's what i want an always have done just never imaged we'd have to ivf/icsi to get it that was all,
people have given me bits and bats of baby things, baby grows and body suits as i dont know what your thoughts are on finding out what you are having, but we have said since it will be our only pregnancy we dont want to know so it's going to be hard for use to buy stuff will have to be white's, and stuff that is o.k for either and i can knit my own baby cardigans/jackets etc so will save there, a skill i aquired of my late grandma who died 22yrs ago just before i was 11yrs old, i want this to work as i promised my grandad when he died he would sonn have a 4th great-grand child to watch over that was feb 2008, so hoping i have'nt got to be testing in feb as it's a bad month, but looks like i might if i miss starting tx in november by a day 

i have als found out today when my sister inlaws baby is due which as made it a bit harder on me, we are going to be auntie and uncle again at the end of march/beginning of april, i told my mother-in-law she might end up 3 another on 1 or 2 grandkids next year so she could end up 2 or 3 in total, if all works well for use, i keep ring to try an get a cancelation for follow up appointment but so not so good, do you think they will tell me when the group meet is for november if i ring them to ask, are they always on afriday then, have you had to go to it again before starting round 2 didabuf, i will be think of you what time s your appointment on thursday, i take it thats for you to get meds.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya girls

Hope your all ok 

Zarah-  Been thinking of you all weekend xxx

Well my scan is October 7th- still have to keep hoping I get to it  It's so hard to be postive. I will be glad when this Friday comes and goes as thats the stage I had my m/c 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz ring the clinic and ask, im sure they will be able to help you.
no i havent had to do it all again, i pick my drugs up on thursday and i start jabbing on saturday. should all be done and dusted by the middle of november.

isobel. ive pm'd you

Hi to everyone else. my computer wont let me get on at work and were just about to go out for tea so a quicky from me,

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sent you a pm back xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

didabuf,  i rang ivf unit this morning with a bit of luck we will be at group meet on 6th of november and for monthly should start the next wk so then she said i would be there prob on 1st of december to collect drugs and start jabbing on the 2nd and the day before xmas eve for down reg scan and they would tell me then about stimming and when to start that but she said i would prob be having stimming over xmas then i presuem around new year i would have ec and et so i could be a couple of months behind you so would be good to give each other support and lets hope and   that we both get the   we want so much,


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Zarah -   I know you'll probably still be checking the board now and then so just to let you know we're all thinking of you and we'll still be here when you're stronger and ready to come back. Lots of love to you and DP x

Isobel - Thats good news you've got your scan date. I'll no doubt PM you before then, but please try and relax and enjoy being pregnant.  

Did - it's all go again!!! What are we trying to do ourselves eh? Just remember......two fat ladies!  

Charlie - hope you're enjoying the pregnancy and managing to be a little less worried about it now. Must be hard for you but you seem to be coping well hun so keep that positive attitude.

Vikki - How's the diet plan going?  If you have any top tips then please share because it doesnn't matter how much salad I eat the bloody scales refuse to budge (unless I've broken them by stepping on them in the first place   )

Caz - must be getting exciting for you now, 6 November isn't that far away, and the group info thing is a doddle anyway. Its a case of have a wander round the unit, watch a presentation, go home....easy as that. The exciting stuff comes later (if you count the daily jabs as exciting!)

Mins - Am I right in thinking you'll be going to a group meeting soon? Seem to think you were waiting to find out which one they were booking you in for. Are you excited/nervous?

Hope I've not forgotten anyone?!?


Well, we will be having our second try at ICSI, but DH and I have decided to not tell anyone about this one and go it alone.  Neither set of parents or any friends or family  know.  I won't be posting any dates of treatment on here either, which I hope you'll understand our decision, but I'm always to happy to answer any questions about the treatment, especially for the new ladies about to start so don't be afraid to ask. You were all a great support to me last cycle and that was a great help so don't think I've forgotten you all. Guess this is a learning curve for all of us and we all have to find whats best for each of us.

Good Luck to everyone

Love 

Poppet
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like me you and did might be able to support each other but as i have'nt quite got to same stage as you and did it will be a bit harder for me to give you support here's hoping it work for all 3 of use and we can chat about our experience of pregnance sorry forgot to llok are you nhs or private, we are nhs so hoping that we get a result first time or if we end up going for second cycle it works then or i will be very disappointed as we wont be able to have any further tx after that cos it's just too expensive and we cant afford £4000 a time not even to save it up, i hope that does'nt seem selfish to any one.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Caz

I'm NHS too so this is our second (and last) funded go.  We didn't get any embies good enough to freeze last time so having to have another fresh cycle.  You may be lucky and get some frozen embies in which case you will actually end up with more than 2 cycles as the frozen cycles are on the NHS too. Hope that made sense, tell me if it didn't!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet can i ask a question when you had your first go and were having stimming drugs diid your ovaries distend i think that's the word i'm looking for as i have read that this can happen and to wear elastcated waste so you are comfortable, i am getting excited after a yr as we were sent to york but wrong pct area for use or we might have been at a better stage now, but glad we are at hull i ring and ask questions alot they must think it's that woman again but they are very nice and have answered my questions, i rang this morning to see if there have been any cancellation for sub fertility clinic for our follow u appointment and she said to try on wednesday morning cos thats when some people ring to cancel on the morning of the appointment, but i would'nt ring on the morning of the appointment my self to cancel if i was to cancel an appointment i would ring a few days before.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

but there again we could get twins first time round and al my dreams will come at once, i'm a bit in front of myself as got most of big stuff as i have been given it, eg moses basket, cot pram and a travel system so will be o.k for one but if we were to have twins will have to buy a second lot of everything, also got some baby cloths given as the person i got them off was ahving a clear out an thought of use, as she know's what's been going on.

i would be o.k if it's twins but dh is'nt sure as i want to breastfeed, as my sister could'nt do it with her 3 but not sure if i will be able to with inhales for asthma


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Its not unusual for your ovaries to expand during the stimming part of the treatment.  I overstimulated on my first cycle which meant I had a lot of follicles growing in my ovaries! They counted 38 on my last scan before egg collection which is quite a high number, as a result my ovaries were almost touching each other and squashing my uterus in the middle.  Having said that though I didn't feel all that bloated with it like some women do.  It was uncomfortable at times, felt a bit like I'd done a load of sit-ups and my stomach muscles were tight but my trousers didn't feel any tighter on me.  Think I was quite lucky in that repsect.
You will probably notice a bit of bloating and discomfort when you start stimming but its all good because you know something is happening.

Its a shame that they sent you to York first (they don't do NHS funding in that PCT do they?) but at least the ball has started rolling for you now! Oh and they won't mind you ringing, thats what they are for.
x

Wow, you're really prepared with all the baby stuff and quite lucky that a lot of it has been gifted to you, oh and if its twins I'm sure one of us will be willing to take the extra baby off your hands!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think my dh might have something to say about that, my sister will be willing to do that as well and my mum every day as we all live very close only a few doors from each other on the same estate oh and my mum in-law when she comes acros from barlow (selby) wont be able to get rid her, but saying that she said she would rather help me out than my sister in law as they are having there second child as they think my mum and dad in-law are there for there convenience she as my niece at least 3 days a wk, an i think she is looking forward to not been a free baby siiter after next september when the little girl starts school.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz if you have asthma its the best thing you can do- breast feed! I did my twins


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that info isobel thta makes me feel better,

 all is well for you keep thinking     and scan dates not that far away now, you have more off a chance of having twins again dont you with already having one lot?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

the pregnancy is going fine thank you poppet


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie did you get any responce to the email's you sent to find out how much it was going to cost for you to have a private scan,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

its was £285 real expensive just rented a doppler instead tho and heard hb today


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that was/is a bit over the top but to hire a dopler you can do it in the privicey of your own home and listen for as long as you like, i hope your taking things steady have you bought anything else, will you find out what you are having when you have your 20 wks scan or are you having a surprise. it's a subject we have talked about an we dont want to know when our time comes hopefully may/june time we want a surprise as it will be our only one or two depends on if we end up with twins or not if it was to be twins would be nice to have one of each.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh the doppler is really good. I am going to find out im very inpatient


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hells bells, its busy on here, cos i havent been able to get on at work im loosing track.

charlie, glad things are going well, soon be your 12 week scan  

zarah hope your OK.

hi to all the other ladies.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope everyone is doing o.k.

an these have have just become pregnant are'nt suffering with the sickness yet if your lucky you may not get the sickness my sister did'nt.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im praying Im really sick like I was with my twins Caz as its a sign of a healthy pregnancy as it means you have more hormones racing through your body


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe, it could only happen on here that we pray to be sick!!!   But I get what you mean Isobel.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im buggered then cos ive had no sickness


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No but you've felt sick Charlie which is the same thing- morning sickness doesnt mean your throwing up all day, more often than not its just feeling sick for most people


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol ya thats true.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie when is your 12 wk scan, i bet you cant wait to see your little bean again.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my 12 wk scan is 12th Oct but couldnt wait that long and had private scan at Leeds screening centre yesterday everything is fine


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats good news charlie glad everything is fine,

dh is back at ivf unit on 6th of october for anpther sample so they can freeze his sperm, he is'nt looking forward to it


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello to all you lovely Hull ladies.

I'm a newbie on here and i'm after a bit of advice if possible.

Just to tell you a bit about myself, i'm Vicky age 31, DH is 34 and we live in Hessle. We've been ttc since Jan 08, on cycle 22 now with no luck so far. We've been seeing Prof Killick and have had the basic tests, bloods, SA, HyCosy and everything has come back fine (apart from slightly low progesterone) - so we're officially unexplained. I've been prescribed clomid for alternate cycles and have have 2 clomid cycles but no BFP so far and we're due to see Prof Killick again in Dec. He said at our last appt the next stage would be IVF but we won't get NHS funding until Jan 2011.

What i'm wondering is how long people waited before deciding to go for assisted conception. Me and DH have talked a lot about this. He is keen to get help soon and we would be able to afford a private cycle but i'm not so sure. I kind of feel like i'd be giving up on my body and that we should keep trying naturally until we're entitled to NHS Tx. Also with being unexplained it feels like we have no reason why i can't get pg so why would IVF help - its effectively just a 'stab in the dark'? But i know it can help answer some questions over egg quality etc and maybe should i accept that its probably not going to happen naturally now and get on with getting some help? I'm 32 soon and we would really like more than one child if possible (although i'd be very happy to just have one at this stage!) so i wonder if me wanting to keep going naturally may make things more difficult in the long term. I would love to hear other peoples experiences and any advice or opinions on my wafflings!

Also has anyone had IVF privately at Hull? Do you know how long it takes from contacting the clinic to starting Tx if you're private? Anyone done a cycle with egg donation?

Sorry for the rambling and all the questions. There are so many things going through my head, i thought i'd talk to people who know how it all feels.

Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better

Vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Vicky and welcome 

Firstly Im not unexplained so after going through our tests we knew what was wrong and started ivf within 2 months. There is no waiting list for private patients all you need to do is do another SA for your DH and maybe your bloods again depending on when they were done then you attend an open evening and can start with your next cycle. I had my initial appointment on June 1st went to the open evening the middle of june and started injecting about 4 or 5 weeks later.
Dont hesitate to ask any questions

isobel xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yogvic i was NHS funded was put on waiting list last June and started this June but could have been seen earlier if not for my ectopic so it may be earlier your seen anyway


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Vicky

I kind of know where you're coming from in what you say.  We tried for about 2 years before going for a private referral with Prof Killick.  My GP tried to refer us through NHS but we were told we had to have been trying 3 years, I'm sure this is what you've been told also.  We both had tests done at GP too after a year and were told we were both fine.  After another year of trying we were still nowhere so my GP referred us for a private consultation with Prof Killick.  It was when the IVF unit did their own SA that we discovered that DH has poor quality sperm (enough of it, just not very good), turns out the GP's only get a basic count done which wouldn't show up any quality issues.  Whilst I was gutted there was something wrong that can't be fixed I was relieved we had a reason and because of that we went on the NHS list for IVF (ICSI on our case) straight away.  We were booked on the next month's group meeting and started our cycle that same day.

But I know how you feel about not wanting to give up on your own body. I still feel that way now. We've had one failed ICSI treatment and these months in between I've been hoping that we would still manage it naturally. Our chances are a lot lower than a normal couple but there is always the slightest chance and I refuse to give up on that.  I can totally understand why with your situation being unexplained you can't see a reason why it wouldn't happen naturally.  You could get pregnant next month or still be trying for much longer and its hard to not know which it's likely to be. You still have many options open to you, but I think all of them come down to how much longer you're willing to wait.  Don't rule out IVF as giving up on yourself though, as you've said there is nothing medically wrong that has been found so who's to say you wouldn't be successful at IVF and still go on to have a natural pregnancy afterwards.  Part of me wanted to carry on for a few months more after being told we needed IVF but I also know that we're desperate for a child and that we have to be realistic about our chances.  December is still a while away and the Clomid may work for you in the meantime so I would spend the next couple of months taliking things over with DH about how you both feel about embarking on IVF.

I'll be honest in that IVF is a tough thing to go through both emotionally and physically but I can tell you that there are ladies on here who will be with you every step of the way if thats your choice.

On the egg share front, there is a lady on the Hull Bumps and Babes board called Jen80 who has been through egg share and I'm sure she would be willing to answer any questions you have if you PM her.

Good luck to you both

Poppet
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky 

welcome 

we went for our first appointment in august and i asked about the clomid but prof killick said with dh's sperm been as it is it was a waste of time me going on it i total agree with the other ladies 

we can get nhs funding stright away and reading one other post from poppet i now think i know why we have been trying for nearly five yrs now with no success our follow up is 28th of october and the receptionist in the ivf unit said we would probably just fall into the group meet in november and start treatment the same month within a week of the group meet is will be quick for use i'am 33 and dh is 34 and will soon be 35 about a wk after i start down reg if we start tx in november like i have been told.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

can anybody tell me when you have ec did any of you have to take dressing gown and slippers as i have been reading though my info booklet


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Caz - I took both dressing gown and slippers and didn't need either of them, so if you don't have them I really wouldn't bother wasting money on getting them.  They put you in a gown when you get there and you're sat on the bed anyway, the only time you walk anywhere is to the treatment room to go in, and to the loo afterwards.  And trust me the floor is pretty damn clean in there!!

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that poppet i have got them just was'nt sure weather to take them with me or not on ec day as will be a bit colder weather and with my raynaurds syndrome i am always colder then everybody else in winter so may take them any way just in case.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well girls as some of you already know I had an early scan last wednesday which showed 2 pregnancy sacs and a yolk sac in each however one was a lot smaller than the other. Since then i have had brown spotting which turned to red but now is back to brown  I had a scan this morning which showed 1 heart beat of the larger sac but the other sac although it had grown was very mishapen and is not going to go on growing.

We are both fine with this and not sad as we didnt come into this for another set of twins, it was just nice seeing a hearbeat in the other.

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

at least u have the one which is ok with heartbeat


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies for your replies. It's a big help!

Isobel - thanks for the info and congratulations on your pregnancy. Sorry to hear they only found one hb at your scan but as the other ladies said one is still good! Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

Charlie - were you unexplained? And if so how long had you been trying before you got on the NHS waiting list. From what Prof Killick has told us we wont even get referred to the waiting list until we've been 3 yrs ttc so the earliest we will get NHS tx is Jan/Feb 2011. Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way.

Poppet - thanks so much for all the info. Your story is very interesting. I can understand both your disappointment and relief after getting the second SA results. I really wish we knew what the problem was with us but then again maybe i don't want to know because that little bit of hope that it might happen naturally may disappear. I wish they told us about the limitations of the NHS SA analysis and gave us the option (even if it needed to be paid for!) or having a more detailed test done. We've not been told more detailed tests could be done, we just assumed everything was tip top with DH's swimmers. Hope you don't mind me asking but how much did the private consultation with Prof Killick cost? Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next IVF cycle.

Caz - thanks for your reply! Have any problems been found with you and DH so far? You will automatically be entitled to NHS funding i guess because you've been trying 5 yrs. Good luck with your treatment, i really hope you get a positive result.

Thanks again ladies. I look forward to keeping in touch with you all

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Vicky,

Your initial consultation with Prof is £150 and the SA is £90. He has private appointments on Monday evenings


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Poppet

Sorry I just thought of a few more questions....

After you had your intial tests done (after 1 yr of trying) what happened then? Did you get referred to gynae for HyCosy? We did, GP said she was referring us to the fertiltiy clinic because we were 1yr+ but when we went to the appt gyane said there was nothing else they could do until we'd been trying for 3yrs. I was really upset but he basically sent us away thinking nothing else would be happening for another 2 yrs but then we got an appt through to see Prof Killick in Apr (no idea why/how), had the HyCoSy, back to Prof Killick in June then got the clomid and an appt for 6 months. The reason i ask is i'm wondering, if we do decide to have a private cycle, whether we will need a private appt threw the GP or whether to just wait for our one in Dec. We're you under a consultant at the time you decided to have your private appt?

OMG i'm waffling so much - hope you understand what i'm on about!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel

Thanks so much. I was expecting about £250 so thats not too bad!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes and any you may need after that are £50


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi vicky yes we have problems dh's sperm is low mortality and morphology and i am not ovulating as i should be all test have been done


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Don't worry about all the questions, thats what we're all here for!! Oh and Isobel is spot on about the cost of a private consultation.  For us it was £150 well spent and the £90 for the SA was definitley good value as it if we hadn't had it done we would still be fruitlessly trying naturally and waiting for another year. It was that SA that allowed as to be referred for IVF as we then had a medical reason.
After the initial tests at the GPs we were told there was nothing else they could do as we hadn't been trying for 3 years.  So we left it for about another 9 months and then I went back to the GPs to see if there was anything else at all that could be done as by then it was starting to get me down (very down emotionally). Luckily I saw a different GP who was lovely and sat and listened to how I was feeling and said he would try and refer us for more tests.  The fertility clinic wrote back saying they wouldn't see us until we'd been trying for 3 years, so my GP suggested that for my own peace of mind we should go for a private consultation which he referred us for and the ball started rolling from there.  We first saw Prof Killick in January this year and as you can see we've already had a cycle, but in answer to your question we weren't under a consultant before that first appointment.
Prof Killick said I would only need a HyCoSy if DH's sperm came back ok, he said it was pointless for me to have it done if DH's SA meant our only option was IVF anyway. So luckily that saved us the £250 it would have cost. But I still wonder if everything is ok with me as the truth is we just don't know.
If you have any more questions just post them and I'll do my best to answer them, and by the way you don't waffle at all!!

Poppet
xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Again thank you so much Poppet. Its great to hear other peoples stories and know that others are going through or have been through the same things.

As you say the private consultation and SA analysis were definitely money well spent for you. How annoyed would you have been to get to 3 yrs ttc, an NHS referral and then get the SA done again and find out all that time you never really had a chance? It sounds like i am at about the same stage you were when you decided to go for the private appt. I too get very down about things at times. Not all the time but its so hard to stay positive. I've never really enjoyed my job (a job i've done for 10 yrs!) and only really stuck at it because it is a good career for after kids (easy to do part-time and pays well) and now that its not happeing on the kids front its making me even more miserable. Had a bit of a meltdown a few weeks ago and realised i really need to get that part of my life sorted out. So not only are we now trying to make a baby i'm trying to have a career change too! Not easy!

It sounds like the GP you saw deserves a gold star. It makes such a difference if people can actually empathise with how it all feels.Good on them for trying to help and and for recommending the private consultation. As you say, in this game even if you don't get any further medically, if something can make you feel a little bit stronger and a bit more positive it is worth it! And in your case more than worth it. My GP has been fine but she misled us a bit on saying we were being referred to the fertility clinic when we weren't. I'm not complaining though at least we got to see a consultant and ask lots of questions which put my mind at ease a bit. And i got the HyCoSy on the NHS!

Thanks again for your help. I'll be able to have a really good chat with DH now and decide our plan of action!

I no doubt be back to you with more questions soon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet prof told me the same about hycosy it was a waste of time not bothered if i have blockage as dh's sperm is low any way, but i had all scans etc done at selby last december and everything was fine and when our gp referred use to hull he got york to send all results to him so he could pass them onto hull to save use alot of time, seen as york could'nt fund use on nhs any way and they told use only option would be to have a doner which dh did'nt want, so when i saw my gp and i told him he said york were talking a load of rubbish and we were entitled to funding so he ran york and asked them what they were playing at an then found out that we could'nt get funding as we are on the county border for east riding and it them that fund use for nhs treatment, vicky i was also doing a job for which i absolutely hated but it was a job but i did my back in as i was working in an amusement arcade in the centre of york, i worked some odd hrs as well one day was 6am start and 2 or 3 nights or was working till 10pm and all day on a sunday 10am till 6pm it was strees full as well as i was a relieve supervisor pay was rubbish though and i was off sick for 6 months, so when i knew my last sick note was going to run out i handed my notice in so my last day of was the last day of the sick note and as i had no holidays between the april and the end of last december i ended up with 3 wks holiday pay which was'nt much, i used to get no breaks or lunch either which was'nt good. but before that my grandad had a bad heart attack just over 2 yrs ago and was in and out of hospital after he had a triple by pass at castle ill 2 yrs ago we were told he would get another 10 to 15yrs out of life but it was'nt to be and he died on the 8th of febuary 2008 3 days before the 21st anniversary of my grandma's death i thought he was going to hold on until that day the 11th of feb but he did'nt, i only saw him once when he went back into hospital in the january and that was the wednesday before he died, i was at work in the town centre so was able to walk from there to the hospital in york takes about half an hour on foot, so as you ladies can see it's been a tough 2 yrs so far, so we are keeping everything crossed for a positive result when we start treatment and i try to think   

glad everything is o.k isobel fingers crossed for a health pregnancy     are the twins o.k with a new baby brother or sister.

and hope you are o.k charlie    

hope everybody is o.k sending


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..
sorry I've been away for a while.. just needed a break from FF to get my head around things.
I am ok.. still get very sad when I think I should be pregnant right now  
I have had my follow up letter from the clinic but I don't want an appointment with a consultant so I just rang & spoke to Dawn.. no answers really just that nature didn't do its thing  
I am going to do it again.. but I have to egg share (can't afford full price) so they will ring me when I have a match.. but looking like it will be early in the new year.. I must be mad going through it all again but I really want this.

I hope all you girls are well... sorry no personals I need to catch up with reading all your posts first.. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Its lovely to hear from you again Zarah  

Totally understand the needing a break from FF thing.  Its great when you're you're going through treatment but can be so hard to post when the treatment fails.  But its great that you're back with us and even better that you've decided to try again.  I'm sure the time to starting again will pass quickly, though it may not feel like it now.  

Stay strong Zarah and tell yourself that 2010 is going to be YOUR year!!

Love

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky

Good on you having a career change!! Best to do it now before you start resenting your job and the position you're in.  Takes a lot of guts to do it but you sound like you've got your head screwed on so best of luck to you!  I have a love/hate relationship with my job but its something I think I'm good at, it pays well and I have many friends at work too so I really shouldn't complain.  I've worked for the same company for 10 years so my job is just an extension of me now I think  

Good luck with your "plan of action" - whatever you decide to do will be right for you so don't have any regrets about what conclusion you come to.

Take care  
xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Poppet. I'm not sure the career change is going to be quick or easy but i've got to do something. Its really hard when you earn a good salary to just drop your current job and take up a new one but DH is being really supportive, he knows how frustrated i get with my current job so we will get there!

Another quick question. Do you know if by deciding to have a private IVF cycle you forfeit your entitlement to NHS tx? I read it somewhere else on this site but that sounds really unfair if you do! I hope not!

x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - it doesn't affect your entitlement to NHS treatment at all! I asked about this at our appointment and as we were originally told the NHS waiting list was 9 months we talked about doing a private cycle first whilst waiting for funding on the NHS.  It was when I rang about starting a private cycle that I was told we had NHS funding through already.
So you can always decide to have a private cycle whilst still being entitled to your 2 free goes too when you receive funding. 

As you say I doubt a career change will be quick or easy, but will be worth it if you discover its what you really want to do.  You're still young so now is definitely the time!!

xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't feel young, 32 at christmas! I guess its not old really but i wish i got all this sorted in my 20's!

Thanks for the info on the private cycle. Really really pleased we can give it a shot and still get our NHS Tx if we need it.  

Had a chat with DH last night and we're definitely going to have a private cycle early next year (hopefully). I'm kind of excited and petrified all at the same time! We've also decided that if its not successful we will have a few months out from work altogether and do some travelling, probably for about 3 months. So whatever happens next year is going to be an eventful year.

Do you know when your next cycle will be yet?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we cant wait to start ours hopefully in november, i rang the appointments like i was told to do on a wednesday morning to see if any cancellation but there had'nt been any today so will try again next wk


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow Caz, November thats not far away at all! I'll keep my fingers crossed for a cancellation for you, and if you get one maybe it means some lucky woman got pregnant naturally!!

Poppet
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we go on 28th to prof for follow up and when i spoke to ivf unit they said i would be next the group meet on 6th of november and my af should start on the following wednesday or thursday but is usually late at night so would they class the day i ring as been first day of cycle or would i need to tell them it started the night before, any idea any one


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- If you start late at night its classed as the next day but dont worry you can just tell the clinic when you started and they can work it all out for you 

Zarah- sorry not been on here for a couple of days, glad your back with us and I will reply to your message soon   xxxxx

Vicky- Wow you'll be starting very soon and I   you get your   first time round but if not at least you can keep busy planning your trip travelling. You can still do it all with a little one around but it takes so much more planning, we took our two across Africa before they started nursery and had a great time 

Poppet- glad your ok, your a veteran of all this now and just think at the beginning of the yr you knew nothing about it all  Its amazing how you pick it all up isnt it    

Liz- You ok?  

Anyone else Ive forgotten


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel for that,
not long to next scan now bet you cant wait for next wk to come so you can see baby again, after also you have been though over the last month but hey chin up and fingers crossed for you. that's what i will be doing come xmas and new yr as ec and et look like they will be around that time hope it works first go after all we have been though to get this far and to hull after all the going on with selby and york nhs trust not been able to fund use, we had have started the tx just after we saw them at selby/york we would have been well on our way by now but it was'nt to be with them and have waited another 5-6 months for this to happen and by time start tx will be a yr from when we first went to selby/york and around 9mths from them telling use we could'nt get funding though them, but we are getting there and our drs have learn'nt something from it and now are not sending anybody to york for ivf after what happen to use everybody will be sent to hull for tx, from our area.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi  

I’m back on FF after being away for a while.  I split up from my ex and we were in the final stages before having ICSI, but as you all know it’s a very stressful and difficult process to go through, either bringing you closer or pulling you apart with the latter happening to us. It wasn’t just the TTC, but it definitely highlights flaws in a relationship, and as much as it very difficult to walk away when we were so close to having tx, it was the right thing. 

I’m now in a great relationship and we’re TTC naturally while we get on the referral roller coaster. We’ve been TTC for over a year without success. My endometriosis symptoms have got more pronounced, after not really having any when I was diagnosed 2 years ago.  Luckily DP’s sperm is OK, so it’s only 1 hurdle this time round    . Previously, I lived in Wakefield PCT and was at the Leeds Assisted Conception unit, but now I live in Hull and East Riding PCT. Had shock of my life when GP told us criteria for this PCT says you must have been TTC naturally for 3 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Needless to say, I’m not giving up that easily and GP is being great and pushing us forward for referral. 

This forum was a lifesaver before with unending support and inspirational people, so am glad to be back and looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi WillyWinki

Nice to have you 'on board'. The TTC for 3 yrs thing is a pain in the butt isn't it? We're about 22 months in and won't be eligible for NHS Tx until Jan 2011, hmmphh! Good luck with pushing for the referral. What will probably happen is you'll be referred but to the gynae dept rather than fertility clinic. This is what happened to us. It was ok because we got to see the cons and chat about things but the bottom line was they won't do anything until we've been trying 3 yrs. We're now considering a private IVF cycle next year.

You ever know though in your situation because you've ttc'd before they may take that into account and jump you forward a bit.

Good luck with the journey. The ladies on here are great so any questions just ask away!

Vicky


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Vicky ~ Sorry you're having to wait  , i'm dreading them turning round and telling us we need to wait that long!! 

I kind of expected to be referred to the gynae dept, that's what happened last time. They did all the investigation at the gynae dept at Barnsley then referred us to Leeds for tx. I never had endo symptoms, so it was a real shocker when they told me, and it's grade 2/3 with a large chocolate cyst on my left ovary. Luckily both my tubes were clear at the time, but the bloods indicated I wasn't ovulating every month. 

I'm really concerned that my endo symptoms have gotten worse, much more painful periods and lot's more pain in between periods. So a gynae referall would suit us for now, at least i'd feel like we were making some forward progress. I'm hoping they do another lap and dye as it's 2 years since the 1st one. 

We are moving to North Lincs soon but their PCT criteria is TTC 2 years AND women have to be 37, 38 or 39! Based on that, we're staying put for now. 

Vicki xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Vicki

hi the woman has to be under 35 at hull so you fit the bill very well been 30,
we had been ttc for 4 yrs when we diagnoise from york but then in march they told use we can't have nhs funding though them as we are east riding pct but we normally get referred to york for other things from were we live but the ivf has to be hull for pct to fund it so we got a referral and were seen within 6 wks of them getting bllods results from my gp, by the time we start tx it will be a yr from original refearrl that we had to york, we were told with them we would'nt gettx until i was 39 and a half when i told gp he said they would'nt tx me at that age


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Vicki (with an i and not a y   )

Welcome to the board! Hope you manage to badger them into seeing you earlier!! I'll do a proper post tomorrow as got guests coming round any minute, but just wanted to say hi...............................hi!

Caz - Do you mean women under have to have been trying for over 3 years to qualify for a referral? Or under 35 to qualify for IVF? Because I don't believe the limit is 35 for IVF funding, well according to the department of health anyway.

Have a great weekend everyone



Poppet


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all,

Im afraid 35 is the cut off point for funded ivf in this area Poppet. Yrs ago the woman had to be between 25 and 35 but it's obviously changed now for younger ladies but Im sure the upper limit is 35, every area has a different system- in some places you have to be over 35 

Sorry for not posting much, just very tired


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you isobel i knew that was what i had been told we can only get funding because i'm under 35 at hull , but it's funny as from york they send you to leeds and its over 39 and a half with them, so yes every county is different and i must i would'nt fancy waiting until nearly 40 to start ivf tx, if i'd have known they were goner turn use down is the first place i would have made them send use to hull last year i can tell you.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie hope everything is o.k we have'nt heard from you for a while.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

everything ok got my 12 week scan a week on monday thanks for asking


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the what the current situation is at Hull with no. of blasts you can have transferred?

I was reading in the IVF booklet that for women under 35 they will only transfer one. Is this true? I hope not! I would really want two transferring partly because there is a better chance of getting pg but also i want two children and if we got twins it would be great, we'd never have to go through ttc again!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Its true Im afraid. The new regulations are if you are 35 or under you can have only 1 blast transferred( they even tried telling me I could only have 1 put back until I pointed out I would be 36 during my tx!)


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yogvic i thought having one blast would not work but it worked first time for me. I have no children and twins would have been nice but they come with risks sometimes. If it doesnt work for ya with one they wud probably put 2 back the second time


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Gutted!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye i'm gutted at that 2 as we want 2 an would'nt be able to afford private if funded dont work.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont know about anybody else but i find it upsetting when people say dont you want kids or when are you going have children i feel like throatling them, it makes me so cross/mad. especially if they dont know whats going on.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

You know sometimes, it feels like the PCT's don't want us to get pg!!!   

It's such a gamle as to where you live, and now they will only put 1 blast in on first attempt. Does anyone know the reason for only 1 balst? It certain to reduce the chances of TX being successful, so it the long term it's going to cost the PCT more?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?  

I had heard there beinga cut off point of 35 for women, but thought that you must have referred by 35. As long as you have been referred by this age you still have tx 

Chalrie - Hope your scan went well today xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, The clinic says they have been told to get their twin rates down as they are higher than average so thats why under 36 it's just 1 blast  I agree it's really annoying   xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

So this is just the Hull clinic? Do all Hull and East Riding PCT referrals go to the Hull IVF clinic?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No lots of the clinics now have this rule, obviously some dont but I do know that SET is becoming more the norm than not. Cant help you on that question but i would think so  xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Vicki, the one blast rule seems so silly. Surely its going to reduce the overall pregnancy rates as well as the twin rates? And whats wrong with 25% of births being twins? I know there are more risks but the women who are having these babies are desperate for a child, why are we not allowed to decide for ourselves if we want to take the risk or not? It just seems such a waste to go through all the treatment, get all the eggs fertilised then get to the simplest part of the whole process and reduce our chances of getting pg by only putting one back.

Sorry rant over!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i watched a programme on the octomum and in america they put 2 back if ur under 35 which i was quite shocked at she had 6 put back because they were frozen embies and dont always survive but two spilt giving her 8 bet that was a shock.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Just checkin in on you all   and hello to you lovely new ladies  

Been lurking for a while just no time to post,

Cant comment on the blast thing as none of that was going on when i had my tx and the procedure was 2 embies at most et`s.... it seems like alot has changed in the last 2 years...... 

Anyway, hope your all ok and not going too stir crazy waiting ( it seems to be a permanent waiting game doesnt it - waiting to go on the list, waiting to get to the top, waiting to start, waiting to test....)  Chin up girlies, and lots of   for you all  

S
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

The main reason they dont want people having twins is because of prem births etc and they say it costs the NHS more money  BUT if you have a good read through the ivf booklet from the clinic it states that they bizarrely get more complications from singleton ivf pregnancies than twin ones!!!

Every pregnancy is different and as most of you know my twins were induced on their due date and both born very fat and healthy  On the other hand Scoobys babies were born prem and I cant begin to understand how terrified she must have been in those early days 

It seems these new rules are the ones that are driving people to travel abroad for tx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone..
just wanted to pop in and say hello... I'm still not on top form but I'm getting by. I keep thinking I should be pregnant now   I can be doing something then it hits me.. why arn't I pregnant I don't think that thought will go away anytime soon  
For those of you who are new I had one blast transfered but at the time I was happy with that.. I just thought trust the clinic they know what they are doing.. but when I start my next treatment I am going to push for two.. to be honest I didn't want to have twins that is why I was happy with 1 blast... now I wish I hadn't believed so much that my 1 blast was definatley going to work because it was a massive shock with so much heart ache when my AF arrived before pregnancy test day   .... but don't let my story put you off, 1 blast works for many women & Charlie is proof of that.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

an they travel abroad which must cost as much to have private tx over here any way, an they have to take weeks at a time of work the, rules do seem silly to a lot of people, particually as my dh keeps saying it's not the patients fault they have problems in the first place, an he thinks no matter what everybody should be entitled to nhs tx untill they are successful with one child at least but it boils down to funding again if it's not silly postcodes and the area you are in stopping you from having the treatment it's funding it seems we are all in the same predicament with the postcode and funding thing, 

right thats my rant over, hope the ladies who have start tx are doing well, and to isobel and charlie the pg's are's going well is it scan day tomorrow isobel, bet you cant wait to see babs again,

we went to ivf unit this morning for dh to do a sample for them to freeze just incase it's not very good on tx day, and there were 2 other couples in there when we went in, when we went 3wks ago there was nobody else waiting to be seen,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i know it's ackward for you but when you attend group meet in may could you not have started your tx from the end of may, as they have told me that we will probable at the group on friday 6th of november and my cycle starts the following thursday and i can  start tx then, its will be so very quick as we are'nt back for followup until the 28th of october, then the group meet the following wk and then start tx a week later when my cycle starts,

think i'm waffling sorry,

but you will be different to me as we are nhs and i think you could be private


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with your scan today Isobel  
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Ill let you all know how it goes xxx

Caz- Zarah was self funding but she was also an egg sharer so had to wait for a match, hope that helps xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I'm back, well i havent actually been anywhere but trying to get on this site at work has been a nightmare.
I can finally read the posts again.

Ill start with the easy ones.

Isobel, good lukc for the scan today. Keep  

Charlie bet your excited about the 12 week scan. glad things are going OK, keep us posted  

Poppet....Hello my lovely  

Zarah, nice to see you back,   they find you a match soon. Stay with us girl, well keep you going. and the new year will be here before you know it. Keep   hun  

Caz, wont be long for you now, November is just around the corner.

Yogvic welcome, youve been around a while now but i just havent been apple to post. Hope you get things sorted in December and you can jump on the IVF bandwagon, in the mean time keep trying naturally, it doesnt harm anyone. and dont worry about time scales, they tell everyone different. i think im the only person that actually had to wait the whole 12 months like they said.   dont know why tho,  

willywinki, HI, welcome to the thread, good luck with the referal, i'm not sure how it works but im sure if you are diagnosed with probelsm you dont have to wait that long.
Keep us posted anyway. and got everything crossed for you.

Were all in the same boat here.    

Minnie any news on the opening evening and you starting tx. Hope your well not seen you on here for a while

mrsreeve, hows the weight loss going, hope your well and its coming off. fingers crossed its quickly so you can start TX.

Hope i havent missed anyone off. its a long post i know. heh
Love and hugs to all and bump rubs to isobel and charlie.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one as Im starving and DH is making lamb kebabs, mmmm!

Well I was sooo worried but it all went fine, baby measured 7w5d which is exactly what I am today, the heart beat was lovely and steady and they said it was looking lovely. My other little treasure had stopped growing at 6 weeks so was still there but without a heart beat which is what we expected , they said this will be monitored on my scans but it shouldnt cause me any problems.

I want to thank you all for your wonderful support through these last few months, there have been times when I have thought Ive been going crazy and you girls have always helped me through  and I sincerely wish you all this joy very ,very soon 

Lots of love to you all

Isobel xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Isobel thats great news have u had any sickness yet? Got my scan on monday cant wait to see how much its grown.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - so pleased that all went well at your scan today, sorry to hear second bubba had stopped growing but at least your body can put all its efforts into making bubba no.1 big and strong now. Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy. What is your EDD?

Didabuf - Hi! Thanks for the welcome! Look forward to chatting over the next few weeks, months (hopefully not years??)

Charlie - good luck for your next scan!!

Well i took the plunge and went to the GP today. I was fine when i went in, nice and composed and then as soon as i sat down and tried to start talking i started blubbing! How did that happen?? I couldn't speak because i was crying so much, GP probably wondering what the hell was wrong with me. Anyway i eventually managed to get my words out and she is going to arrange a private appt with Prof Killick to "discuss our options." GP was fairly understanding but i did get the line "once you've got the ball rolling and your a bit more relaxed it will probably just happen".... yeah whatever!!! She said that last year and 12 months later it still hasn't happened!

In the meantime i'm back on the clomid this month (AF arrived sunday, grrrr!). Not got the usual clomid headaches yet but that will probably be tomorrow when i'm back at work!

Bye for now
Vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya girls 

Charlie- yeah Ive been having m/s for a few days now usually late morning to afternoon, only been physically sick once and it wasnt much but usually just feel so bad I have to lay down for a bit to stop the room from spinning round  Good luck for your scan on Monday xxx

Vicky- Hi. My EDD is May 21st!! Oh dont worry about the blubbing Ive done that before too  I think its beacuse your actually saying it out loud and that makes it all real  I hope your GP is going to ring the unit smartish cos if not you should have just rang yourself and asked for an appointment- you can do this you dont have to have a referral and the girls on the reception who take your call are all sooo lovely and helpful 

Im ok about the other twin it just made it all real yesterday as she showed me him/her on the screen properly and then I got some photos too. Last week when I had my scan and they said it didnt look viable they didnt really show me they and just scanned past it, I suppose so as not to upset me 

Did and Poppet- hope you two are ok and everything is going as planned  xxxx

Zarah- honey Im so glad your ok. I know it hurts but you know you can get there you were just very unlucky. Try not to dwell on what could have been and look forward to your future tx xxxx 

Caz- hi, how are you? 

Anyone else who Ive forgotten


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm am not too bad but have had to go for emergency to dentist this morning had really bad toothache which has kept me a wake last night aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh he prescribed some onitment which none of the chemist had as it's been discontinued so as prescribed a mouth wash it taste absolutely horrible but hope it works if not i have to go back on monday and have x-ray taken as it could be an infection or an abcess, so hope to get some sleep tonight, 

going out to nephew's harvest festival about 2, but they are'nt the same as when i was at school an we used to take fruit and vegetables and then afterwards it got shared between the elderly in the village they take buns in and then afterwards the parents, grandparents, etc go back to school for tea/coffee and a bun.

but other than that i'm not so bad gp had done bloods and swabs again and everything came back as normal after having 3 funny cycles, hoping that it is going to behaviour it's self for me and start next wednesday/thursday as it should do, got lot happening over next 2-3 wks with things at school an appointment here there and everywhere and the school half term just around the corner dont seem like 5 mins since they went back in september, i think i will be having one of my nephews and possibley my niece on tuesday the 27th as my sister is at dermatology at the princess royal hospital, and then we are at hri on the wednesday to see prof at 4pm so thats 2 days booked up while kids are off school,

thanks for asking isobel glad all went well with your scan on wednesday and if i dont post before monday good luck to charlie for your 12wk scan on monday,

hope the rest of you ladies are well and vicki the weight loss is going well for you.

caz


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - thanks for the info about going to the clinic direct. I didn't know you could do that, i kind of assumed you'd have to have a referral from somewhere. Will give it a week and if i've not heard anything from the GP i'll give the clinc a call.

I had some good news yesterday. A friend of mine who has been going through her second round of IVF is pregnant! They've had a few probs ttc (obviously!) She had a misccarriage at 18wks 2 years ago and hasn't been able to concieve naturally since (unexplained). They've had 3 IUI and this was there second IVF. I'm so pleased its worked for them. It sounds silly but it gives me a bit of confidence that we too might get there in the end!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend. Anyone braving Hull Fair??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Well Im not braving Hull Fair  I didnt go last yr either as we were out the county visiting family but the kids will be going only not in the next few days as DS has flu and DD has a bad cold so both off school 

Oh thats good news about your friend, it does always restore your faith when you hear of someone having a postive tx. i hope all goes well for her  

Caz- oh poor you   Toothache must be awful Ive never had it but I can imagine it affects your entire head. I hope you get sorted out soon 

I managed to pull a muscle in my neck and Ive been in agony not being able to move about it bed etc 

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel i only go to fair to get the food lol love the toffee apples and poms. Will be going 2morrow night but not going round full fair i dont think as DH hates it lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think we drove past it on tuesday when we came to hospital, i can honestly say it's one place i have never been and not very likely that i ever will i dont like fair ground rides at the best of times anyway, think my cousins could have been but will be few yrs ago now,

i have no plans for weekend, think i will be staying inside with this tooth it kill     i am   it goes away as quick as it started, so will be staying in and trying to keep warm, as daft as it might sound i have a tiny hot water bottle an i filled that up an put it down the collar of my cardi an the heat as helped a bit to ease it, so will thats probably what i will be doing and then i can sit and do my knitting which i enjoy doing at the minute i am busy knitting baby girls items for my sister's friends baby's, i tend to only knit baby items and the occasional older childs jumper i did my 2 nephews a couple of jumpers earlier in the yr and have knitted a lot for my 3yr old niece, so ladies i will be happy to knit for you as well,  i sell on ebay and have a few cardigans on there at the minute which you can view, if you want to have a look my id is caz19761976, i also have picture on ******** and i can share with you another site which i am on called wet paint if you want me to post you a link to them just ask as there are more pictures on those 2 then on ebay at the moment, also my sister does card making and can do them to the buyers request again i can send you a link to her pictures.

sorry thats a long post ladies.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

Isobel.. I'm so pleased your scan went well   I think I would of had mine yesterday  

Charlie.. good luck for you scan on Monday 

Caz.. Isobel was right I didn't start my tx with my AF after group info evening in May because I hadn't been matched up with a recipient for my egg share thats why I had to wait until the following month

Hello to all you other ladies.. hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

having abit of a bad time girls... AF due.. 1st one after failure   in my head I'v been thinking.. what if I did get pregnant but I had a period? & maybe this AF won't arrive & I did get pregnant after all?? how crazy is that? but thats how I'm feeling.. to those of you what tx failed for is this normal? xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah.... totoally normal. i felt exactly the same.
try not to send yourself crazy. easier said then done i know but you have to keep   for your next go.

Hope your not feeling too bad. it does get better i promis you.

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-  thank you for your kind thoughts i know its very hard for you  Like Liz says its perfectly normal to feel like that. I hope with all my heart that your time will be coming very, very soon 

Ive had a very quiet weekend, kids are feeling better now but still not 100% and DH has been at work so just been lolling about not doing a great deal. Everytime I think about doing something I get waves of nausea that make me have to stop and rest   Also i have a bit of a cough and everytime i cough I start retching and think Im going to be sick - Not complaining though xx

Hope your all having a good weekend
take care

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope all goes okay tomorrow at your scan Charlie


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya hopefully everything will be ok im just so scared there gonna find summit abnormal with baby dont know were thats come from just nervous i think


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It would be hard for them to see abnormalities at this scan hun, they look for stuff like that at your 20 week scan. relax and enjoy it xxxx What time is your appointment? Your first one takes forever!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Isobel - so pleased everything was ok on the scan.  You keep chilling love   You've obviously got a very loving DH who's doing all the right things. He'll be shattered by the time baby comes!!  

Zarah - every month for over 2 years have I thought maybe I'm pregnant even though I've had a period, so its completely normal that you'd think that after the treatment too.  After the treatment I used to wonder if they'd implanted and then failed, or if they didn't even get that far. But after a while I realised that knowing that would make no difference to me now, I had to find a way to put that tx behind me and look towards the next.  Its not easy at all, I'm sure Did will agree, but once you get to that place your focus shifts to the future, rather than the past.  But take however long you need to get over this tx, as that will be what gives you the strength for the next.  

Charlie - good luck for your scan x

Caz - Bless you sweetie, I know how awful toothache is. My wisdom teeth still play up on occasion and its the most horrendous pain you can imagine. My Mum said she thinks it can be worse than childbirth, and she's had four children so that's saying a lot! I usually found I needed two lots of antibiotics at the same time to cure mine which was generally an infection.  You made me laugh about harvest festival. I remember taking tins of soup to school when it was on and then it all went to the old people's homes that were nearby. Poor old people not getting anything anymore, the schools should be ashamed! 

Vicky - you're definitely not the only one to end up blubbing in front of the GP, been there, done that, got the t-shirt! Sometimes hearing yourself say it is what makes it worse I found. I would do as Isobel says and contact the clinic direct if you don't hear anything soon. As a private patient I presume they don't need a referral. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the Clomid works for you xx

Did - I can't think of anything to say to you LOL!!! You are my rock! There how was that! 

Willywinki - How's things?  You managed to get a referral of some sorts? Hope things move along quickly for you!!

Hi to Minnie and Mrsreeve - where have you both gone?  Hope you're both happy and things are going to plan for you both 

WOW - I remember when there were only about three people to say hello to on the board! And look at us all now! 

Love to everyone



Poppet


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks girls   I feel I am normal after all..  

by the way the school I work at still does a proper Harvest Festival & the food is given to the old people.. which is just how it should be!

I agree there is alot of us on here now.. because I've had time away I'm struggling to do personals because I get confused as to who is who   so bare with me ladies.. I'm not been ignorant just abit slow


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my appt is 3.15pm i am very excited to see baby again ive done doppler so i know its heart still going so im less worried about that


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie i'm sure everything will be o.k, think   we look forward to hearing how it went and that every is o.k


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah your school must be about the only school that has stuck with tradition it should be like that in all the schools, 
our school does the cake thing and they raise money and send it to charity this year it's of to help the children in afganistan, but we that is ,me, my mum and  sister thing it should go to help to our troops that are out there it would be much nicer, my eldest nephew is yr 5 and they have been learning them about it all and it sounds like he has done a lot of research about it, we have all told him that he should suggest to the teacher's about making up a food parcel for all troops that are out there helping them.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Girlies

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. We've been busy in the garden getting it tidy for winter and then we've just moved all our furniture because we've got the decorator here again next week sorting out our living room. Phew, knackered!!

Caz - hope the toothache is better soon. I agree about the harvest festivals, such a shame they don't do it properly anymore!

Charlie - good luck for tomorrow, hope you manage to relax and enjoy it - all will be well, don't worry!

Isobel - sorry to hear you're suffering a bit with MS but its all good, obviously a nice strong little bubs in there.

Zarah - hi hun! I don't think we've 'chatted' before but you'll probably have read my story from the previous posts. I'm so sorry your treatment didn't work this time. It will take time but i hope you'll soon be feeling positive about the future. Do you know when you'll be having your next cycle? Are you egg sharing again? We're hoping to have a private egg share cycle end of this year/beginning of next year. How long did it take from your first appt to starting tx? Just wondering if it takes long to find a match! I've just started to get things moving so hoping it won't take too long.

Poppet - hello! i know what you mean about talking about infertility, it makes it all too real and when its real its heartbreaking. I avoid talking about our problems to anyone because people be-little it and i can't cope with that. To me being a mum is my whole world and when someone says "don't worry, just relax and it will happen" i feel like punching them because they really don't understand how devastated i am about not being able to get pg! I too am still hoping the clomid might do the trick, gonna go for it this month, you never know!

Winki, Did and any others out there, helloooo!

Bit of good news today. We found out with DH's healthcare plan that he's in through work we can claim 75% of the cost of any private consultations back. I thought it would exclude anything related to infertility but it doesn't so our private chat with Prof Killick will cost us less than we thought, yay!

Working week starting again tomorrow - why does the weekend go so quick?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic 

thats fantastic news for you lets hope you can get an appointment soon,

well the mouth wash as'nt done any good ladies so looks like i'm phoning dentist again in the morning as it's where the dentist first thought he seemed to think it was at the bottom but it's not it at the top, dh said my face looked swollen last night which would indicate an infection or abcess above the tooth, it hurts to put any pressure on the tooth or the side of my face, hope it's not an infection though or an abcess, i did wonder if i had got a bit of nuralgia in the gum cos from what i remeber when i had that before thats pretty nasty.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet,

just to let you know I typed a very long pm out to you a yesterday and then lost it at the last minute  Ill get round to sending another soon  Hope your okay   xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Not to worry Isobel - I've typed 2 long PM's to you before and then lost them when the internet magically went off.......bloody Karoo!!
xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - Zarah will know more than me about egg sharing obviously, but when we were considering it we were told that you have to have certain genetic tests done first which can take about four months to process as they go to Leeds Hospital.  I just thought I'd mention it as it I thought it may impact on any plans you had about when it will all start.  If any of the other girls know whether this has changed can you let me know as I'm going back to March when we were told all this and things may have changed since.

I agree about the not wanting to talk about it with everyone too.  Like you say it means everything to us and I find it difficult when people don't find it as devastating as I do. But then again everyone has their own life to live and whats important to you isn't the most important thing in their world and vice versa. Thats the best part of this site, everyone truly understands how you feel and its such a relief to feel "normal" about your feelings.

Hi to the other girls!!!

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi, dont have much to say today (make a change ) but just like to say hello

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi ladies 
to charlie first hope the scan went well this afternoon and baby is nice an healthy,

hoppe the rest of the girls are o.k.

well i have been back to the dentist an he z-rayed an turns out after suffering all weekend i have got an abcess an am now on amoxycillin, but i also had 2 options have the tooth out or have the root and everything cleaned out and have a crown and save the tooth, which is what i have gone for but wonder if any of ladies know if this will have an inpact on me starting tx as i are'nt back to start the tx on the tooth untill the 23rd of november, when they will clean it out and i take it fill it and take impression for the crown, if you ladies can help then that will be good if not i can maybe ring ivf unit an see if they can tell me just wonder if the local anasetic would interfier with the medi's etc


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hiya girls hope ur all well.

Had my 12 week scan everything ok baby measuring 11 weeks and 5 days but ive had 3 different due dates since i got pregnant so not worrying about this its just mm's. Here is a link for people who want to see pic http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/chazovhull/DSC08506.jpg

The ultrasound woman was annoying DH got to see it move loads but she had screen facing away from me only saw it bouncng around once but ah well at least DH saw it. From what i saw tho looked great.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie I'm so glad your scan went well.. you must be so happy right now   I will look at your pic after I have written this post x

Vikki, I had to have lots of bloods taken for egg sharing.. can't even remember what they were all for   I attended the open evening in May (you can normally class nxt AF as day 1) but I had to wait because I hadn't been matched with a recipient, I didn't wait too long my day 1 started with my June AF. I am going to egg share again. I am waiting for the clinic to ring me with a match. I don't expect it to be this month because they told me my October AF wouldn't be counted because they have a 2week shut down at christmas. So hopefully my November AF will be my day 1.. I will just have to wait & see. The nurse did say I would be looking at early in the new year but I don't know if she meant that would be ET & EC. Has you can imagine my head wasn't really with it when I had my chat with the nurse because it was just after my tx had failed. My AF is due tomorrow so I am going to give it 2/3wks & give the clinic a ring just to let them know I'm still here!!
Are you going to be an egg sharer then?

hello to all you other ladies.. Isobel, Poppet, Did, Caz... oh I hope I haven't forgotten anyone.. sorry if I have xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah she said something like that to me when i asked about tx starting in november and said i would down reg end nov beginning of december and would be going for scan probably xmas wk to see if i had down reg'd and stat atimming over xmas but that would meen my jan af would be due by that time though, as it's already 2 days early yesterday lunch time (monday).


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

caz once you start your tx your cycle goes out the window once you are down regulated you wont have a period cos thats what they do down regulate you so your like a menapausal woman. XX

Charlie- Woo hoo girl. Love the picture!!!! Why didnt you tell the sonographer you wanted to see more, you should have just told her   Glad everything has gone ok xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel for that info.

charlie love the scan pic it's nice to see how much baby has grown in just the last few wks i agree with isobel i would have them to see more too, baby looks quiet big really, dont worry about having 3 different due dates they did the same with my sister with her eldest how is nine now it started off with the 16th of june then the 28th and there was another date somewhere inbetween those and they ended up startignher of in what they said was prem labour has she had a bit of preaclamsia so he was born very early hours of the 16th of june anyway, thing they must do it with everybody so it keeps you guessing as to when the baby is really due.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

whats really bothering me is that if treatment starts next month, is if the dental tx is going to interfere with all the ivf/icsi tx drugs as i have to have an hrs appointment for the first appointment then go back 2 dentist 2 wks later to have a proper crown fitted, these appointments are the 23rd of november and the 7th of december dont mind 7th of december as there will be no injection but there will be on the 23rd of november as there will be a filling to do and they are cleaning it all out and i presume it's going to involve root filling, and take an impression then fit a temporary crown,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies could you please sign this patition it will help so many more of use gett the 3 fre tx cycles like most of the other county's get

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199702.msg3337145#msg3337145


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Zarah

Thanks for the info.

I'm hoping to be an egg sharer! Think i'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and try and get the ball rolling. I saw my GP last week who said she'd organise an appt with Prof Killick but i haven't heard from them yet and from what the other girls say i don't need to do that anyway. I'm just hoping it doens't take too long to get started, firstly because i'm impatient but also because we're hoping to go travelling next summer if tx doesn't work and we'll need time to get things booked and visa applications sorted. Also i don't really want to do a cycle in March and have an EDD around christmas. I'm a christmas baby and i'd rather my child didn't have to go through years of joint b'day and christmas pressies, no-one being able to go out for your birthday because they've spent all there money on christmas and always having to have a turkey dinner when you do go out! But we shall see!

Good luck for your next treatment! I hope they find a match for you soon! Whats the deal with christmas? I'm guessing because of the shutdown you can't have ET or scans etc over christmas?

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Vikki,
I recieved a letter today with a list of checks I need to have done before I egg share again they are:
FSH/LH prolactin (bloods taken between days 2-5 of AF)
HIV & Hep B&C
Rubella Immunity
Syphillis
Chlamydia
Haemoglobinopathy
CMV
BMI
just thought I would let you know so you know what to expect.. I'm not sure what some of them are but I'm sure if you google them it will explain
My AF is due today (no sign yet) but when it does arrive I can ring clinic & get booked in for these tests has top one needs to be done whilst on period


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks hun!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz its funny u say that about baby being big because someone else said that. Cant be bad then lol as long as its not really big when i give birth


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz, presuming you'll just have an in jection to numb your mouth, it wont harm anything. i had a filling on my 2ww and they said you can have them when your pregnant. so dont worry.

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - did you ring the clinic today?  If so, how did you get on?
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well that must have changed as when my sister was pregnant with her eldest she was ment to have a filling and they would'nt do it because she was pregnant, and they always ask ladie if they are pregnant at the dental surgary where we go, unless each dentist has different idea's,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lets hope you dont have a big bay 7lb would be a nice healthy weight,

did any body see that about the lady abroad who had that 19lb baby, none of use want babys that size,
when i read it i thought i was reading wrong an it was ment to say 9lb but then my sister and her neighbour told me it was 19lb an i had read it right.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Poppet - yep i made the call! We have an appt on 26th Oct with Prof Killick to discuss things. The lady on the phone was lovely and it turns out she had recieved the referral from the GP this morning and knew my name and my appt time as soon as i rang up! So the ball is rolling..... argghhhh, i'm excited, scared and all sorts of other things!!! I also asked about egg sharing and how long test results take as well and she said maximum 12 weeks and usually less so hopefully we should be able to have tx early next year as we'd hoped!

Thanks for thinking of me hun. Hope you're doing ok


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh thats great Vicky, the staff are all fantastic, i bet it was Roxanne you spoke to she's the young on and very sweet. What i like about the clinic is that they get to know you very quickly and once you have been a couple of times you dont even have to go to the reception desk cos they know who you are and just tell you to sit down 

Poppet- Hope everything is going ok   xxxx

Liz- You too hun   xxxx

Hope everyone else is going fine xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I've not been on here for a few weeks as I've been away on holiday, so my apologies for not replying when anyone asked how I was!  My warmest welcome to Yogvic and all the other new ladies, I'll be making you all feel good by being the oldest person on this thread!!!

Charlie and Isobel - glad the bumps are coming along well, loved the scan picture 

Zarah - hope you're feeling a little bit better than when I was on here last, thinking about you  

Didabuf - love the pup! How is Dave adjusting to the new arrival? 

Poppet - really good to see you back on here again  

Caz76 - hope the knitting is going well!

Well I went to the group evening last week, which was relatively painless.  Lots of couples desperately trying not to make eye contact with anyone else    I have my D/R appointment next Thursday and start my D/R injections the following day!! It's all starting to feel very real. It was particularly real on Monday when I paid for the treatment  

Anyway guys hope you're all doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Minnie- ha ha yeah the group meeting is very much like that isnt it?!!! Its difficult with it being such a small waiting room though  
Did you have a nice holiday? Im itching to book one, but Im trying to hang on till Ive had my 12 week scan (Im 9 weeks on Friday)

Wishing you lots of love and    for you on your tx

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins thats great news.. the ball is rolling for you now.. take care of yourself because its a rollercoaster of a ride!!!  

I'm feeling much better thanks.. the thought of I should be pregnant now pops into my mind a couple of times a day still but suppose you just get used to that  

AF was due yesterday but still no signs.. & in the back of my mind I keep thinking maybe I'm pregnant (although it can't  happen to me naturally) but I think maybe tx worked & it didn't show up on test day because I tested day 13 & not 14 (clinics instructions because I had ET on a Saturday) crazy I know because I know its not possible to be pregnant   

Did & Poppet.. did your AF come on time the following month? I'm normally every 28/29 days

hello all you ther ladies hope your all well


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

The holiday was fantastic thanks Isobel, just what I needed!  We went to Florida and it was fab, really hot and so much fun   So happy that things have gone well for you and you've got your BFP



Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Zarah    Yep the rollercoaster is well and truly starting!!!  I think I'm being pretty realistic about my chances of success (very low   ) but it's still worth a go.  At least this way if I end up a little old lady with no children (and dozens of pets!) I can think to myself that I tried everything to have a family of my own  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie your not ancient yet !!!!

i know Im very, very blessed to have got my BFP however Im more worried and stressed than I was before. Not a minute goes by without me worrying and thinking that something bad will have happened by my next scan- just cannot re being like this when I had my twins 

Zarah- glad you on the up hun. Hope your af shows up soon hun so you can get your bloods started again


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

Wow, there's been lots going on here!  Sorry I've not posted in a while.  I have been checking up on you most days!  Been struggling a little over the last few weeks so have kept a very low profile.  The weight loss is not going well this last two weeks - it was my birthday - which I used as an excuse to eat rubbish and I trapped a nerve in my shoulder area - which I used as an excuse not to exercise!!  Trying my best to pull my finger out!!

How are we all? 

Charlie - your scan pic is lovely!!!  You must be so happy!

Isobel - can't believe you're 9 weeks already - it's flying by!!  

Zarah - how are you?  I feel your pain re. lack of period - I'm late too  

Caz - how's things going?  Not long til you start your treatment!!  Sounds like a nightmare at the dentists - I hate it!!

Everyone else - hello!!!  

(WARNING - I'm about to ramble!)

As I mentioned above, my period is late at the moment.  My cycles vary - mainly between 26 and 31 days - and today is day 31.  I've felt sick all day - which could be worry - but did a test this afternoon which was negative.  I've been having nausea for a few days but put it down to taking painkillers on an empty stomach.  I'm so frightened that I'm pregnant.  I'm really really sorry if that sounds insensitive - I know it's why we're all here and what we're dreaming for - but I know it'll be ectopic again if I am.  I can't go through that again.

It's crazy - I should be happy at the thought of being pregnant not frightened.  And I shouldn't feel like a stupid young girl for possibly letting it happen when we're supposed to be waiting until the IVF.  I'm a grown woman with a lovely husband and we want a child - I hate that it can't be straightforward and we can't just be happy.

When I think logically about it, I don't think I can be.  We've been careful, the test was negative etc ...but the signs from my body are just telling me I am!

I wish my period would just come!!! It's driving me  

Sorry for coming on for the first time in a while and just moaning - just a bit fed up.

Love Vikki x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Vikki.. this late period thing is a nightmare isn't it?.. its making me wonder if I'm pregnant when I know I can't be its just not possible for me to get pregnant naturally (no fallopian tubes) but my mind is still saying what if I am... how crazy is that  
I am just putting it down to it been the 1st one after failed tx so I suppose my body is all to cock at the mo.. but to be honest I think I will be upset all over again once it does arrive because of these stupid thoughts I keep having.. & don't worry about coming on here for a good rant.. thats one of the reasons we are here to hear each others rants


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG!! Everyone has come out of the woodwork today haven't they!!!  

Vicky - That's great news about the appointment, not long to wait at all then.  Plus 12 weeks or less for egg sharing tests is a definite improvement on what it was so that's all good too.  Isobel is right about the women at the clinic getting to know you.  At one point I was at the clinic every day for blood tests as I was overstimulating and they just used to smile and say "Take a seat Claire" as I walked in.  We even joked about me getting my own private parking space!  I'll be all ears to hear how you get on and if there's anything else you want to ask before your appointment just go ahead and ask.

Minnie - ooooh how exciting for you.  We'll be welcoming you to the wonderful world of D/Ring soon then. I love your attitude to the treatment, you're so right in that its better to try and fail than not to try at all.  This way whatever happens you will have no regrets and that, I think, will give you peace of mind.  Be sure to tell us all how you find the jabbing and the side effects - we just love comparing notes on here!  

Vikki - I'm sorry that you're having to worry at the minute.  It can't be easy worrying whether you're pregnant or not, and please don't apologise for thinking you're insensitive.  After what you've been through it's understandable to be concerned. I hope for your sake that one of two things happen - either your period arrives or you're pregnant with a baby in the right place! Happy belated birthday to you as well!!!!

Zarah - I too was a 28/29 day cycle girl till tx.  I then went 31 days, 32 days and then 35 days so yes the tx does play havoc with your periods and can make them later than normal.  Doesn't do much for the "ooh am I pregnant" thoughts I agree. I'm sure it will turn up soon but just be aware that it can take a few months for it to get back to normal, but by then you'll probably have started your next tx anyway. I know this is no help but I got a bit upset with the first AF after tx but managed to feel a bit better about the next two and took them in my stride. I hope things get easier for you.

Caz - hope the pain is a bit better now.  Best advice I can give is to ask the dentist whether its ok to have work done during tx, he/she will know the answer.

Charlie - saw the scan photo.  Looking good!!

Liz - HIYA!!!!!!!!

Isobel - Do you think maybe its an age thing regarding the worrying? I can't decide if I worry more about things the older I get, or less. Or maybe it depends on what I'm worrying about. You were a lot younger and probably naive first time round so maybe that little bit of ignorance was a good thing. God, just realised I'm making you sound old (open mouth, remove foot, engage brain and begin again) I know you know what I'm trying to say though, least I hope you do! I can understand why you'd worry more, I think you'll have learned so much about IVF that all those facts are probably a lot more accessible to you now.  I have lots of good feelings about Baby Snowdrop though  

Have I missed anyone - profuse apologies if I have.  So nice to have a good catch up on how everyone is doing though.

Oh Willywinki - knew there was someone else - how are you doing? 

Take care everyone

Poppet
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi vikki ye it is a nightmare as i ahd to get my dad to take me on the friday for a sit an wait while i could be seen and they gave me some mouth wash stuff which did'nt work at all, an was in pain all weekend it hurt so much that i ahve a miniture hot water bottle and i filled that and put it down the collar of my cardi which also zips up so it comes over my mouth and i know it sounds so silly but the heat from the hot water bottle was the only thing that eased the pain, so i rang again on the monday an again oh you will have to come and sit an wait till he has a spare few minutes as soon i was went in he had a look an decided to x-ray this time i had already told them on friday i thought it was an infection or an abcess, i knew what pain i used to get before as i have had alot of infections or abcesses in the past, i have also had nuralgia as well an i remeber that was painful,

my af was early but i can start mine any whare from 21-28 days but i know about it this time as got bad af pains which i dont normally get, i'am sure you ladies willl get your af's soon,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks poppet i did mention to the dentist that we would be start tx for ivf soon an he said it would all be done and finished by the time we start but i will only just about a week before dr have started the tx, think i might ring ivf unit in the morning an see what they say as i am on antibiotics at the minute which i should finish sat or sun, i i know it can take a while for you to get them out of your system but not sure how long but dont want any nasty's going on with my teeth while having ec/et or if it works for use first time having more tx on my teeth an needing more x-rays, it will be bad enough going for check up on the 1st of march, i am hoping it works for use xmas/new year tx as somebody else said they dont want xmas baby i agree with them my grandma's birthday was 27th of december and my mum's sister's birthday is on the 28th of december, an we only buy for her for xmas cos it's so close my grandma used to get a bit more spent on her for xmas an then she got a bit of something for her birthday as well, i dont really want  a november baby either as my husband has the same thing and my niece  one's 23rd and ones 28th and my mums and my brother-in- laws birthdays are 7th and 10th of november so again it's expensive just before xmas, october the 26th would be a nice day as it was my grandad's birthday then an he would have been 83 this year.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my letter through this morning! Appt is 6.30pm on 26th Oct.  

It says on the letter DH has to take his medical card otherwise there may be a delay in blood tests being done - didn't realise DH had to have blood tests, i thought it would just be me?! Anyone know about that?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Vicky,

yes you both need bloods doing no matter what tx your having, it's HIV etc for him and the same for you plus the hormone ones.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done on getting things moving Vicky.  Do you feel more in control now you've got things started?  Isobel is right about DH needing bloods, I remember when my DH read the letter - he was most unimpressed as he hates needles! So whilst I was a bit nervous about what would happen at the appointment, he was sat there worrying about having bloods taken   Bless him - he was very brave and only went a slight shade of white!!  Its a good job men don't have to do all the work during IVF isn't it!!


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies!!

Thanks for your replies to my desperate message last night - I've been trying to reply all day but for some reason have problems with this site at work.

Anyway, panic over.  My period stated in the middle of the night and the sickness has miraculously stopped!  Why are our bodies so cruel?!  

Poppet - thank you for your belated birthday wishes!!

Zarah - it must be awful feeling that way.  I keep contemplating having my remaining tube removed but I don't think I really realise what a big step that would be.  Something I need to think about more seriously I think. 

Oh d*mn - oven's bleeping at me!  Hopefully be back later.

Take care.

Vikki x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the bloods - have just told DH, he's not happy!

Poppet - yes i do feel a bit more in control. I still keep wondering whether i'm doing the right thing.... should i just give my body more time? But it won't do any harm to get the ball rolling. Lol at your DH and the needles. Mines not great with being prodded and poked either. I once persuaded him to come and give blood with me, well he was fine whilst he was having it done, we sat down afterwards with a cup of tea and a biscuit and when he got up to leave he went white as a sheet and started staggering around! The nurses quickly laid him on a bed with his feet in the air and everyone crowded round to check he was ok - I thought it was hilarious! Needless to say he's never given blood again, lets hope he doesn't go faint at the clinic!

We're going to the fair tomorrow, i think i must be mad but it should be a bit of a laugh - might even brave a ride or two! Just hope the weather is ok!

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my dh did'nt know about having to have any bloods until we were at the appointment he was like why do i need bloods but prof told him he was checking more into his low count and doing a few other test which was more they had done at york but he was'nt bothered he just sat an looked when the nurse eventually managed to get some blood from him, i was'nt too bothered but i think so thought i was ackward as i will only have blood taken from my left arm i know that seems silly but i said i am right hand an thats why i have it from my left an she said not too worry as she is the same an only likes blood taken from one arm so i did'nt feel to ackward then, the nurse was very nice and did'nt leave a bruise like some do. you will be like a pin cousion by the end of the tx, as they other girls say the men only have to have the needle once, they are lucky, i will feel more like a pin cousion what with ivf tx and dental tx all happen around the sametime, i have'nt had chance today to ring the unit, so will do it tomorrow when i get back from eldest nephews class asmbley thats if they are at school tomorrow as the school has been closed today due to a power failure, so i have had youngest nephew since 10.30 this morning till about 4.30 when i took him back home, an he has been as good as gold if he'd been at home they would have been fighting like cat and dog the 3 of them.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies, hope everyone is doing well and pleased that the weekend has started - I know I am  
I'm really pleased, work have agreed that I can have two weeks extra leave when I'm having tx, it's unpaid but very welcome all the same.  

Sending you all  and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh thats good mins at least you will be able to rest

sending you all  and


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, pretty quiet on here this weekend!  Hopefully it's because you're all out doing fun things.  I was out last night but as I'm now on 'the wagon' it was a bit dull  

Just wanted to ask what you have all done about drinking and diet whilst you have been going through treatment?  I know they said at the clinic a couple of glassess of wine a week don't do any harm but since coming back from holiday I've stopped drinking completely to be on the safe side.  I've also cut out caffiene (bar one cup of tea when I wake up) stopped eating all processed food and am drinking pineapple juice and eating lots of fruit, veg and brazil nuts every day      Anything else I should be doing  Your advice would be welcome ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you taking your vits, i think most of us take Pregnacare  To be honest I dont have a fantastic diet, I eat plenty of fruit and veg but I also like chocolate too and the odd take away, but I dont smoke or drink alcohol so i suppose a bar of choc isnt going to harm me


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel, no I haven't been taking any special vitamins.  I'll get myself some Pregnacare when I'm in town tommorow.  Thanks for the advice  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

minnie dont be too hard on yourself with the wine and processed food, a little of what u fancy never hurt anyone.
i actually gave up drinking in march, and since havent touched a drop but it wont hurt anyone, well apart from your 2ww.
as for the processed food, unfortunatly ill never give that up... i love chocolate.

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello girls.. its quite on here!! just popped on to say hello & hope your all well   (still waiting for AF)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Zarah you poor love  It must be like torture   I really hope it shows soon xxxx

I hate moaning on here because I am very fortunate to have got this far but oh Ive had a bad weekend, really got it into my head that something bad has happened   Im doing nothing but cry and Ive been snapping and arguing with DH which is something we rarely do  

Hope your all ok and you two who are in the middle of your tx ( you both know who you are!!) are doing fine  Thinking of you and   that it all works out for you xxxxx

 
Isobel xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh Isobel - am I going to have to put on my headmistress voice and tell you off?  I'm sure a lot of this is down to an over-abundance of hormones, and everything will be fine.  When is your next scan due?  

Sending you a  

Poppet
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ poppet and her headmistress voice.
We dont need to know what u and your DH get up 2!!!  

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

ha ha I can just imagine though!!! 

I know its hormones and I do feel a bit better after putting it down on here, I bet you all think Im mad but just wait until you get your pregnancy head on 

Thanks for making me smile xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yes and I havent had my letter through from hospital so i dont know when next scan is  xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Glad we can make your day isobel.

But keep calm woman. everything will be fine. sure DH knows so dont worry. Wont be long till your scan.
Couldnt you borrow/ rent a thingy migigy u know what u hear the heart beat with?? Like Charlie did  



Hope everyone is well   xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good hear everybody is well i might ring an see if they have a cancellation on wednesday for follow like they told me to if they dont then i wont be too bothered as we are there on the 28th it's just a bit late in the day with been at 4pm and having to get my dad to take use to all the appointments as we dont drive, with him not ment to be drive in the dark too much so i are'nt looking forward to travel back home after the appointment as it will be the first time he's driven on the motor in the dark since he lost part of his site in one eye 22 months ago, and also trying to find the car in the car park in the dark i can lose it in the daylight so good knows i deffo wont find it in the dark good job dad sits in the car while we are in hospital so i can ring him to find out where we have parked lol

positive isobel i'm sure everything will be o.k. and your scan will only be a few weeks away now,

knit is going well i am doing some girls jackets and hats for one of my sister's friends who had a girl about a month ago now, and then when i have done those she wants me to do some boys items for her husbands cousin and his girlfriend how are due to have there baby on the 23rd of november, but before i do those i am having a break to do some to list on ebay again as i sold 2 unisex cardi's last week, on there and i have only got a short sleeve bolero for a girl and a unisex cardi left on there that i have knitted an it's the hand knits people seem to look for, i know when my sisters friend had a boy last year she said she had been looking for hand knitted jumpers and cardi's and again my sister had asked me to do her some for that little boy and she said she could'nt find any anywhere


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya dida the doppler has been a great help with knowing that everything is ok. Isobel you should hire one like ive done.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im just scared to in case I cant hear the heart beat I asked my DD friends mum who is a mid wife and she said they dont recommend them till past 12 weeks as a lot of people stress more when they cant hear the heart beat.   xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie I meant to ask you after you went to your gp to get referred to hospital how long was you waiting for your appoinment to come through?  xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

Come on Isobel.. were has your positivity gone?? I am sure everything will be perfect on your next scan & it shouldn't be too long now for that should it? another 2/3weeks?.. everything is a waiting game isn't it in pregnancy world & tx.. drives us all crazy  

So two people are in the middle of tx.. well good luck to you both who ever you are   

AF arrived this morning.. very mixed emotions about it really.. sad because I now 100% know my last tx definatly didn't work because I had a 1% thought that my last AF had all been a mistake & I was pregnant really   
but it means I have been able to ring the clinic & I am booked in on Wednesday for bloods.. I will be gutted when I walk back into the clinic because I really thought I wouldn't be visiting that place ever again. I know there will be no excitment in this next tx because I won't be able to allow myself to be happy or positive next time round.. I just wish I knew what I could do different this time what I didn't do last time but I know there is nothing.. I can't make nature do it's thing if it doesn't want to   I just hope I get through this ok because I can't carry on egg sharing everytime or I will end up with kids everywhere & none of them will be mine.. I just can't do it.. so this 2nd go will have to be my last & that is so hard to come to terms with   but I will give it my all & hope it will be my turn


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

RIGHT!! Miss Didabuf and Miss Snowdrop I want the following sentence writing down 100 times:-

"I will not take the p*ss out of Poppet!"  

Tut tut the pair of you! Casting aspersions on my good name!!

I agree with you Isobel, I think you should wait before getting one of those dopplers.  I think there is too much temptation to analyse every little thing and somewhere down the line you just have to have faith that everything will be ok.  Which I'm sure it will be. I can imagine it's hard having these thoughts but you're a strong person who can rationalise how you're feeling.  

Try not to think too far ahead Zarah.  Take each day as it comes with the next treatment, I know what you mean about thinking you won't be as positive next time.  I think it happens to everyone who has had a failed treatment. I   it will next time for you too.

Oooh I wonder who the two having tx are?  

Right then, off to punish DH for being on his PS3  

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ poppet, u do make me laugh!!!!

Zarah, what poppet said is correct, try not to worry. things get better day by day.
chin up and keep smiling,  

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Still waiting for those lines Did   .........................................


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies

How is everyone? I'm feeling a bit rough - i have a UTI! Thats what you get for trying a bit too hard to get your BFP without having to have tx! I wouldn't mind but DH and I haven't even been at it that much this month, no more than usual. I'm feeling a bit better today but over the weekend going to the toilet was somewhat painful and i was passing blood - not good. Anyway i got in at the docs this afternoon and she's given me antibiotics so hopefully that will sort it. Doc was lovely actually. It was the same doc i was blubbing all over last week and she asked how i was and whether we'd got our appt for the clinic through and seemed genuinely concerned whether i was ok or not. Its nice when people care  

So a week to go until our appt, argghh scary! I'm going to have a sit down with DH sometime this week and have a good chat about what we want to know and make sure we get all our questions answered! Someone i know got her BFP today after 2 yrs of trying and it happened naturally - so you never know, we might still be able to do it!

Look after yourselves ladies - particularly those going through tx and those with little beanies on board



Vicky


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh dear Vicky - sounds like you've had a crappy weekend.  I remember when I was getting bouts of cystitis a few years ago and how painful it was, we weren't even TTC back then either. So I can completely sympathise with you, its a horrible feeling.  Have you tried a hot water bottle on your tummy because that used to ease the pain a bit for me.

Are you excited about Monday? Don't worry if you think of questions after you've been because I'm sure you can always ring them or email them and they'd answer them for you.  Sometimes there is a lot to take in on that initial appointment and it isn't till you've processed it all that you think of a million other questions.  I hope it all goes well for you and that it all goes according to "The Plan"


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Poppet. I think i'm on the mend, the pains in my bladder are definitley better and its only burning a teeny bit when i pee now! Should be right as rain in a couple of days.

I'm not really excited about the appt. I don't know how to explain it but i still don't feel sure that i'm doing the right thing. I feel like because no-one has said we can't get pregnant naturally perhaps i'm jumping the gun a bit and shouldn't be looking at IVF yet. I think so many people have said to me "oh, it'll happen!" i'm thinking maybe it will   But another part of me feels like we've waited long enough and if its not happened in 23 cycles our chances of it happening without help must be pretty slim. I think i just need someone to reassure me that i'm not just being impatient by going for IVF - i will wait and see what Prof Killick says next week. I think it would be so much easier if i didn't think about things so much!!

Right i'd best get on with the day - i'm sitting here in my p.j's at the moment.

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel i waited about 3 weeks to get my midwife and scan appt. 1st midwife appt is 2morrow


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi charlie do you mean you waited 3 weeks to get your appointment letter through or for the appointment itself? Cos if I have to wait 3 weeks to even get the letter Ill be 12/13 weeks by then!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i went to doctors when i was 7 weeks and got referred so 3 weeks i waited for appt.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's been quiet the last few days hope all you ladies are o.k.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie but I think you waited a couple of weeks as Id already had a look through your posts and you were discharged on the the 9th or 10th of sept and someone on here asked you when your appointment was on the 26th and you already had it then  

I hope they get a move on with mine I dont want any of the tests done but they dont know that and at my age they are supposed to do them between 10 ands 12 weeks but doesnt look like Ill be getting there until about 13 weeks  A woman who I work with teenage daughter is pregnant and she had hers at 10 weeks a few days ago!!

Lots of love and   to you all especially you ladies in the middle of tx xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

oh right lol seemed to take forever. I kept ringing and bugging them my midwife appt was tuesday though and i was 13 weeks its stupid cos ive heard about people who have been seen at 10 weeks too.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie what number did you ring cos if I dont hear by this time next week Im gonna ring too  It drives you mad doesnt it  Im ten weeks tomorrow so finally on double figures  xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats the trouble with the postal strikes going on as well isobel if they have sent a letter it could get held up with that going on, i know my dh bless him said last night i hope we have'nt got any letter's coming from hospital, i said not this week but we may have next week for the group meet the week after but i might ring ivf unit next friday afternoon to see if they have got referral though as she said it usual takes a couple of days after follow up, and as we are to expect more strikes next week things will be delayed again, they know when to go on strike dont they in the run upto christmas when people are order gifts etc


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know it pees me off no end, everyone is in the same boat with people losing their jobs but going on strike so companies have to use other methods will not keep them in jobs, infact the complete opposite. 

I thought we maybe wouldnt get any post today but I got a huge pile but of stuff I didnt really need  

The way my doctors are I wouldnt be surprised if they havent even referred me yet.

My doctor told me 3 weeks ago I wouldnt even get a scan as Id had some at the clinic  then he argued with me when I told him I needed consultant care and said that wasnt true and he knew all the consultants at the ivf clinic and they dont say that. I got right on my high horse with him and made my feelings clear that I didnt like to be made out to be a liar- I think I need to change my doctors 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel just ring the HRI switchboard and ask to be put through to the antenatal clinic. I also asked my GP to refer me for consultant care and i havent got that i only see midwifes in the community


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Isobel I think you should change your GP, if only for his own safety    I don't blame you though I would of been livid too.  Ring regularly and be perisistent and I'm sure you'll get your appt!

Hope everyone else is doing fab, in particular the two of you who are going through treatment.  I'm pretty certain I know who you are and I'm sending   and   to you both.

Well I've been for my D/R appointment today with Denise, had an initial scan - how amazing is it to be able to see your insides on the screen, it was ace!!!  Also did my first injection which was easy and didn't hurt at all    Well I suppose that's it I've started my tx now  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i assked the question about anti natel care before we have started tx as somebody told me you have to have it at the hospital were you have ha dthe ivf and when i asked they told me at hri that as long as it is consultant lead we can go to york to have the anti natel care we have the community midwives at our gp surgery so will be under those as well i should think as i know my sister was with all her 3 and a consultant when she went to york/selby hospital's


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie. i think its amazing to see it all on the scream when they scan you.
Im always watching.
Good lukc with DR jabs, whoop whoop welcome to the crazy world that is tx.    

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on and also wish Minnie luck with her jabs.  I hope they all go well for you  

Hey to everyone else, bet most of you are glad it's Friday - I know I am  

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies.  Yes I'm sooo glad it's the weekend, although I've been naughty already and fallen off the 'my body is a temple no processed food for me' wagon and had a takeaway pizza for tea, I'll be good again from now on.  It was delicious though!  

Poppet - thanks the jabs are going fine. I can't believe how much kit they give you at the hospital, my kitchen looks like a field hospital!  I've been really tired today so I wonder if its a side effect, it probably isn't though as I'm a real sleep monster at the best of times  

Did - glad I'm not the only one who thinks the scans are magic!  Regardless of the embarrassment (I'm really shy) I'm looking forward to the next one.  It was great as Denise was able to tell that I don't have fibroids, which is something I suspected I might have as my periods have been very painful over the last year or two - but everything is absolutely fine  

I'm really thinking about those of you who are going through treatment at the moment and   that you get your BFP, you deserve it.

Hope our resident bump carriers are taking it easy and being waited on hand and foot!

 and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Trust me Minnie the sleepiness is most definately a side effect of the DRing!! If you're anything like me you feel like the living dead half the time!!

Glad its going ok.  Its always nice when someone joins the thread and then gets to start their treatment, I feel quite protective of all you newcomers to IVF and I've only been through it once myself!!  And don't worry about the takeaway, I've searched a lot of things to do with pregnancy over the years and I'm yet to find a link between pizza and not getting pregnant    I think Didabuf and I are from the school of "a little of what you like doesn't hurt" - be kind to yourself and don't feel you need to drastically change anything you would do normally.

Isobel - your GP sounds like a right know-it-all who knows nothing!!  The IVF booklet from the clinic says you should request consultant led care so I'd highlight it and shove it in his face    

Hey to all you other girlies xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

My god Poppet you're not kidding are you!!!  I slept for over 10 hours last night and now I'm still sat in my pj's too tired to do anything    I've decided if this is what the menapause is like I'm having HRT when it happens to me!!!

 and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Ive just had some very sad news from Isobel, she has asked me to post a message for her.

Unfortunatly at a scan it has revealed her baby died last week.    

I'm sure you she will be on to see us soon, but as you can understand she needs some time to greeve.

I'm sorry to share this sad news with you. 
And isobel. please keep strong and we send you lots love.



Liz xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh no, Isobel i'm so very sorry to hear the news. I don't think any words will be of comfort to you at the moment, i'm truly devastated for you.

Please take time to grieve and we're here for you when you feel ready.

Lots of love 

x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel ... I am so sorry to read your news hunny


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel I'm so so sorry.  My heart goes out to you. 



Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel I'm so very sorry to hear your news    I'm devastated for you I really am.  Please take care of yourself and know that everyone on here is thinking of you and your DH right now.

Lots of love  

Poppet
xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel im so sorry about your bad news and i am really thinking about you  

Take care and we will speak soon x

Lots of love

Charlie x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your kind words and I will reply to your pms tomorrow at some point if I can, they really do mean alot to me at this time 

Lots of love 

isobel xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Isobel-I'm so very sorry    

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say my thoughts are with you Isobel.. I have PM'd you  

Sorry for the short post girls but I'm too upset for Isobel.. we were tx buddies only 2 days apart & I'm so upset for her


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello my lovely, caring, special ladies,


firstly thank you all so much for the lovely pms they mean so much to me 

My story I suppose started last Sunday night, had a horrible dream about the baby etc and woke up feeling very disturbed by it all, really upset and concerned not ordinary worried but really frenzied. I argued with my DH as he just thought I was being paranoid and told me I had to pull myself together and just accept I was pregnant.

All week I struggled to stay cheerful as I just had this over whelming fear and panic over the baby. I still had symptoms, no pain but just felt something was very wrong.

I woke up on Friady morning after another fretful night worrying about the baby, pregnancy etc. I felt my belly and to me it just felt different. This time I calmly told my DH that something was wrong and he said nothing but over breakfast he asked me to ring my GP I told him there was no point doing this as he is useless so i rang Leeds and arranged a scan for Monday afternoon (today) I went out to Tescos to do my shopping and half way round I felt a bit funny so went to the loo and found a tiny smear and I do mean tiny smear of a pale, pale pink only a dot and if I hadnt had these awful feelings I wouldnt have noticed it as it was just like a discharge.

I went straight home and rang my GP who told me I wouldnt be able to have a scan till Monday as the epau is closed on a weekend (its not by the way!) Anyway I said that he better arrange it for Monday then so he rang me back and said I was very lucky as I could go in the next day for a scan (saturday) 

I never had anymore discharge all night nothing at all but knew deep in my heart something was wrong.

Saturday morning came and DH was as positive as ever and kept looking at me as if to say "Ill prove you wrong again" Had some bloods taken and then got called through for a scan, I knew almost immediately something wasnt right as she pressed very hard on my belly and didnt turn the screen I re the screen was reflecting its picture onto another machine across the room and I was desperately trying to see what she was looking at. Silently she scanned me over and over again and then asked me to hold my breath- that was the moment I knew for sure it was over,my heart beat was interfering with it and she wanted to discount my heart beat. I did as she asked and the she just told us that the baby was there but had no heart beat and had died last week.

I told her I had known this all week and she just nodded, us women have a 6th sense I think for things like this- always trust your instincts and never let people fob you off if your ever pregnant and feel the same.

We were taken into the room opposite and left for a few minutes until a nurse came to see us and explained our options, she wasnt the most sensitive nurse but no matter what she had said I dont suppose it would have been right. We were told I could sit it out at home and wait for me to start bleeding, take tablets or go for a D&C but she couldnt promise me a bed would be available.

Anyway I finally after much soul searching decieded to go it alone at home and then she rang me an hr ago and said they have booked me in for surgery as it could take a couple of weekls for me to do it on my own which could lead to an infection 

Not very happy but I suppose they know best and I can start to get myself right quicker 

Im in tomorrow at 11.30 as a day patient so I will be back on here on Wednesday to let you know how it went.

Thank you all again for all your support throughout my entire tx 

Lots of love to you all

isobel xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Isobel.. I feel for you I really do   it's just so very sad.
I will be thinking of you tomorrow.. pleases take care


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Isobel im sorry for what you have had to go through  .

I will be thinking of you tommorrow.

Lots of love

Charlie xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you girls you all give me strength xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel I am so so sorry you're having to go through all this. I will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni, my heart goes out to you and your DH.

  

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Got home from hospital about 5.30 Im ok just bleeding heavily 

Ill get there in the end, it was very sad but everything happens for a reason and thats how I have to look at it.

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Big   Isobel im so sorry you have had to go through this.

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Take your time Isobel   

xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel so so sorry to hear your news just been catching up on all post as our desktop as gone down over the weekend.

big hugs isobel i'am thinking of you and dh at this sad time     

well it would have been my grandad's 83rd birthday on monday so was'nt a very good day for use.

but we have follow up today at 4pm from when we saw prof at the end of august these 9 wks seem to have taken forever to get here, will post when we get back this evening could be about 7.30 - 8pm before we are back though so will be late on when i get chance to post.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope your appointment goes ok Caz and thank you for your   xx

all sorts of things have gone round my head the past few days and one thing now playing on my mind is how the amount of time we are given the pessaries for varies from person to person. I was told to stop mine at 7 weeks 5 days but I carried until I had run out as I had some left. When I was pregnant with my two we had to take them for upto 12 weeks like most clinics still do. i know of another lady on this site who experienced exactly the same thing as me she stopped her pessaries early and her baby dies 

By my reckoning my baby died too not long after I stopped mine and I think it will be one of the things I will be mentioning when I go back to the clinic. I realise not all ladies will need them until 12 weeks but surely some do and why not air on the side of caution especially as I was paying for them!!

Lots of love to you lovely ladies and especially one in particular who I have been thinking of all day-   to you and i hope all is ok xxxxx

Speak to you all soon xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i hadve been reading that you have them upto 12 wks and maybe you are right isobel you should ask the questions when you next gio to clinic i may ask about that when i go for tx isobel,

thanks for your support as well even though you have gone though all this you are still thinking off others, i know it is hard to think about at the minute but do you think you will try again, you may not have thought about that or even want to think about it right now,    

well ladies we are official on the waiting list    but unforunately we wont be starting tx next month as info evening is full up for next week, so i karen in the ivf unit as said we will be on the december on so looks dring over xmas and new year which i did'nt really want to be doing as we spend xmas with my mum, dad and sister and her husband and her 3 kids, my 9 year old nephew went with use for the ride out and he sat in the car with my dad while we were in hospital, trust use though we had to have an appoitment when the clinic was running late but we were in and out once we saw prof within 15 mins so i was impressed with how quick the appointment lasted but was followup i suppose, but i said when we have had all appointment within the womens and childrens department we have been seen very quickly and not wait for ages to be seen, unlike other hospital were you can be sat for hours on end waiting to see the consultant.


hope the rest of you ladies are well and charlie the pg is going o.k


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thinking of you Isobel  

hello to all u other ladies xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz, yeah maybe best off starting after xmas you dont want to be stressing around that time with all your family around 
To tell you the truth  my immediate thought on Saturday was that i didnt want anymore tx but as the days are passing I think we may try but not until later next yr. We need a holiday and we also need to go visit DHs family as it will be 2 yrs next yr since we saw them so probably this time next yr. 

zarah- Ill try to message you tomorrow love xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - it is definately worth mentioning your concerns to the clinic.  Like you say you're trying to find some answers right now and if this is something you are worried about then its best to voice your concerns now.  I'm sure if you do decide to try again (which I'm glad you've had a rethink on - no matter what you still decide) then they can let you take them for longer.  Regardless of what the clinic think, if it would make you feel like you're doing everything you can then that is the most important thing.
Definately book that holiday, I'm sure it will do both you and DH the world of good.  (Oh and my DH loves Black Forest Gateaux!)

Caz - shame about the group meet being full up but at least you're not waiting too long after that.  As Isobel said if you're worried about having tx over xmas ask if you can delay it for a month until the new year.

Zarah - how are you feeling these days?  Are you finding it gets a little easier as time goes on?  I'm sure xmas will be the next step for you but I think thats probably a hard time for all of us. Look after yourself

Did -     (know what I mean!!!) 

Hello to all the other girls!!

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Been away for a few days with work so haven't been able to see how you are all doing.

Thinking about you all, particularly you Isobel  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Minnie- still very up and down but more up than down  We will have  alot of mile stones to get past, ie my next scan appoinment etc which would have been Nov 10th but we will be in Amsterdam then so hopefully distract us a little.

Hope everyone is ok and lots of love to you all

isobel xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Caz im doing ok.

Glad to see you back on the board Isobel ive been thinking about you a lot over the last week  

Hi to all the rest of you ladies hope everything is going well for ya all.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies

I'm ok thanks Poppet.. I thought I was getting better but I had a right tearful day a couple of days ago.. just came out of the blue really I woke up feeling very down about not been pregnant & cried for most of the morning.. I found that very strange because I thought I was getting over it   I just want to get started with the next tx but it seems so far away with it been after xmas. I hope your ok & everything going as it should be  

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya zarah- I WILL get round to sending you a pm tomorrow as Im on my own so Ill have noone to distract me  Cheer up honey New yr will soon be here. 

Hi charlie- thanks hun, glad your ok. Ive done well today- only two bouts of   xxxx

Love and   to you all xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Isobel.. don't worry about pm..ing me I know you have alot on at the moment.. & listen at you telling me to cheer up.. always thinking of others.. thats why we all love you  

Well its the last day of the school hols so I think I am going to go & start my xmas shopping, because no more hols until xmas now & I'm not doing my shopping on a weekend.. it gets too crazy this time of year  

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Isobel - I think your trip to Amsterdam is excellent timing, sometimes a change of scenery can make all the difference.  Thankyou for all your help and advice, I think everyone on here is blown away that you are able to think of others at a time when you are going through much yourself, you're a star  

Zarah - very wise on the Christmas shopping front, I usually do allot over the internet to avoid going in to town but not sure what to do this year with the postal strikes    I'm sorry you are still having bad days but I imagine it's to be expected with what you've been through  

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling   particularly those of you in tx now.

I'm feeling really rough at the moment, I was tired with the d/r injections already but since yesterday I've had an almost continuous headache (I never get headaches!) that's so dab that I'm off work today.  I don't know if I'm coming down with something or if its the drugs?

Anyway ladies take care of yourselves



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello ladies,

Minnie- its the drugs Im afraid, its awful isnt it but I started to feel alot better after I started stimming so I hope you do too. 

Zarah-Oooh christmas shopping!!! Im glad I dont have this to do as we dont celebrate it really. I buy for my nephew, niece, parents but thats it, but I hate going into town this time of yr on a weekend. i dont know what gets into people 

Realised this morning I have to ring hospital to cancel my booking and scan appointments  started crying uncontrollably till I could hardly breathe. Im ok but when it starts boy does it hurt I cant re ever feeling  such a pain. One of my friends from work sent me a txt yesterday and told me Ill get over it and ill feel better soon. i replied to her as nicely as i could that I know I will feel better, I know Ill get over it but when you have gone through all what we have been through its hard cos its not like we can just plan to try again naturally is it  Thats why I love you lot on here cos you understand, this friend is lovely but she has 5 children and knows if she wants another she'll no doubt be pregnant in a month or two so they just dont get it do they?

Right thats enough of a whinge for today, cheery head on now 

Hope you all have a good day

Lots of love and happy shopping to you Zarah xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope you had a good shop zarah.

my 2 nephews get hold of the argos book and they want everything in it, we keep telling them we are not all made of money and they wont be getting much of anybody as nobody as alot of money,

hope all the other ladies are o.k 

and thinking of you isobel sending


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Caz and   right back to you. Re your nephews they just dont understand how much you have to work to get the money to pay for toys do they. My two have always been pretty good and have never nattered for stuff but i think its us adults that make it worse for ourselves we think we should be buying them all these things that they dont really need  I think everyone will be cutting back this yr and at the end of the day it's more important that your all together as a family than what you have or havent bought each other isnt it. 

There you are ladies isobels first sermon of the yr. I hope you all listen and take note when your lining the shops pockets 

Well just a had a soak in the bath and had another big cry, think today is going to be a day for it 

I dont go back to work till 2 weeks tomorrow- i wil have been off work for 2 and a half months 

I forgot to say to you I have this girl on my friends list on ** and Ive never met her but we txt and talk on line and exchange birthday cards etc and on Tuesday just before I went into hospital I got a parcel from her through the post containing a beautiful heartfelt letter, a pair of pyjamas, a pair of slippers,3 magazines, some creams, face packs, lip balms etc and 2 bars of chocolate!!! How lovely is that?  Some people are just sooo sweet 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. We're having my nephew for the day tomorrow so should be fun 

Lots of love
isobel xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have done my shopping.. not all of it but most my family.. just DP & DD to buy for now.. town was very full it really started to get on my nerves but putting it off wasn't an option. Feel quite proud of myself   

Isobel your ** friend sounds nice & you don't even no her?? give me her name & I will make friends with her if shes going to send chocs through the post.. you never know she might finish my xmas shopping


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- No ive never met her we got talking on a travel forum about 18 months ago and then she added me on her friends list. Im going to have to send her a nice card next week to thank her.

well done on nearly completing your shopping, it's mayhem in town isnt it 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hey ladies.

oooooooo my god, I've been gone for ages!!!  
been catching up every day but just haven't posted.
Sorry!!!  

Hope everyone is well

Caz, have you decided if you want to do tx over Xmas? either way it wont be long, after all Xmas is only 6 weeks away.

Minnie, the headaches will be the drugs, i suffered horribly first time, i was in a lot of pain with them, keep on the paracetamol's and drink lots of water, they did go after about 5 days of stimming (like Isobel said) so you wont have long till that should come!!

Zarah, Hope your well, well done on the Xmas shopping, your a brave woman, i hate Xmas shopping... wait there i hate shopping full stop, i do most of it on line and if i don't do it on line i make sure i know exactly what I'm going for and go straight in, get it, and straight out again!! 

Charlie, hope your doing well. 

Vicky, have you had your appointment?  How did it go?

Isobel & Poppet    

Anyone else out there   

Hope i haven't missed anyone. Hope everyone has a nice weekend, I've got a nice weekend planned, eating, sleeping and watching dvds!!!

Love, Luck and   to everyone


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Arrrgh, head still splitting but now I also have hideous period pain.  The paracetamol weren't touching it so I've resorted to a box of Ferrero Roche  

Isobel - your friend sounds so lovely, how thoughful and kind.  That's one thing about somthing awful happening, you do find out who your real friends are.

Did - we appear to be sharing the same weekend, I've got two DVD box sets ready for action!

Zarah - I must get some Christmas shopping done, you've shamed me in to it!  I'm off to Tesco's inthe morning for a food shop so I'll my first few bits then!

Caz - that's the thing about having a lovely big family - lots of presents to buy.  I'm an only child so no nieces and nephews (or brothers and sisters) for me!

 and   to all you ladies out there, have a good relaxing weekend and I'll be thinking about you all, from my sofa where I'll be lying down with chocolate and a hot water bottle for the rest of the day  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope your head aches get better soon Mins.. I was lucky with the drugs I didn't get any side effects. I burst into tears twice just randomly but that was about it for me  . I reckon you have the best medicine though.. a box of ferrero roche.. yum yum they are my favourites  

hope you other ladies have a nice weekend & happy halloween  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

nephew are getting a remote controled car each that i bought yrs ago for them they have to be built up first so we are going to do that eldest nephew wants alot of craft items for drawing and painting an knitting needles and wool so i said i would get him the knitting stuff, youngest nephew i have'nt a clue what to get him, there cars cost over £100 pound to collect with the magazines, i got my niece twin dolls and a double buggy, from woolworths when they were closing dowm last year they are worth about £50 and cost £9.99, so i thing i might knit her some cloths for them i have her some nighties and a pair of pj's and they all want me to knit tthem a jumper one wants wallace and gromit the other wants thomas but thats a hard one as thomas patterns dont go to his size and niece wants puppy in my pocket, and my other niece i think we are going to grt her a box full of dora the explorer colouring pens/pencils etc and knit her a couple of jumpers/cardigans and then there is just my mumand dad and dh's parents and his brother and his partner and my brother in law to buy for y sister is easy we just buy her the stuff to make her cards with, dh wants a load of stuff to build a model railway, but nobody will get much as neither of use are working at the moment,

think i will just have tx over xmas as will be dring anyway so should'nt make to much difference and think that boxing day but not too sure, dont want to leave it till jan really as dont want a november baby really as i have alot of birthdays already in november it starts on the 7th with my mums then my dh's brother's on the 10th and then the 23rd it's my niece's she will be 4 this time and then my dh's on the 28th so nov and dec are expensive months with birthdays and xmas,

hope you ladies are o.k


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldn't care when a baby arrived, I just   one does  

Sorry most of you went through the headaches too, as suggested I've been drinking allot more water since yesterday morning which seems to be helping a little bit.  Fingers crossed they'll go when I start stimming, although that's not for nearly another 2 weeks  

Hope you've all had a good weekend and that you are taking really good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All!

Sorry in advance as this will be just a quick post, after more advice again!

Isobel -    

Min - sorry to hear about the headaches, fingers crossed its just temporary

Did - yes we've had our appt, thanks for asking.

So we had our appt, things all went as expected and we're getting on with all the screening tests for the egg sharing. I've been feeling a bit down since the appt, i can't really explain why. Prof told us our chances of conceiving naturally are about 2-3% (1 in 40) each month now so maybe thats got something to do with it but on the plus side it would be 30-40% with IVF so there is still hope. Although i knew this appt meant we'd be starting the road to IVF I think i'm struggling to accept that my body probably isn't going to manage this on its own   

Been to visit a friend this weekend who is now 7 weeks pg following her second IVF and i thought it would be good to talk about things with her but if anything its only made things worse. She was very judgmental about our decision to egg share. I think people are entitled to their opinions but its not been an easy decision for us to make, we have thought long and hard about it and surely she must realise its hard enough without others passing judgement. 

Also AF arrived today. My clomid cycles so far have been 26 days and then this one she decides to keep me waiting an extra 2 days just to get my hopes up. Evil, evil witch  

So this was supposed to be a quick post  

The advice i was after is whether anyone has had acupuncture. I'm keen to give it a try and have heard good things about having it alongside tx, just wondered if anyone could recommend someone?

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Minnie, Id have a baby any day any month as long as long as its soon!!! 

Vick- sorry cant help you with the acupunture and Im not sure anyone else on this thread has had it either. I was interested but we were struggling to get all the cash together for the tx so had to put it on the back burner.

Do you think Ill hear from the clinic? The nurse at hospital said she would be sending a letter to them to say what happened and as the sonographer was from the clinic Im guessing she would have mentioned it too  Ill give it another week and then maybe Ill ring them. i dont know whether I would benefit from some form of counselling, I know my DH wouldnt go but I think I might go on my own- maybe see how I feel in a couple of weeks.

Poppet- you doing ok my flower? 

Did- I know your ok  You have been my star lately, thank you 

Zarah- back to work tomorrow for you eh  only another 7 weeks and you'll have more time off 

Charlie-   to you lots of love to you and your lo xxxx

Right Im off to bed.

 to you all 

Isobel xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

GGRRRR @ these early morning, the joys of having a puppy!!!!  

Vicky I havent had accupuncture, but like you say i have read good things about it.
However my mum was talking to one of the doctors where she works and he was telling her that he had also had IVF, and it worked, anyway the point of my ramble is: he gave my mum a number of a woman, i suppose i can only describe her as a healer, he and his wife had gone to see her during the tx and it had worked, it was there 2nd go, (they had not seen her during the 1st). and apparently she see's alot of people who are having it, i suppose she just relaxes your mind and gives you positive thoughts.
I have thought about rining her!! i suppose its a bit like accupuncture cos thats about relaxing your body and pressure points.

Isobel  

hpe all the other ladies are OK,   

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey girls

I'm doing ok thanks Isobel, well I'm as sane as I can be if you know what I mean. How are you feeling now? You amaze me with your strength to carry on and still be such a support for everyone on here. Think I may set up a Fertility Friend of The Year competition and nominate you for it 

Vicky - I'm afraid I'm no help on the acupuncture either. I've read lots of good things about it but never tried it myself. Sorry to hear your friend was judgemental about your egg sharing. She is entitled to her opinion but always do what is best for you and b*gger what everyone else thinks. I guess its one of those topics that not everyone agrees on and I would explain to her that if she doesn't agree with your decision then maybe its best not to talk about that part of it for the sake of your friendship. I'm sure she may still be a great help to you with regards the "nitty gritty" of the treatment. And if she can't see past it then you always have us lovely bunch of weirdos friends on here 

Did - thanks for your email sweetie  you're like a little angel sat on my shoulder at the minute being the voice of reason  

Just wanted to add that I would happily endure the worst possible labour all xmas day stuck in hospital if it meant we had a baby to love at the end of it, I really don't mind what day, month or time of day he/she arrives. I'm waiting for you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Yogvic - I haven't had anything to do with accupuncture either but I've read on a number of threads that loads of ladies have found it really useful in calming them down and reducing stress.  I think anything that reduces stress (bar **** and booze  ) is recommended! The chances the prof gave you of success are absolutely fantastic so try and stay positive about the tx.  I'm sorry your friend was so judgemental, I think what you (and the other egg sharers on here) are doing is wonderful.  I wonder if her attitude would have been the same if she had needed an egg doner to get her bfp!

Isobel - I really hope you do hear from the clinic, particularly as you feel the drug regime you were on didn't support your pregnancy.  Are you able to ring them and arrange a follow up appointment with them yourself.  With regard to the counselling I saw one a few years back when I was in a terrible state and it was the best thing I could of done.  I'd recommend it  

Did - yes puppies aren't good if you want to sleep in, but they're worth it - nothing makes me feel better than cuddling a little fluffy thing  

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing fine I'm thinking lots of   for you all



Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> Did - yes puppies aren't good if you want to sleep in, but they're worth it - nothing makes me feel better than cuddling a little fluffy thing


     You had me conjuring up all sorts of images Mins


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope my husband doesn't read this, he's 6'1" and bald


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your messages - even though none of you have had acupunture its still nice to get replies  

With regard to my friend and the egg sharing, I think i will do as Poppet said and say i don't want to discuss it any further with her. We're obviously not going to agree and i don't want anyone making me think i might not be making the right decision. I think actually she's very uneducated about it all and thinks they just hand your eggs out willy nilly to whoever wants them! She also made comments about how difficult if will be to arrange work around my treatment and how i will be reducing my chances if i don't have complete bed rest. All in all it left me feeling very worried about how i'm going to cope with everything  

Just wondering how you other ladies have coped with work and treatment. Will i need to take 2 weeks off after ET? Is it recommended to have complete bed rest for the first 3 days after ET? My friend said i will need to take 2 weeks holiday but i'm reluctant to do that because if tx doesn't work we will probably want to have a break away somewhere to take our minds off things and then if we have another cycle i'd need another 2 weeks off! That will be all my annual leave taken for tx and no 'proper' time off. I'm really starting to worry about all of this and wondering if i might need to leave my job  

Got all our counselling forms, GP letter etc through today. DH is doing his SA tomorrow and i've got my bloods on Thurs so feels like this is starting to become real. The letter stated that we're likely to start tx in 4/5 months so looking like it could be February/Mar, not my ideal time because it could result in a christmas baby (i'm a christmas baby and wouldn't wish it on my child!) but as you other ladies said if thats when it happens then so be it, i will still be deliriously happy!!

Good luck to those going through treatment right now, i'm thinking about you  

x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Yogvic

To be honest your friend sounds a bit    I haven't read anywhere that you need two weeks bed rest!  

I've not been through egg collection and transfer yet but from reading on here people just seem to take it really easy for a few days after transfer (when hopefully implantation is happening).  Obviously you need to be off work on your ec day and sometimes for a couple of days after that if you're a bit poorly.

The clinic encourage you to minimise stress during the 2ww (or should I now call it the 18 day wait!!!!) which for allot of people means carrying on exactly like normal going to work etc etc  For others (like me) work is very stressful so they take leave, or have their GP sign them off sick for a couple of weeks.  

I'm exactly like you in that I expect to need a holiday after all this so I've come to an arangement with my work (who've been great) that I can have two weeks extra unpaid leave during tx.  It means I'll be a bit short of cash for a month but it's worth it so I can chill out.  Handily this will probably mean I'll be off work for the first couple of weeks of December so (in order to keep my mind off tx  ) I'll be transforming my house in to Santa's grotto  

Each employer seems to have different rules and policies about fertility treatment and the time they will give you for appointments tx etc.  I had a quiet word with someone nice from our personnel dept when I started.  I'd do the same with your work and then take it from there.  Try not to worry about it, although I know that is easier said than done!

Good luck with the blood tests and I hope your dh likes the 'specialist' magazines provided for his test - my dh was very dissapointed with the selection!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

when i had my tx, i took the time off from egg collection right up till test date, but my boss is stuid and i work for the council, i got a sick not and it did say IVF but i told my manager if he had a problem with that i would just get them to put gynacology procedure.
I dont have a stressful job, but i hate it and i do dont anything at all... its so boring so the last thing i wanted was to be there pulling my hair out.
I suppose it depends on who you work for but you'll need lots of tkime off for appointment maybe its worth having a word with someone then you wont feel like your lying to everyone.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Arggggggggggh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just typed a super long post with personals and then lost it cos you had posted Did!!!!! 

right i will stay calm and try again!!

Did- hello my love  I think that puppy of yours is preparing you for motherhood  xxx

Poppet- Thanks honey your very kind but I think I just find it easier to concentrate on you lot cos if i didnt I'd end up being  I miss my baby so much and will always treasure the time I had he/she inside me but Im afraid my worse nightmare came true and I have to face up to it and start to look forward again. 

Vicky- well your friend isnt very suppostive is she  I couldnt ever consider egg sharing because of our religion but that doesnt mean I dont support others that choose to and I think your friend should too. i think the real problem is because people who havent been through fertility problems just dont have a clue and will never understand how we feel- and thats why we're here to for you to talk to  As long as you are happy with your decision thats all that matters and stuff other people  xxx

Minnie- hi hon, how are you feeling now? What point are you up to now? When do you start stimming? xxx 

Caz- hello, how are you doing- all ready for christmas now  xxxx

Charlie- hello sweetheart, how you feeling? Not long for your 20w scan now and then the "real" shopping can commence 

Im going to give it this week to see if I get a letter from the clinic, the nurse last week said I should hear within a week so we'll see  I think it's a bit of a poor show if I dont hear from them though 

Anyway we are now planning to go see Dhs parents for 3 weeks in March so just trying to organise flights as its 3 flights there and 3 back so a bit of a pain to organise so all the flights follow on but Ill manage it before I tear my hair out (i hope!!)

When we get back we may and I do only mean "may" be starting a new tx!!! It all depends if I can get a lengthy 0% on one of my credit cards so we dont have to save it all up before we start 

right I better go as Ive been sat here longer than I planned.

Lots of love and   to you all

isobel xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we are getting there just cant wait for december 1st when my house will be transfomed into santa's grotto and we put lights up outside, i love it all and do it for the kids really espcially outside, my sister has this thing about putting her all decs up for the 1st of december as well you see ladies, i do it simply because we moved in on the 29th of november 5 yrs ago and my sister was the same they moved into there house around the same time 9yrs ago when eldest nephew was 6months old and he is 9 now, my mum well thats another story she has this thing that she calls xmas cleaning and just about every ornament pic etc gets packed away and she puts it all back out xmas eve, when she goes from top to bottom,

well ladies glad all are o.k 

hope your beginning to feel a bit better isobel, how old are your twins if you dont mind me asking,
i keep looking in to see how everybody is getting on etc, everyday even if i dont post

well ladies i will pop in later to see how we all are


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz- my twins will be 13 at the end of March  xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments ladies, you have reassured me a lot!

I'm still not sure how i'm going to work it all out but we will sort it one way or another. The company i work for is very small and when i'm not there they have to get someone in to cover for me (which costs £££!) so i'm not sure how happy my boss is going to be with me having time off. I'm going to wait until we know a bit more about dates etc and then have a chat with him and see what the reaction is!

As for my friend, i don't think i'll be asking her for anymore advice! I think i'll stick with you wonderful people on here  

 all round

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Isobel im doing well. my 20 week scan on 10th december but i have private gender scan at babybond next thursday the 12th to find out sex. Could not wait until 20 week scan and the sonographer didnt let me see baby much at 12 weeks she was horrible. Dont want that to happen at 20 week one rather pay for one and get it sexed there think they view it in 3d too. Il let ya know how it goes next week. 

Have you been in touch with the IVF clinic about arranging another cycle?

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie cant believe thats soon come round has,nt it.

hope everybody else is o.k


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

Oh wow I cant wait to find out what your having  Dont worry your 20w scan is a lot better as they spend a long time looking at the heart and all the organs etc so you get to have a good look  Glad your doing well. Thinking of you xxx Havent been in touch with the clinic yet as Ive been waiting to hear from them but if I dont hear by Friday I might ring or e- mail. I want to ring but I still get very weepy when I talk about what happened 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ive been really worrying about this 20 week scan ive got it into my head they are going to find an abnormality and ive been worrying alot and getting upset that something is going to be really wrong im worse than what i was before the 12 week scan. 

I understand how hard it is to talk about what has happened hopefully they will contact you.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Try not to worry Charlie as your baby is starting to sense you now and will be able to pick up on these things  I KNEW there was something wrong before my scan, it wasnt just worry it was  strange sense of knowing, the first thing I said to the sonographer was "I already knew" so please try to stay calm and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and think of all the bargains your going to get in the January sales 

Lots of love
Isobel xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I will really try and not worry i havent even been buying anything really cos im that worried. Ooh ya the January sales better get saving than lol thats my weakness spending and not saving


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies, you've all been very chatty   it's taken me ages to catch up, but thats just how I like it  

Vicky.. I egg shared on my last tx & I am going to egg share on my next tx. Your decision to egg share is absolutely nothing to do with you friend & she should keep her opinions to herself.. if she has nothing positive to say then don't say anything at all!! your doing a wonderful thing for a woman, through no fault of her own can't produce her own eggs & if your friend was ever in that situation I suppose she would think very differently about women like us who share our eggs. Don't get me wrong my decision to egg share was financial but at the same time it made me feel proud about the gift I was giving to another couple it must be a dream come true to that couple when they get the call from the clinic to tell them they have a woman who wants to share her eggs with them. So be very proud of yourself for egg sharing.  

Isobel.. how are you? I hope your taking care of yourself  

Poppet & Did.. I hope what ever stage your both at right now.. it's all going as it should be    

Caz.. you sound like you've got xmas sorted with all those gifts for your neices & nephews & lots of knitting to be done  

Mins.. how's things? what stage are you at?  

Charlie.. I'm looking forward to hearing the sex of your baby.. how exciting. I am sure everything will be fine, don't worry  

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if I have I'm so sorry  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well said Zarah, I was always told "If you havent got anything nice to say keep your mouth shut"!!!!

Are you ok honey? xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, hope you are all feeling good this cold Wednesday morning!

Zarah - good for you! regarding egg sharing.  I think what you are doing is fab  

I'm still d/r and have my d/r scan on the 11th of Nov, they've put me down as starting stimming between the 11th and the 18th of Nov.  I'm hoping it's sooner rather than later so I know the result well before Christmas.  None of my family know about the tx and I'm not confident I'd be able to maintain a brave face when I see them over Christmas if I'd just got a bfn    

Yes, those of you who've said tx drags the first time, are right!  I feel like I've been injecting myself for months and its only been two weeks.  I think I must be on a long protocol, is three to four weeks d/r normal??

Anyway better go and get ready for work, take care everyone.  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah 

Thanks hun, i know i'm making the right decision for me and DH so thats all that matters. I'm actually not going to tell anyone else about the egg sharing because its something people are bound to have very strong opinions on and some people just can't keep their opinions to themselves and i don't deserve to be lectured over this!

Have you got a date when you're likely to start your next cycle? I think i might've asked you this before but how long was it from your very first appt at the clinic to starting tx? We've been told 4 or 5 months because of all the screening tests for the egg sharing but i'm hoping it might be a bit sooner than that.

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvi i think its a wonderful thing you are doing a couple less fortnought might then get what they are hoping for as well,

if others dont like it i agree with some of the others they should keep there opinion to them selfs.

hope everybody is o.k today.

is anybody go to any bonfire's tomoorrow


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, I don't have an exact date for my next tx just that it will be after xmas. I have done my bloods & now the clinic are finding me a recipient for my eggs. I was told I might get a phone call before xmas to go in & sign egg share consent forms & make my payment but as for my tx start date all they could tell me was it defo won't be before xmas.
If you look at the pink writing under my posts you will see all the dates I started everything during 1st tx.. hope this will answer your questions of how long I waited inbetween things. If not just ask me again. Do you mean how long did I wait after group info evening?
How far have you got? sorry you probably have already told us before   have you had group info evening yet? have you had your bloods done?

Isobel, I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. I am finally looking forward to starting again. What about you? how are you doing? 

Hope everyone else is well   xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Zarah

We just had our first consultation with Prof Killick last week and i've got my blood tests tomorrow (had to wait for AF). I think then its a waiting game until all the results come back. We haven't had the group info evening yet, Prof said they will get us in for that when we're a bit closer to tx so i'm guessing maybe Jan/Feb time. I think because we're egg sharing things could take a bit longer than we'd originally thought, oh well at least the ball is rolling now.

Good luck for your next cycle


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

minnie, i dr for 3 weeks (2 weeks then a scan and then another week)
most people are on the long protocal, (short doesnt involve dr-ing as we know it, its just one jab)
they might start your stimming drugs within 1 or two days of the dr scan, 
they space all the people out so everyone is different and they dont have 20 people due for collection on the same day.

hope this makes sense, if not let me know and ill PM you

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, once you have been to group evening your AF after that is usually your day 1, but because I was an egg sharer there was a delay.. my day 1 was my 2nd AF after group evening.. hope that makes sense x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Did

Maybe they are having me dr for longer before a scan because of my age, or maybe it's just because they are having to juggle everyones treatment to get it all done for the clinic closing down over Christmas    

Anyway thanks for the info!

Sending you  all  and   (and extra  for you ladies in the midst of tx)

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Had all my bloods done today, they take a few tubes full dont they! Also had a surprise internal scan to check how many atrial follicles (i think?!) i have because we are egg sharing. Sonographer said everything looks fine so now just got to wait for all the results to come back!

Hope everyones had a good day and is enjoying bonfire night. I'm staying in and looking after my kitty cat, i thought she might be scared by all the bangs but she doesn't seem bothered in the slightest!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh springing a scan on you with no notice thats not good is it?  yeah they do like to bleed you dry with the blood tests, lets hope your not waiting long to get matched xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i went to a bonfire with my mum and dad and my eldest nephew as the youngest nephew as got a virus an as to stay off school for 2 weeks,
dh said the dogs were'nt like the bangs while i was out but there is somebody just the other side of the estate that is still letting the things off now and they are;nt like it one bit


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Hope you are all doing really well    

  

Have a good weekend 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies it's quiet on here today i hope you are all well

 and   to everyone have a good weekend


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hi everyone... its quite on here!!! hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Knock knock.............anyone home??  Its very very quiet on here this weekend xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL

Im here, just not alot to say at the moment.
Hope everyone is well, especially Minnie... hope its going well



xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah thinking of all you ladies having tx at the minute 
Hope all is going well   

Poppet- I e mailed the clinic again like you suggested and asked them to confirm the e mail but no joy so far   xxx


Right ladies Ill be back on Wednesday as off for my little jaunt around Amsterdam. Take care 

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello all I'm here too!!!  'Here' being the sofa in my house wallowing in my many drug side effects    In addition to headaches and tiredness I've now developed really weird aching/tingling/itchy/weakness first in my calves and now in both legs.  Its weird as it stops you getting comfy or concentrating  

I rang the clinic on Friday and they said it wasn't a side effect and to go to my gp, been to the gp today and she thinks it is a drug side effect and/or a menapausal symptom!  Oh well providing my legs don't just drop off I'm sure I'll be fine!!!

Hope you ladies are all getting on really well. 

Isobel - enjoy that trip to Amsterdam it should be lovely this time of year and hopefully you will have heard from the clinic by the time you get home.
  
Did - been thinking about how you are too, hope all is going well.

For you two other ladies out there in treatment I'm keeping everything crossed for you I'm   that you get your bfp.  Sending you   and extra special  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all, I'm here too!

Had a really busy weekend, I was working and then we had to build some wardrobes from Ikea (always fun!) and the weekend just seemed to go so quick! In fact the weeks are just flying by at the moment, it will soon be christmas    

Hope everyone is ok

Isobel - have a fabby time in Amsterdam! Are you doing a North Sea Ferries dutch dash?

Minnie - sorry to hear you're having so many rubbish side effects from the drugs. How much longer are you down regging for? Hope you feel better soon  

Poppet/Did - hiya ladies, hope you're both doing ok  

Caz - have you got a date for starting tx yet?

Nothing to report from me really. I had a chat with my mum over the weekend and told her we're planning to have IVF sometime next year if no luck naturally. She seemed a bit shocked but rang me back later on and said they want to pay half. I've said we won't accept it but it means a lot that she's offered. I've found it hard to talk to her about things, she never had any problems, i was an accident and my sister has 3 children 2 of whom were accidents so she doesn't really 'get it' but i know this is her way of showing that she cares. She said she's spent so much on my sisters children she thinks it only fair she gives us some money but i said not to worry and that she can spend lots on our house full of kids when they eventually come along


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic thanks for asking we go to info evening  on the 11th of december thats official now as i got all my forms to fill in on saturday to accept funding and personal details and cycle length form i also include with that all my cycles since april, sent pics that are needed and copys of provisional driving licences, as we dont have full ones or passports as we dont travel abroad.

have you heard anymore from them as to when you will start tx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - no we haven't heard anything. I think it will be a while before we do. I had all my bloods done last week but they reckon some of the tests can take up to 3 months so likely to be Feb/Mar next year i think. Always takes a bit longer when you're egg sharing.

So will you be starting tx the first AF after the info evening?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

they did say they might be able to take my december dates depending on how they fall but goner ring clinic in morning to see if they got my forms as they were sent back first class yesterday she also said they might want to precribe the pill to regulate my cycles if they think it needs it so want to see what they are going to do as one of my cycles july to september was 51 days but i had a fortnight where i was bleeding here and there it was a funny thing really as never done that before, but had been miss diagnoised with swine flu and precribed tamiflu i only took one and made me iller than i already was so did'nt take anymore of those.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Good evening ladies!

Hope you are all doing ok this chilly winters evening.  I've just had fish and chips for tea so feeling very guilty.  Well over the weekend I decided I needed some sort of new hobby that was relaxing so I've been teaching myself to knit by watching instruction vid on the internet.  It might come handing if I ever manage to have a baby, as long as it doesn't need to wear anything more complicated than a small scarf!  Caz I will be relying on you for expect knitting tips!

Yogvic - Its really nice that your mum offered to help towards paying for your treatment.  It means she supports what you are doing which is lovely.  I haven't told my parents about tx it would just give them another thing to dissaprove of  

How is everyone else doing?  You've not all gone to Amsterdam with Isobel have you!!

I'm sending you all lots of   and  , and you ladies in tx at the moment I hope all your dreams come true this time around.  Remember the statistics are on your side! Take really really good care of yourselves

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie... your parents would dissaprove?? GRRRR some parents are annoying!!  
MMMMMM fish and chips, i had some on friday night thyey were delish.

Caz. whoop whoop on getting your date... not long now!!! i had to be on the pill to regulate things, so dont worry if u do have to, it will save any delay

Vicky, like minnie says thats lovely that your mum offered to pay. my mum and dad always wanted to help me out if i ever needed it but my dad lost his job last xmas and never got another one so i dont think theyd be able to help me now.
Would never expect it but it is very nice that they offered!!!

Hope everyone is well

xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - great news! It won't be long now!

Minnie - don't feel guilty about the fish and chips, a bit of what you fancy does you good! Grrr at your parents!! LOL at the knitting, I did my christmas/birthday list for DH today and it had on it 'knitting' - I thought it might be good to get a hobbie. DH then relayed a story about how he used to knit and managed a scarf. I was starting to get impressed until he informed me it was a scarf for his action man!! I think you and i may just about manage the same  

Did - how are you hun? It is lovely when parents offer to help you out, sorry to hear your dad lost his job. I too would never expect them to pay and won't be accepting any money at the moment but at least i know if we end up needing quite a few cycles and we're struggling, we could always turn to them for help.

Hi to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in & say hello  
got nothing to say really   I can't wait until I'm back doing tx so have things to chat about  

I do have a question for anyone doing tx 2nd time round.. have any of you been allowed 2 embies put back? I was only allowed one on my 1st tx but I'm wondering if next time I will be allowed two? so my chances of a BFP will be higher. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all my special ladies 

Well im back after a very wet and cold Amsterdam!!  Had a great time but was ready to get back on that ferry last night so I could thaw out!!
Had a lovely meal in an Egyptian restaurant and got the trams across town to various markets etc so we still enjoyed it even though the weather was poop 

Zarah- honey i would have a word with the clinic although it seems they are being quite strict on the SET. 

Minnie- Its amazing how we still worry about what our parents think about us even at our age  Bugger them I bet they will be over the moon if you get them a new grandchild 

Vicky- I like knitting too but Im just not very good at it we should get Caz to teach us all step by step 

Did- my little Lizzie dripping- a special  for you xxxxx

poppet- How are you doing honey? xxx thinking of you  

Caz- Did you ring the clinic honey? 

Charlie- are you having your scan tomorrow? Thinking of you and   eevrything is ok and you get to see the babys bits!! 

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening all!

How's everyone today? Good I hope    I was at the clinic this afternoon for my scan. Were any of you there?  It was chocablock full of people!  I'm now officially stimming - well I will be at 8 'o' clock when I have to inject myself with 5 vials of merional - no half measures for us old ladies!!!  Fingers crossed all the side effects will go away really soon.  

Hey Isobel welcome back!  Glad you enjoyed Amsterdam, I love it regardless of the weather. Unfortunatley my parents wouldn't be happy about becoming grandparents, they didn't want children (something they regularly reminded me of) and I'm confident they would be horrified if they knew I was having fertility tx. 

I really hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, especially those of you in tx and those of you fast approaching tx!  Sending you all loads of   and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

whooooo hoooooo minnie.
super fast, youll be having ec in no time!!!

whoop whoop how exciting!!!!!

keep us posted!!!!    

     

xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Minnie cant believe your up to this stage already  Not long now sweetie  I cant believe your parents   Didnt they want you either  Never mind your in good company here and we'll all support you 

Yeah I love Holland in general- very nice people, really friendly 

Hope your stimming goes ok tonight, you'll get the hang of it  xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins.. stimming already   good luck with it.. I was a nervous wreck when I did my 1st stimming jab but soon got used to it.. to be honest in a weird way I missed doing my jabs once they stopped


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

zarah... i was the same, you just get so used to doing them  

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your support I really appreciate it  

The first stimming jab went fine although there didn't seem to be much liquid to inject    Did and Zarah I agree about the injecting, Denise was laughing at me yesterday as I was telling her I have all my injection related stuff in little boxes and I lay everything out on a little cloth ready for my injections - she said I sound OCD, which I think is right  

I'm trying to get the balance right between feeling a little bit excited and happy about getting on with my treatment whilst not being overly optimistic - which in view of my chance of success would seem unwise.  How have you ladies who've already been through treatment coped with this?

Work have been fantastic, they have a new policy where they give you 5 days extra leave for each cycle of fertility treatment, so I can have the time off work without worrying.

Thanks again for all of your good wishes they mean allot to me

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls had my gender scan today and found out im having a boy


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie that's fantastic!  Any idea about what you are going to call him

 and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ive decided on Riley James


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie- i knew it was a boy!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Riley! - I like it


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i really had a strong feeling it was a boy so much so i wudnt even look at girls stuff in the last few weeks towards my scan. she said everything looks ok the cord, heart etc but didnt go into detail ive just got this constant worry they gonna find something wrong with him at 20 wk scan but i guess everyone wud be the same. 

She showed DH a card showing scan of boy and girl and said look at screen what do ya think it is lol and ya cud so tell it was a boy lol


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

congratualtions charlie


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah my DS scan pic at 20 weeks is really clear and i could even see who he looked like and his bits a pieces were all very visible  for my DD all the kept saying at every scan was i think it looks like a girl" I kept having a panic attack that it was 2 boys  I feel ashamed to admit I was very relieved when she was born first


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have been in touch with ivf unit a few times this week got forms on saturday and had to ring on monday to find out about what pics they wanted for personal details form then on tuesday i had a panic as i forgot to put dh's nhs no on the form so had to ring again yesterday, and again today i got a letter from gp about flu jabs and dh said to check with ivf unit to make sure that i'm o.k to have them, so that mye sorted for now having my flu jabs saturday morning,
hows the knitting going minnie
charlie great news a boy and a nice name you have picked
glad you enjoyed amsterdam isobel
hope the rest of you are o.k and those having there tx all is going o.k


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Charlie... a boy!!! & I love the name


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations on a   Charlie!

Isobel - Hope you've still got that scan pic of your son to embarrass him when he's old enough to bring girlfriends home!  

Mins - I'm so sorry about your parents, that must be truly awful.  Just know that you will be a great Mum one day (hopefully very soon) and any loss will be on their part only  

Hi to everyone else, will try to catch up with you all properly later

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet- I'm afraid nothing embarrasses my DS, infact he seems to love it the more I try  as for girlfriends I think Ill need to arrange a marriage for him before we manage to get rid  I did get them both to sign a paper when they were about 4 yrs old saying they would stay at home with me forever however i think I may lose that in another few yrs 
xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my eldest nephew is a bit like that an he's 9 he keeps telling use he is never goner get married, i have to laugh at you sometimes inparticular the bit about them signing a piece of paper to say they will stop at home forever 13 have they started the teenage strops etc a bet you are'nt looking forward to the pmt's with your daughter.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh caz if only you knew  My DD started her strops about 2 yrs ago.Her hormones are all over the place but she is a really nice girl, she works very hard at school and her teachers always have the nicest things to say about her. 
One thing about her also is that she never lies, she finds the whole idea of people lying horrendous so i know I can trust her  Its just the whole thing of 2 lots of female hormones under the same roof but she'll grow out of it and she is very, very touchy feely and loving which is nice.
My DS however isnt moody but is very sly  If he can get away with something he will 

Boys and girls are so different so its very hard to compare but my brother who has the 15 month old also has an 18yr old daughter and he said he cant believe how much harder it is with a boy  which I think is true when they get to that toddler age but they do grow out of it.... eventually!!

xxxx

ps- I did ask Mr Maguiness when he did my transfer if they did exchanges so i could swap stroppy teenagers for babies  xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel you are funny!!

Can I swap some goldfish then?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet you special lady  yeah and Ive got two cats I could do without too


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel.... ill send my dogs round for your cats!!!!

Hope everyone is well.

Well i have a confession to make (lots of them going on today   )

I cant believe i am actually about to write this............ 

I got myself a  

On Wednesday, i didn't say anything because  i am not meant to test till Monday but i just couldn't resist, and plus i did another HPT this morning and the line is getting stronger.

I had my eggs collected on October 28th and 2 replaced 3 days later.

Still early days but i am starting to feel excited.
On Tuesday night before i tested i truly believed it hadn't worked, i had AF pains and was grumpy.

Lots of love to everyone,  

think we mite need some of this around


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Woo hoo my little Lizzie dripping!!!!  The first of many eh....  xxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooo zarah i forgot, the clinic is getting pretty strict on the embie rule.
i was alowed 2 cos they were 3 day, but even they they tried to talk me out of it.
but as for blast, they are really strict on it unless u are over 37 or what ever age it is.


xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just gatecrashing to say congratulations to Didabuf. That's wonderful news.  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Lizzie dripping (sorry but thats what my nanna called me when I was little )  its if your 36 and over you can have 2 blasts!!! you trying to age me?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

whoop whoop did hope all goes well and you can support me over the next few months


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey you'll have to get your needles clicking with all these babies Caz 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Did I'm soooo happy for you    I had a feeling it would work for you this time, and as I said you had statistics on your side you young whipper snapper you!!!!  Couldn't be happier for you, you deserve this so much after your disappointment last time.  Take incredibly good care of yourself

 and   to all you ladies out there and an extra special   for Did

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Did.. CONGRATULATIONS   I am so happy for you. 
This had given me hope that it does work 2nd time round!!!
You must be sooooooooooo happy  
did you do anything different this time round? as in the way you looked after yourself? any tips would be gratefully recieved  

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you joking Zarah? We are talking about Did here, Mrs gad about here there and everywhere, shopping, coffee mornings out with her friends, walking the dogs, doing a bit of house work, changing the beds etc etc etc  It just shows you if its gonna happen, its gonna happen 

Love to you all.

At work tonight, first time back since August   

Dont get blown away tomorrow in the bad storm we have coming 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Whoop whoop for Did!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!  I am so so very very very excited for you!!!!!

Go go baby pumpkins!  

Lots of      

and a big big hug from me!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All

Just catching up with everyone

Did - woooo hooooo!!    Well done hunny!!   Truly over the moon for you and i was grinning from ear to ear as i was reading your post. As the others have said lets hope this is one of many to come  . So did you have one or two embies put back? Got a bit confused when i read what you said about them being strict... if they put embies back its two but blasto its only one? 

Charlie - congratulations on your blue bundle. Lovely name too  

Minnie - hope the stimming is going ok and the nasty side effects from the down regging have eased. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun (struggling to walk though lol!)

Poppet - hello hun, how's things with you? LOL at swapping your goldfish, if only it was that easy eh?

Isobel - lol at your stroppy teenagers and swapping them for babies. They do sound like a lovely pair though!

Caz - how's things? Did you get all your paperwork filled in and sent off?

Hi to anyone else i've missed!

Can't believe its the weekend again already! We're having a weekend away in Harrogate which DH booked as an anniversary pressie for us. Hoping for a nice romantic one but not sure what DH has got planned so we'll have to see. Also with the weather forecast we might end up staying in all weekend but thats not necessarily a bad thing  

Hope everyone else has a good one



Vicky


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

awww Did congrats on your   so happy for you.

Have a lovely future 8 months


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone, its much appreciated.

Vicky, the rule is for everyone under 36 (sorry Isobel wasn't trying to make you feel old)  

3 day transfer - 2 embryos (maximum)

5 day transfer - 1 embryo maximum, they are not moving on this rule either

however for over 36
3 day transfer is the same
5 day transfer you allowed 2 embryos transfer

Hope this makes sense hun!!!!!!

MRSMC - nice to see you on here, once day i hope i can come join you on your board, maybe once Ive got past 12 weeks   

Zarah.... honestly it was like Isobel said.
I've had the time off work (like last time) but not because my work is stressfull or anything, just because i hate my job and I'll use any excuse to get a few weeks off (i work for Hull CC so its full pay  )
Ive been on pregnacare for a few months now, but i was on them last time - tommys ones, and when it came to stimming i went on to asda selenium vitamins too (i did that last time too).
I gave up drinking in march anyway so that wasn't much different, and if I'm honest with myself i have actually put weight on since the last tx, and i am ashamed to say but my BMI is actually over 30, so i cant even say i lost weight for this tx. 

I haven't spent the last 2 weeks in bed, but i haven't over done it, or at least i don't think i have, i have just carried on living my life, with lots of sofa and bed rest thrown in for good measure.

And most of all, i didn't worry myself, i never believed it would work this time. i lost all faith after the last tx when i was over stimulated and so un well.
none of that happened this time and it went perfect, i got less eggs then last time but we still ended up with the same fertilisation rate.

Me and DP were talking a few days ago and i was adamant it hadn't worked, i didn't have any symptoms or anything, just AF type pains, but as soon as Wednesday came and i did the test the pains turned to aches, nothing like my usual AF pains cos they last hours and usually that doesn't happen to me.

I hope this helps, i really do think the less worry the better it is for you.

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes vicky got all forms from ivf unit on saturday filled them in on sunday night sent them back on monday rang ivf unit wednesday morning and they had got them back on tuesday,

of for my flu jabs tomorrow morning as thats ivf unit recommend having them but i normally would'nt bother, but after been miss diagnoised in july with swine flu i dont want to risk it with starting tx next month or if not next month it will be january,

hope you have a good weekend and the rain stops for you to go out an about in harrogate.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies shout if you want anything knitting for these babies, i do have a sample booklet of some of the stuff i have knitted in the past an i also have them in an album on ********


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

I'm up bright and early having been woken up by the headache from hell!  Although fingers crossed this will be the day that the stimming drugs kick in and get rid of my d/r side effects    I now know why there was so little liquid to inject the other night - I hadn't flicked the little water bottle so I lost half of it when I snapped the top off 

Caz - the knitting is coming on (slowly!!!), I can cast on (thumb method) and do knit stitch, going to practice knit one pearl one this weekend, in between decorating! Another 5 or 6 years and I may be able to complete a small mitten!

Yogvic - you must be very supple  

Poppet - I've got used to the parent situation over the years, they are good in other ways and I have to focus on that.  Luckily they live up north (where I'm from) so I don't have to see them very often.  You just can't choose your family    Although I have learnt lots of things about what I wouldn't do as a parent!  Hope you are doing ok, thinking about you 

Did - all the best ladies have BMIs of over 29  

Have a great weekend everyone, thinking about you all and sending you   and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

enjoy the deorating minnie sure it will take your mind of things, think we are goner do the spare room which fingers rossed will be the baby's from sometime in the near future we hope goner wait till jan to do it now though i think got to get some radiator paint as somebody as paint the radiator in that room dark blue an i dont like it that colour it does'nt match all the other radiators as they are all white,

well i have had  my flu jabs this morning swine flu in one arm and seasonal flu in the other one of them bleed a bit just after i had the jab but was'nt so bad though at least i know i'm covered just in case.

over into now with my mum and dad.


hope you are all well ladies   and   to you all


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did/Zarah- I took selenium too aswell as my Pregnacare and the obligatory pineapple juice and brazil nuts 

Just got in from a funny night at work. Very emotionally charged  I walked in the building and one of the nurses said "Oh hows your little baby?" All the care staff took a sharp in take of breath  and looked at me. I just walked on and ignored her, I couldnt say anything as I knew I would burst into tears.

Ten mins later I went into a residents room and he said "Oh welcome back , how long are you here for? When do you go on maternity leave?" I explained to him what had happened to which he replied "Oh f***ing hell" which lightened the mood a little and made me smile 

Ther nurse came to me later and appologised. I told her she had nothing to be sorry for as she didnt know so it couldnt be helped. The rest of the night was quite pleasant and it was nice to be back amongst friends.

This morning when the day staff came on everyone was really sweet and I got quite a few nice words of comfort which was nice cos I dont mind people talking about it infact I think it does me good, however the woman with all the kids who had been txting me telling me about her teenagers daughter being pregnant went waffling on about what names her daughter had chose for a girl  she then proceeded to show me her 1 yr olds pictures from his birthday party last week  is it me or is that being a tad insensitive 

Overall everyone was lovely though, even the cook who is a bit of a prat came to me and asked if I was ok and was I enjoying being back at work and I knew he meant well he just didnt know what to say to me but the fact he tried put him up in my estimations 

Love to you all

xxxxxxx Going to bed xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel are you a nurse? I didn't know that  
well thats your 1st time back to work over with, hope it has given you abit of normallity back   I think your work mate was very insensitive telling you names her pregnant daughter had chosen..like you want to know that right now!!! some people just have no idea!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- no hun just a health care assistant  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

So much for knitting and decorating all day!  I felt rotten and went back to bed at lunch time and have slept for most of the day    Feel a bit better for it though  

Isobel - I'm glad going back to work has been positive for you and that your colleagues have been supportive, it makes all the difference.  Sorry about your 'friend' though, some peoples lack of tact is breathtaking!!

Hope you are all doing well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would call that very insensitive some people just dont think do they, like you are really interested in what her daughter is going to call her baby, after what you have been though, the bit about the resident got me it was really kind of him, we ladies try to make the best of a bad thing sometimes an that is what gets use by, well i went into selby with my mum and dad and it was absolute madness morrisons was packed, i was threating to ram people with the trolley as they were just pushing and shuffing and general not watching were they were walking, got my tins of sweets and a couple of pressies, and mum wanted 9 tins and they had a limit of 6 per customer you guessd i got 3 i wanted and then had 3 of mums my dad had 6 and then i needed an odd tin so my mum went to a different till with those, but i heard the girl on the till were my mum went er you do know it's only 6 tins per customer dont you i dont think she she realised it was 3 customers paying separately but had all the shopping in one trolley,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

My god they're rationing sweets!!!!!   What's the world coming to!  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

What's this?  Rationing sweets!!?? 

Please don't let it be true!!  

Hope you're all well girls

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

We'll have to go shopping in disguise at this rate to get our supplies of choccy 

Poppet- you ok hun?  xxxx

Minnie- you ok now? Sometimes you need to have a lazy day  xxxx

Caz- Oh I hate this time of yr going shopping, people get posessed by the xmas monster  I think people forget that time has moved on and the shops are only actually shut for 1 day not 2 weeks!!

Zarah- Hiya lovey.  you had a nice weekend? xxxx

Diddy mama-    

Vicky- How are you doing? Hope you are enjoying your weekend  

Charlie- bet you've been out shopping this weekend 

Have I missed anyone? I hope I havent  but if I have it wasnt intentional 

I cant re if Ive said but we have our follow up Dec 11th so we'll see what gets said then   Not a great deal I guess 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol Isobel i couldnt even wait until wkend i bought some blue clothes on thursday after scan.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew you would


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i ment to ask charlie if she'd gone buying blue clothes too,
hope everybody is well.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's been quiet on here today were you all is there anybody out there.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

knock knock is there anybody out there ladies where have you gone.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I'm here!!!

First day back at work today after 3 weeks off work for tx.  
GRRRR its just as rubbish as it was when i left except my office is a mess and now i have to clean it (but i suppose it gives me something to do)
Off to the clinic @ 3.30 to collect some more pessaries, will be strange going in there for a different reason!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello honey, 

Aw poor you back to the grind. Well I had a lovely day planned with DH to go out and then work rang him at 10am to ask why he hadnt turned up to work  The silly man had written the wrong shifts down in his diary  I was so annoyed I was all ready to go out so i had to rope my mum into coming out shopping with me  Bought DD lots of new clothes, not that she deserves them as she was particularly horrid last night but Im sure she will be all sweetness and light when  she comes in tonight


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Did - isn't working for a living rubbish    I've been neither use nor ornament at work since I started tx.  At least now you have something to daydream about at work - a little baby and generous maternity leave  

Isobel - glad you enjoyed the shopping, even without DH!  Would you like to adopt me, I would love a mum that spent all day buying me clothes - you sound fab.  

Caz - yes it has been a bit quiet on here

Hope all you ladies out there are doing really well.  I'm off for my 1st stimming scan tommorow, fingers crossed all is well and I'm responding as I should to the drugs.  I'm thinking about you all, particularly those of you who are going through tx.  

Sending you   and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooooh Minnie- Lots of     I hope all is going ok when you have your scan tomorrow. i used to worry like hell before my scans 

DD loved her clothes and said I was her best friend 

Diddy mama- how did you get on at the clinic?

Poppet-  Thinking of you  

caz- yeah its a wee bit quiet isnt it on here, everyones in hiding 

Lots of love to eveeryone else
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just a quickie to say hello  

feeling abit low again.. AF arrived & I'm finding it difficult everytime it arrives, just reminds me about my failed tx   

hope your all well     x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Zarah, I'm so sorry you're feeling so down.  I think we've all been through that upset every month when, yet again, we aren't pregnant.  But after having the hope that tx brings, your disappointment must be even more upsetting.  I'm thinking about you     

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-   to my special cycle buddy  WE WILL GET THERE  xxxx Lots of love xxx

Well I have just heard that my cousins girlfriend is expecting- they kept it quiet until her scan and their due date is the same as what mine was  Can you believe it? Something else to remind me of it all


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh no isobel that is just not fair love will it be there first baby, if so it might arrive late


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Isobel - oh poor you. As if things weren't hard enough for you already something has to happen to make it even harder. Stay strong hunny  

Zarah - sorry you're feeling down. I always feel really low when AF arrives, it must be really hard to pick yourself up after IVF but try to keep busy and you'll be having treatment again before you know it.

Did - how you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

Minnie - how did the scan go?? Hope you have got lots of lovely follies!

Poppet - how's you??

Caz - hello! Hope you're ok!

We had a lovely weekend in Harrogate. Really nice and relaxing, we even managed to forget about ttc (well almost!)

I had a call from the clinic today to arrange a counselling appointment. Did any of you ladies go for counselling? She seemed keen to get us in as soon as possible but i feel like a bit of a fraud because i'm feeling fine about everything at the moment. I know it'll be a different story when AF arrives and i'm back down in the dumps again but i'm worrying now about what to expect. Also DH and i are going together which im not sure is a good thing. I get the impression he doesn't really want to go (but has to because of the egg sharing) but i feel it could be really useful for me to talk some things through. Not really sure how its going to work out  

Christmas shopping for me tomorrow - need to get a list done today!

x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie Hope the scan goes well, eeekkkk not long now and you'll be having EC.

Vicky, don't worry about the counselling, never as bad as it seems, i didn't have it through the clinic but a few years ago had counselling and it was great, makes you realise things aren't that bad. 
I also did a counselling course, which helped me understand it more. don't worry about it, i bet you feel better after it!!!

Poppet     

Isobel   

Zarah   i know how your feeling hun, been there, done that, got the t-shirt, wont be long till your next tx. keep smiling hun.  

Caz wont be long for you either, not long at all till the open evening, then the fun can begin.

Charlie bet you have practically everything for the baby. soon be your 20 week scan!!!

Hope everyone is OK... well apart from the rubbish that life throws at us.

Vicky, not quite sunk in yet, not sure it ever will.
and Minnie, far to much time on my hands to day dream about a baby. and before i even came back to work i was thinking about when i could leave for maternity leave LOL.
I had been looking for a new job, but obviously wont be leaving now... council offers to much of a good thing when it comes to maternity leave

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no it wont be long now did karen on reception did say they might be able to use my af december dates but am unsure now as af should come around the 3rd of december she said that as they like you to start treatment as soon as and for me particullary after all the dissappointment of last year year and been sent to york and it sholud have been hull, that is exactally a year ago now so it's been a funny week but as i know somebody else on my street how as been there an done it i hae been talking to her lots about it, an that as helped


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie stay   i'm sure thing will be fine an you'll have lots of nice follies and fingers crossed for you for a very nice xmas gift that will be better then any other xmas gift you get.

did i am keeping fingers crossed and eerything crossed that our icsi tx works like yours as done on the 1st or 2nd go as i wont be haing any more tx after the funded tx cos we just cant afford to it's too expensive.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i know what i was going to ask is there anybody else on here that is at the info evening on the 11th of december


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - I won't be at the info evening. I don't think we'll be there until Feb.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Cant you do the open evening early just to get it out the way Vicky? 

Minnie- hope your scan has gone well, im guessing its around this time you'll be having it 

Caz- Yeah they might have the baby later but its still a constant reminder isnt it that I should have one that age. I should have had a little one having his/hers 3rd birthday this Saturday so thats something else praying on my mind 

Zarah- hope your feeling brighter today honey xx 

Poppet-   been thinking of you lots 

Diddy mama- i know you ok xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I havent bought that much to be honest everytime i go to buy something i get to nervous and dont go through with it. Ive bought some blue clothes and my pram and thats it. Im very worried about the 20 week scan and he will have something really wrong with him so dont wanna buy until i know its ok. DH gets paid that day so if everything ok we going to get loads of stuff.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies, you're a chatty lot this afternoon!

Well unfortunatley I've not had a very good afternoon    I've had my 1st stimming scan and I'm not reponding well to the drugs.  I've got 10 follicles and only one has grown a bit, all the others are still tiny.  My drugs have been increased today so I'm now on 3 injections a day!  They'll scan me again on Friday and then decide what to do, I presume if I've still not responded by then that the cycle will be abandoned.  Bugger!

I hope you are all doing really well



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- I   they get bigger by Friday- Im sure they will. It is amazing how much they grow between this scan and the next- I promise you they do, the others will be on soon to assure you of this. I cant re what mine were like on this scan but I re looking and not feeling too impressed by it so I was amazed by my next scan and then even more amazed by egg collection  Lots of love and   to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel, I hope you are right.  I had prepaired myself for a BFN but I hadn't prepaired myself for not even getting to egg collection.  Thanks for your support I really appreciate it.



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What have they put your stims upto now ?  xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - i dont know if we can go for the info evening early. Prof said we'd get a call in the new year so i think we'll just wait for then.

Minnie - so sorry the scan wasn't as you'd hoped. I can't offer any advice unfortunately but Isobel knows what she's talking about and i'm sure with the increased stims you're follies will have put on a bit of weight by Friday - sending you lots of   and big fat follie vibes!

I'm supposed to be having a busy day around the house but just spent an hour on the phone to my best friend in Birmingham - ooops!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel so sorry to hear of that i hope you can find something to take your mind off it a bit on saturday,

charlie i am sure everything will be fine, just enjoy being pregnantand stop worrying my sister was the same with her first, but she had a reason to worry at the end and we were more worried about her as we were told we could loss one or both but they were o.k. in the end as she had pre-aclamsia,

i have rung ivf unit this afternoon and because i have a short cycle might not start tx with my af at te beginning of the month and they wont be putting me and the pill to regulate things either which i am quite relived at as i did'nt fancy that idea as it 5 yrs ago since i stopped take the pill, and my auntie had a stroke when she was 28 which was contraception pill related.

hope  your follies get bigger and


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i also asked about the dental tx that i am having as they are numbing my gums and she said it should be o.k but she is goner check with denise about that and starting my icsi tx and see what she says, but as they are'nt putting me to sleep to do the dental work there should'nt be a problem at all


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

How chatty have you ladies been today   it's taken me ages to catch up  

I feel much better today than yesterday.. thank you all for your kind words, don't know what I'd do without you lot  

Vicky, I had to have a councelling session because of the egg sharing. You have to go to one or they won't let you egg share. It was ok absolutely nothing to worry about. To be honest I found it no help but I didn't feel the need for councelling, I went because I had to. You do only have to go once, which I was glad about. You can go more if you want to, but I didn't feel the need to. 

Mins, sorry your scan didn't go well but now they have up'd your doseage, you will be surprised how quickly things change. I   your tx doesn't get abandoned. Good luck for Friday.

Isobel, I know how your feeling.. my neighbour is due a baby a few days before my due date would of been   

Charlie, when is your 20week scan? sorry if you have already said  

Did, how you feeling.. I'm still so happy for you  

Poppet, how are you doing?  

Caz, info evening not too far away now... another step closer for you

I think I've got you all.. if not I'm sorry


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - 450mg so 6 vials of merional in two injections.  I have been on 5 vials in one injection up to now. 

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah my 20 week scan is 10th december, 3 weeks 2morrow!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- try not to worry, you should have maybe been on the higher dose from the off, they can only use our bloods as a rough guide as to how much to put us on.   the higher dose pays off on Friday xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - thankyou, I've woken up aching around where my ovaries are so hopefully thats because all my follicles are mid growth spurt    

I've had a look on here for tips on follicle growth so I'm uping my protien and water and I've currently got a hot water bottle on my tummy as allot of ladies are saying to keep your tum warm.  Any other tips ladies  I've rang work and taken today and tommorow as leave, I can't concentrate anyway.  That way if it is bad news tommorow I'll have the weekend to get my head together before going back to work.

Thanks for all of your good wishes ladies, I don't know what I'd do without your support at the moment.  I'm now off to conduct an experiment on the links between eating pieces of Terry's chocolate orange and follicle growth  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwww minnie, keeping everything crossed for you, my first tx (and poppets) nearly ended up being canceled and it is horrible, but you will be amazed at how the clinic can turn things around.

Loving the plans for today chocolate and relaxing have to make them grow!!!

Keep smiling!!       

Zarah, glad your feeling better  

Hope eveyone is well.

xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mmmm thats one experiment Id be glad to take part in 
Oooh lets hope your pains are your follies growing nicely 

Well off to do some shopping today with DH as he is actually off work today 

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie you are welcome to your chocolate orange as i dont like them much i would have one of the minty ones, as dont mind anything with mint in it, keeping everything crossed for you thats it's good news at clinic tomorrow, 

isobel sounds like a plan to me, going shopping hope it's not too busy in those shops though.

to the rest of you  and


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

isobel... did you go to st stephens.

oooo it was heaving. i just made a trip there in record time.

Left work (on bankside) @ 12.20, parked in tesco, straight to La Senza, then to tesco to pick up some milk and steak, then straight back to work for 12.50 i think thats amazing timing considering how busy it was!!!

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - my god woman did you go to Tesco's on a rocket!!!

Isobel - hope the shopping went well

Caz - thanks there isn't any mint ones in my tin of chocolate orange slices so tragically I'll have to eat them all myself.

I'm feeling a bit better for getting some fresh air.  I've taken my dogs out for a walk then shared fish and mushy peas with them for lunch(they are teeny dogs so I'm stuffed!)  I've now got a hot water bottle and a stack of DVDs so sofa here I come!!!!!

Oooh I forgot to say when I was in the clinic yesterday in came two prison officers with a prisoner hand cuffed to them.  The receptionist dashed off to let them through to the treatment areas, I wonder what was going on there  

Anyway ladies I hope you are all doing really well and I'm thining about you all

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did you fly to tesco did 30 minutes not bad going,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- a prisoner came through to the ivf clinic Now Im pretty liberal minded but ivf for prisoners  surely not? Or am i being daft and did you just mean the womens hospital?
Thinking of you tomorrow afternoon and   everything goes well 

Diddy mama- No honey I went to Doncaster and then onto Castleford- it wasnt that bad there. DD got some more clothes  I find it so hard shopping for boys cos its all the same stuff in the same colours 

Sorry not typping much as my left hand is playing up, dont know whats wrong with it but it's hurting like hell 

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Isobel

Sorry your hand is giving you jip, thanks for your good wishes for tommorow  

Oh yes the prisoner was being taken in to the IVF unit, maybe he and his partner are having IVF and the officers were bringing him in to make his contribution to the treatment!  I know under the human rights legislation we all have a right to a family life but that seems a bit ridiculous  

Take care ladies and please think   for me for tommorow afternoon!



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They probably had funding too as I cant see hime earning much pocket money in prison eh? Ooooh it makes me angry   

Let us know how you get on later honey. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mins - just wanted to say good luck for your scan today!  

Hello to everyone else! Sorry for the quick post i'm just popping on in my lunch hour.

x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Yogvic, Isobel, Did and all of you other lovely ladies out there, your good wishes seem to have worked!!!    

I've had my scan this afternoon and I've now got 6 follicles at 14 - 16 and another 5 that are just under 10. The nurse was lovely and said that it was a really good improvement on my last scan and that she was confident that I'd be ready to go for ec on Wednesday or Friday at the latest.  PHEWWWW!!!!!!!!  My endometrium is at 12.5 which is excellent - apparently ?

She said to carry on what I've been doing so I'm back on the sofa with my hot water bottle, a huge glass of water and a bag of brazil nuts!    Had things gone differently today I'd now be in the pub having a very large vodka and orange!

I hope you are all doing really really well, thanks again for your help and support 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What did I tell you?  So pleased honey. Re the clinic do know what to do in these circumstances and they dont want you to cancel your tx and them to lose all that cash   Your follies sound great and your womb lining is spot on - well done  Are you back on Monday then for another scan? xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Wooohooooo minnie, well done.

Fingers crossed everything is OK for Monday and u can stop the injections and prepare for EC.

Ahhhh     and   

Enjoy your water... im on the milk. 

Hope everyone else is well. Im knackered... GRRR early night for me.

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lots of rest for you and your little pumpkin my little diddymama. your going to be a lovely mummy. I wonder if your having 1 or 2  get to bed nice and early and take it easy this weekend. Lots of love to you xxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - thats fantastic news about your follies!! You've done all the things I did to get mine to grow.  I personally think its the hot water bottle that does the trick.  The only other thing I did was drink a glass of milk a day and get lots of protein (cheese mainly because I'm a veggie).  Wow, Wed or Fri - not long to go at all  

I know a lot of you already know that I've been having my second cycle and I'm over the moon to be able to say we got a    Our official test day was Wednesday but as I've had some spotting they did a couple of blood tests which I'm pleased to say came back fine (829 on Wed and 2220 today - if you're interested in the figures   )  DH and I are really happy, although being very cautious as its early days.

Have to confess that I tested early, like Did (hey if I'm going down I'm taking you with me sweetie!!) as I thought the spotting was my period starting and didn't expect to see a faint positive on the stick, this was 6 days before OTD!  Tested a couple of days later and the line was stronger.

Its still sinking in really but I'm so happy to get this far and be able to share this with all my friends on here.

Just want to a say a special thank you to Liz and Isobel.  Bless you both you've stopped me going   just recently.

Lots of love

Poppet and piglet
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

wwwhhhhooooohooooooo

Congratulations Clare, this is so exciting.!!!!!!

My bump buddy!!!

Love me and my pumpkin (s)
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes for once in my life I'm quite happy for you all to say "I told you so"  

Isobel - I'd also been wondering if there is one or two little Dids in the pipeline! Yes back for another scan on Monday then they will decide on a Wednesday or Friday ec  

Did - sorry you're so tired hun, is it work or being pregnant?  Whichever it is I can recommend the magical properties of Terry's chocolate orange  

Anyway all you ladies out there have a fantastic weekend

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Poppet I'm soooooo sooooo happy for you         Now I can say I told you so!!!!  You can't argue with statistics and I really had a feeling that it would work for you and Did this time round.  Well done you!



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats great new poppet look after yourself, and minnie hope all gors well for you and you get ec on wednesday or friday, 

well did and poppet you have both had icsi and got  bfp's second time round fingers crossed that this will happen for use as we are having the same precedure as you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe you ladies can advise me on if the clinic suggest any foods to avoid eating or any they suggest you eat more of etc


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Poppet   I'm so happy for you.. you must be over the moon  

Mins, Im so glad your scan went well, you must be very relieved  

hello to everyone else..


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, the clinic done advise ANYTHING, they tell you to be 'normal' or at least they didnt tell me anything.
I did however, take the vits, drink milk, cut out booze and try to cut of so much crap (cos i eat lots of chocolate and crisps). 
some people say dont take baths on the 2ww but im sure the clinic never told me that.
and they say rest for a day or two and then back to normal.

oooo minnie, im tierd cos of the pregnancy i think, dont think being board at work (100% board) is helping,
mmmmmmm terrys chocolate orange,  
xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!!

Ive not been on this thread for a bit and i log on and there TWO BFP`S!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations to you both, im so pleased for you!!!!!

Massive hugs girls and lots of   to you lovelys who are having or waiting for tx

S
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Official Congrats to Poppet- Oh Im soooooo pleased for you honey- your baby is going to be so blessed to have you as a mum, you are always so supportive and always know the right thing to say to everyone.  You know Im always here for you if you need me (and you too Liz )

Caz- yeah like Did said the clinic dont really say anything but just take your vits and try to ensure a balanced diet. I tried to up my protein intake as this is supposed to be good for your eggs and the old hot water bottle trick too for during stimming, but re to stop this after embryo transfer as over heating will kill the embies 

Zarah- How are you now honey?  Ill pm you over weekend when I get a sec xxx

Minnie- oh they do say things happen in 3s so please let hope and   your going to be the third one this month 

Lots of love to the rest of you xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i take the folic acid and have been doing since started ttc 5yrs ago, is that enough


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

cant believe that cumbria has flooded so badly and the lake district that poor police man has been killed due to a bridge callapsing


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I'm fine thank you... never got round to ringing clinic though, I will do it next week. I hope your ok


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh poppet just read your post congrats have a happy and healthly next 8 months


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- I take Pregnacare and Selenium and some extra zinc just cos I have them in the cupboard  Yes the floods there are shocking, awful for all involved 

Zarah- Glad you've perked up honey  Cant believe you didnt ring the clinic  Yeah Im ok, you know the saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" and all that!! Have moments where I cant help but cry but Im quite an emotional person anyway (as Poppet knows!) Take care- lots of love x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Firstly, thank you to everyone for your kind comments and good luck wishes.  It really does mean a lot  

Isobel - you're the most caring person I know and that's what makes you emotional, you're such a sensitive soul. And you're so right in that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.  All of this is so hard but we end up much stronger women because of it   Its not easy to pick ourselves up sometimes but we do and that says a lot about all of us!

Zarah - I hope this has given you some hope about your next cycle.  Neither Did or I thought it was going to work this time, though we did both have less problems this time than last cycle which may or may not have helped.  You may find that next time the whole cycle seems to pass a bit quicker now you "know the ropes".  Keep up that   cos you'll get there hunny x

Oh dear laptop about to run out of battery

Have a good weekend everyone
xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - awwwww love the ticker  

Caz - yes they say you have to be taking folic acid for at least 3 months prior to conception so I think you will be covered after taking it for 5 years!  If you take pregnacare vits you don't have to take folic acid as well as it includes the folic acid.  I don't take selenium (like some of the other ladies do) but I've been eating lots of brazil nuts which contain loads of it anyway (and loads of calories  )

Isobel - yes lets hope it works in 3's but I'm very realistic (but hopeful)  

I was going to continue decorating this weekend but dh has insisted that I spend the weekend on the sofa with DVDs relaxing - so for once in my life I'm going to do what a man tells me to!  

 and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to wish say CONGRATULATIONS to Poppetgirl. 

Sarah x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Woooo Hoooo!!

Congratulations to Poppet!! So so pleased for you hunny and loving your ticker!

Oh you must be over the moon. Can you believe it?   

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks ladies cant really afford to go buying vits on our money but think i might get some brazil nuts was looking at them today in morrison's, and hazelnuts any body know what they contain and maybe i ight get some salted peanuts but got to be careful as some of them make my thoart burn, well my mum got me a mint choc orange for xmas so will be able to save it till tx time


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Vicky - I quite like my ticker too    Only took about 2 hours to find a site with a piglet ticker that actually worked LOL!! In answer to your question, I can't really believe it.  Hopefully it will sink in soon but right now it all seems very surreal  

Really hope you'll be joining me and Did soon along with the other ladies on the board. There's Min's tx that will finish before the end of the year and a few of you all having tx early next year.  Its going to be busy on here!!! 

Mins - you listen to your DH he's making perfect sense!! Bless you having to take all them stimming drugs but it sounds like they really are kicking in now and I   you get lots of good eggies and some fab embies to put back. How are you feeling about EC? Nervous, excited?

Hey to all the other ladies

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - the effort finding the ticker was worth it - it's lovely, and I'm comforted that someone else has a similar grasp of technology to me    I'm not excited or nervous about ec yet just relieved I might eventually get to it!!!  I really am over the moon for you - you really do deserve this sooo much  

Caz - you can get some really good deals on pregnacare, in the long run they'll probably work out cheaper than brazil nuts!  Brazil nuts contain selenium something I don't know if hazelnuts contain, I don't think too much salt is meant to be good for you during tx so I'd probably give the salted peanuts a miss.

Hope you ladies are all doing well, take care of yourselves and enjoy the rest of your weekends

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- definately give the salted peanuts a miss as Minnie says salt is not something that will do you any good during tx. Now chocolate brazils, Mmmmm  Although not too much chocolate either as that has caffine  Look out in the supermarkets for the deals on the Pregnacare as they often have them on 3 for 2. 

Minnie- Thinking of you tomorrow afternoon honey    Lts of lovely follies xxxx

Love to you all- just got in from work and cooking and cleaning now  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies just looked at boots for the pregnacare think we will be giving those a very wide birth as cant afford to be paying £10 + per pack, and i take the folic acid anyway so might just try the zinc and make that do i have been takig vit c and zinc does anybody know if these are o.k during tx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- they are cheaper in Tecos and usually 3 for 2 as I said before


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel just checked tesco same price as boots and not on 3 for 2 so i deffo wont be buying those at all we dont get that much to live on, and i get the folic acid on prescription so i dont pay for it as we are on benefits and get all drugs for nothing.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- keep checking Tescos as they don't usually cost that much- they are usually £7.89 for 90 tablets and then they have them on 3for2 so works out less than £16 for about 9 months supply which isnt too expensive


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - thanks hun, have had an achy tummy on both sides all day so I'm hopeing it's growing pains - of the follicle variety    I'm loving this hot water bottle, I'm considering strapping it to myself at work tommorow  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, hope all is going well for you 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi Minnie- yeah thats what it will be   I love hot water bottles in general but I re it was rather warm weather when i had my tx so had to sit there sweating  Im a cold bum in general so I love my hot water bottle in winter. Glad you've had a lovely relaxing weekend


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

good luck for today minnie!!

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you Minnie xx

Diddy mama- do you do any work? xx

Poppet-  Hope your feeling ok? Did you have a restful weekend  xx

Zarah- Oh im a rubbish friend- still havent pmd you- sorry. Did you ring the clinic today?  xx

Vicky- How are you honey? xx

Charlie-  xx

Caz- Hope your ok  xx

Love and    to all of us needing it xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

nope!!!  

so far today i have opened the post and looked in the stationary book at the 2010 diarys i can order.
My days are filled with looking on FF and emailing my friends.

Really not as good as it sounds, the days drag!! and that is never good when you are waiting for something to hurry up and get here like a scan in 2 weeks 

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i are'nt so bad thanks for ask isobel had the root filling got a big hole in the tooth for a fortnight when i get my crown fitted, he did impressions of the top and bottom then did a second one of the top but was'nt very good on second one start retching but he said i had done well, but he has warned me that it might start aching and or pulsatong a bit tomorrow, we are celebrating my one of my nieces 4th birthday today, everytime she gets a card or a pressie she comes i have got another card my sister said she got her up at 20past midnight and she wanted to know if it was her birthday yet so my sister told her no birthday fairies had'nt been yet.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope all went well with scan minnie, i am off to go finish a cardie for my niece i hoped to get it done last night it is her birthday pressie,

hope the rest of you are o.k today


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How lucky are you family Caz getting all their woolies knitted for them? I love knitting  but Im just not very good 
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies!

Just got back from the clinic, which was jam packed this afternoon - I had to wait nearly an hour to be seen    

The results were mixed as now the clinic say my endometrium is 8.5, although they said it was 12.5 on Friday   The nurse said it was because they used a different scanning machine on me on Friday!  

The good news is that I've now got half a dozen follicles at 15 - 20 and another couple at 14, not a huge number I know but good enough for me to have ec on Wednesday    

No more horrible stimming injections for me - hurrah!!!!  Although the pessaries look 'interesting'    Have got my trigger injection to do at 10 tonight.  Can't wait for my injection free day tommorow  

Glad you ladies are keeping yourselves busy with knitting and perusing stationary catalogues!!!!  

Sending you all loads of   and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

Mins thats great news, EC on weds.. woo hoo!!!! good luck  

Isobel, I'm so naughty I still havent rang the clinic, I just don't get 5mins to myself when I'm at work & I've been so tired today aswell. I will try & ring them tomorrow.. I promise  

hope all you other ladies are well       x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Brilliant news Mins - well done!!!!!!!! And don't worry about quantity its quality that counts, and if each of those follies has a good egg in it then you'll be doing great!

When I was in on Friday morning for a blood test they were in the middle of unwrapping a new scanner.  Debbie (the nurse) said it was an expensive piece of kit.  Did you get to use the new one? I wasn't sure whether it was going in the scan room or the treatment room.

Isobel - I had a very relaxing weekend thanks, DH is being lovely and insisting on being my nurse.

Did - how are you and the pumpkin(s) doing?  I will try and email you later when I get home from my brother's.

Zarah - how are you doing hunny?  Let us know how you get on with the clinic.

Caz - not long for you too!  I might buy some shares in a wool company because you're bound to keep them in business!!!

Charlie - we don't hear from you much anymore.  Hope you and baby are doing well and you're looking forward to xmas.

Yogvic - Do you know when you hear about your blood and other tests? Are you still on the drugs till starting IVF?

Love to everyone and sorry if I've missed anyone

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm fine thank you Poppet.. hope your well   I will let you know what the clinic say once I get round to ringing them


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done minnie  they sound super follies so dont worry. I didnt have vast amounts but I got 14 eggs (was it 14 I cant re but Im sure it was ) You want a few good quality ones hun so dont worry, sometimes when you get lots and lots they are of a poorer quality 

Lots of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs g makeababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone , 

1st post so here goes , 

I'm 37 and been married for 5 years , been trying all that time .
We went to the Hull clinic last year , and was given clomid , tried that and no luck . So went for first IVF treatment in January . 
Still no luck .

Tried again , and had a second attempt this summer . No luck . 

We went back and spoke to Mr Killick , and it wasn't good news . He told us that my eggs were not strong enough and it was his opinion that it wouldn't be a good idea to try again and Had we thought of adoption or donors . 
Both of us were shocked it just wasn't what we were expecting , we thought we had been unlucky and was prepared to try again . 

It's being really difficult , we've not told anyone about our attempts . Kept it all to ourselves . 

We our now starting to think that we might go abroad for donors . 

Need to talk to somebody who has been through this too .


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mrs G - firstly welcome!  It sounds as if you have been though an awful time.  I am pretty new to tx myself however there are lots of ladies on here who have been through a number of unsuccessful tx and also a couple of people who are egg donors themselves so I'm sure they will be able to advise you.  Me and my dh have kept our tx to ourselves and as a result I've found the support I've had from the lovely ladies on here an absolute life saver.  Hope it will be the same for you  

Isobel - I like the sound of quality over quantity, lets hope that's the case for me  

Poppet - yes it was a new scanner but it was just in for the day, the sales fella was there with it for the day showing the radiographers how to use all the fancy new features - it can provide a 3D picture of your follicles!!  They asked it he could come in on my scan but I said no, I like as few witnessess as humanly possible when I am subjected to 'dildocam'!

Anyway ladies thanks again for your good wishes and I hope you are all taking really good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mrs g makeababy said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> 1st post so here goes ,
> 
> ...










Mrs G and welcome to Fertility Friends 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky cos ive only just walked into work.
Congratulations Minnie, egg collection tomorrow how exciting.
LOL @ saying no to the sales fella.
Me and poppet had a medical student in on most of our scans, he was watching and doing some of the scanning, and i had medical students in when i had egg collection, i didnt mind but i cant see why you wouldnt want a sales man in the room.

Hope everyone is well.


oooooooo sorry i forgot, hello Mrs G, welcome to the board, like minnie said there is a few of us on here all having treatment one way or another, so i hope we can be of some help to you.
Good Luck and i will catch up better later   

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs G  ,

Welcome   You must have been devastated honey to hear that news. I honestly cannot imagine how awful it must have been for you to get your head round that news 

You have been very strong to have kept it all to yourselves so far but well done on joining us on here cos we'll all  help you all we can. 

Ceri has shown you the links to the donor egg, sperm threads too so have a browse there too but as has been said before we'll all help you as much as we can.

Im thinking of going abroad too for my next tx but dont need donor eggs however Ive heard it's cheaper and alot more accessible in other countries for people needing donors. 

Looking forward to getting to know you and dont hesitate to ask questions 

Lots of love and  

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls i have been coming on the board daily just dont really wanna keep posting about my pregnancy i know how upsetting that may be too some of you girls.

Im doing ok have my 20 week scan 2 weeks on thursday very nervous about this cant believe im almost halfway there. Been feeling him kick but not very strong ones yet just like a big bubble bursting feeling its strange but its happening daily so must be the baby now. 

Hope you all doing ok and your girls going through IVF i wish you alot of luck


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya Charlie long time no speak  Its lovely when you feel the baby isnt it  I felt mine from about 14w (as there was 2 of them!) and yes its just bubbly at first, wait until you see elbows and legs poking out your belly and you can grab them  Love to you xx

Caz- I saw some bargains for you today. In Asda they do their own make of Pregnacare and you get 30 for £4 but they are bogof so only 50p a week. 

I got some more selenium, they were 60 for £1 and some co-enzyme Q10 60 for 34 and some vit b6 180 for £2.20. So Im all vitamined up for the next few months 

Liz- you've been quiet today, dont tell me you had some work to do  xxx

Poppet- hello treasure- how are you today, any symptoms yet? Have you considered your blast may have split  xxx

Minnie- How did your last jab go last night? Oooh its all happening tomorrow for you.  Try not to worry as its really no big deal, I quite like the stuff they give you makes you feel all nice    you get soem lovely eggs xxxx

zarah- have you rang then?  xx

Vicky- How you doing hun? xx

Mrs G-   for you hun, hope your ok xxx


----------



## Mrs g makeababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone , 
Thanks for all your lovely replies . 

Me and hubby are a bit down at the mo . We,ve been looking on the net about overseas clinics , ones that have no waiting lists for donor eggs , anyone have thoughts on that , as in recommendations . 

Itis really difficult not telling anybody but we think if we get a pregnancy and everyone knows that the child was conceived in a lab , then possibly the child would rather not people know that later in life . That's the reason we kept it to ourselves . For the sake of any future kids . 

Thanks for been so kind ,
Mrs G


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs G  My kids love the fact they were conceived like they were. My son took great pride during a sex ed lesson when the teacher was explaining how it all happened and how they were made to start telling him that he and his sis were actually made in a clinic lab  Lets be honest look how many people have ivf these days anyway. 

Have you looked at northern Cyprus? Not sure what the waiting lists are like but i do have a FF who was there recently so ill ask her if she knows.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Mrs G & welcome to our thread   your story is very sad it's not surprising you & DH are very down at the mo. I donated eggs on my last tx (which was my 1st tx) & I am going to donate again on my next tx. I don't really have any advice for you regarding going abroad because I know nothing about that, but if I can help you with anything else please ask. Are you on the waiting list at Hull Clinic to recieve donated eggs? or don't you want it to be local? 

Isobel, I've still not rang clinic but only because I have been starting work before clinic opens & not getting home till it closes. Tomorrow I don't have to be in too early so I will ring them then. I have just been reading your last post about vits & stuff.. last tx I only took pregnacare.. did you take all those you've just bought last time? I'm going to write them down & buy them.. it's worth a try init?  

Min, good luck for EC tomorrow & I agree with Isobel the drugs they give you make you feel sooooo nice, I loved it.. I keapt thinking top me up with more please    

hope you other ladies are well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah hun   Last time I just took Pregncare and Selenium, alot of what Ive just bought is already in the Pregnacare but Im just topping myself up and also the co-enzyme Q10 is supposed to be good for you. Ill do anything if it'll increase the chances- if they said walk on my hand for a fortnight Id give it a go  Oh yeah I meant to get some  Omega 3 too but I forgot them 

Mrs G is prob looking at going abroad as the waiting lists arent as long and the donors cant be contacted yrs later like here+ they'll probably be cheaper. Thecosts of tx here just annoys me whenthe Consultants dont hardly do anything  Ooops you'll be having to drag me off my soap box again 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All!

Just thought i'd say a quick hello, nothing to report here really!

Poppet - no i've stopped the clomid now. I have got another 3 months worth i could take if i wanted to but it turns me into a bit of a loon so i don't think i'll bother. Obviously we're still trying naturally, CD 24 today but been spotting since sunday (same old, same old!) so i expect the witch will be here at the weekend! No surprise there then! Every month i still cling to that tiny 2.5% bit of hope that it might happen naturally only to be let down again!   How are you feeling? Any Sx yet?

Isobel - I'm fine thankyou hunny. Just plodding along and looking forward to christmas   How are things with you?

Zarah - when do you think you'll be having your next treatment? You never know we might end up there at the same time!

Mins - good luck for EC tomorrow, i'm really pleased to hear you've got some good follies, fingers crossed for some lovely little eggs!

Charlie - good luck for your 20 week scan. I bet you're loving feeling bubs move, oooh how i can't wait to have that feeling someday!

Did - how you feeling? When do you have your first scan?

Mrs G - welcome to the board! I'm also a bit of a newbie here. We're just going through screening tests for IVF and hoping to start in the New Year sometime. I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through, it must be really tough for you and your husband at the moment   . Have you seen the counsellors? I think it will do you good to come on here and chat with others in similar situations, its not easy talking to friends or family because they just don't get it but the ladies here are a great support and very very helpful in answering any questions you have. Feel free to ask any questions or just have a rant if you need to, we all need it sometimes   I'm sorry i can't be much help as far as donor eggs or treatment abroad goes but i'm sure you'll find help somewhere on the board.

Sorry if i missed anyone, off to cook some tea now!

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. if you take things that are already in pregnacare, might you take too much?? I know that sounds a daft question but I remember my sister taking vitamins when she was feeling ****ty (not pregnant) & they made her feel worse & the GP said it was because her body wasn't needing anymore of what ever she was taking.. does that make sense?  

Vicky.. I'm not sure when my next tx is going to start, thats why I need to ring clinic to find out if my December AF can be my day 1 or wether I have to wait until Jan.. I'm going to ring in morn so I should hopefully know more tomorrow x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I could do with being sedated now instead of waiting until the morning.  I had a really bad experience a few years ago when I had lazer treatment for pre cancerous cervical cells.  I keep on thinking back to how horrible it was how mean the staff were and how humiliating it all was.  Logically I know that tommorow will be different as the staff at the IVF clinic are lovely but it isn't stopping me for feeling really frightened  

It doesn't help that I get so   with any sort of intimate examination, let alone anything involving stirrups  

I'm going to go off and have a bath in a bit to try and calm me down - unfortunatley it won't be combined with a large vodka.  What I wanted to ask you ladies is what do I need to take with me tommorow.  I know what the leaflet says (a snack, slippers and a dressing gown) but for those of you that have been through it what was actually useful for you?

Anyway thanks again for your good wishes

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, honestly it is really nothing to worry about.. you are covered up really well during procedure it is all very dignified.. I promise. Please try to stay calm. I took dressing gown & slippers but only used my slippers.. its a really short distance from your bed to the room you have procedure done in.  After EC your back on your bed for a little rest & then your off home. Try not to get in a state tonight   what time is your appointment? x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie good luck tomorrow and dont worry i used to have a rough time when i had teeth taken out via gas i was sick and really ill with it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- no Ive already checked Im ok taking it all , there is  another lady on here taking alot more than me and she is pregnant and she swears its down to all her vits- its all worth a try 

Minnie- Like Zarah said you are very well covered up, even your feet  Noone sees anything that isnt necessary  All you need is your slippers bt tbh even if you dont have them you only walk a few yards. The staff will treat you super nice tomorrow  You think they have been nice so far, you wait till morning- they are fab!!! I promise you next time your back on here you will be saying how easy it all was  Lots of love and thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the words of reasurance, I feel a bit better - well I'm not panicing quite so much    I'm at the clinic at 10 in the morning so please think happy egg gathering thoughts around then.  Thanks again you're all lovely

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mins - Please don't worry about EC, it is all absolutely fine I promise.  To be honest I don't remember much of either of mine at all, I was in la-la land.  Before you know it you'll be back in the recovery bed with a cup of tea and some choccy biscuits.  The nurses are super fab at EC, they make sure you're at ease and look after you really well. And as other people have said you're a lot more covered up than you are at the scans so no worries on that score.  Ask your DH to pay attention to whats going on because I doubt you'll be able to recall very much.  Lots of love and luck for tomorrow and let us all know how you get on  

Isobel/ Vicky - not much in the way of side effects other than general tiredness and sore (.)(.) Vicky - I shall keep my fingers crossed that your spotting is not what you think it is     Isobel - don't start me panicking about twins, I'm realising how difficult it is to worry about one (plus I think the chances of the blast splitting is pretty low).  What do reckon about Did though?  Shall we start taking bets?  

Charlie - glad everything is ok. I hope you'll let us all know how your 20 week scan goes.  

Did - how are you feeling my dear? You falling asleep at the drop of a hat too?   Bless you, your job does sound a bit dull, think it would drive me  

Mrs G - welcome to the thread!  I also don't know a great deal about donor treatment but Isobel is the font of all knowledge on this thread so I would definitely listen to her advice.  Can I just ask whether you considered getting a second opinion about the quality of your eggs?  Obviously I don't know how you did in terms of numbers of eggs and embies on your IVF, but just wondered whether it was worth a second opinion before embarking on the donor route. I hope we manage to give you some support during this difficult time and in turn you and DH find support with each other too  

Zarah - RING!!!   We're all waiting to hear!

Can't wait to hear how Mins gets on tomorrow!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs g makeababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone 

minnienoodle         ; don't worry about tomorrow the staff are GREAT . They will make you feel special and put you and hubbie at ease
and even give you tea and biccies!! Good luck and hope you get some good ones 

we've been thinking of overseas clinics because of the anonomity laws and no waiting list 

We are on waiting list here but we've been told upto 2yrs waiting and not getting any younger


----------



## Mrs g makeababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Poppet 

I was on 4 ampoules for the first half of my first TX 
Then up to five and then up to 6 

I got 9 eggs , and my lining was thin . 
Of the 9 , 7 fertilised , but only two were grade , three , they were put back in on day 3 . 
Unfortunately BFN

Next i was on full dosage all the way through , with a helping of viagara as well 

This time i got 6 , these were grade 3 , and the lining was slightly better .
Anyway still BFN .

We went back to the clinic and thats when we were told thata my eggs weren't capable of surviving on their own , ie in the dish , and he said that they werent very strong . I'm not 100% sure what he meant , and this is one of my doubts ,,,,, could it be that to keep their stats looking good , they encourage people not to try again ?

We were surprised that he recommended that we dont try again . I went away thinking they must do that a lot of times so that they dont have a lot of failed attempts on their stats book .

No , I havent had another opinion on the quality of my eggs , but when I was younger I had laser treatment for abnormal cells , nobody has said this is the reason for my not conceiving , but thats what I think is behind it all . 

I was on clomid before all my ivf , and am presently on tamoxifen .

Thats about it , in a bit more detail .


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning all

I'm up bright and early - obviously!!!

Mrs G - your eggs not "being very strong" doesn't seem very specific to me.  Using an egg donor and going abroad does seem like a very big step so I'm with Poppet,a second opinion seems like a worthwhile move.  Some information on how your eggs aren't strong would be good in case there is anything you can change about your diet etc that can improve them. I know when me and DH first saw Mr Maguiness he was very negative about our chances and seemed to be trying to disuade us from going ahead, but I think is a combination of not wanting people to be dissapointed as well as not wanting to drag down the success rates.  I understand the concern about getting older though (I'm the oldest one on this thread) and the sense of urgency that brings.  However I have a friend from work who was 40 when she started tx at Hull IVF and she had her son on her second attempt at ICSI so there is hope for older ladies to. With regard to the lazer treatment you had I also had this a few years ago and I made allot of enquiries afterwards and recently about how it could impact on my fertility and the information is very clear that it doesn't cause infertility.  Instead the risk is more about having an incomplete weak cervix that then leads to premature labour (and miscarriage) if you do get pregnant.  Although that thankfully is rare.

Oh dear I have gone on a bit haven't I!  Anyway take care everyone and I'll let you know how I get on if I'm up to going on the computer later.

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

Mrs G, im not too clued up on the whole doner thing, but like the other ladies say maybe a second oppinion wouldnt do any harm.  

Minnie... you'll be probably sat in the waiting room right now, hope it goes well, looking forward to hear how it went tonight??  

Poppet any bets going and i think me and DP will have a go, i recon 1 and he recons 2, my mum and friend also recon 2, suppose we will just have to wait and see, ill just be happy to see a hearbeat though.
Yes my job is very dull and had already sent me  

Vicky scan in 12 days on 7th!!! going   waiting, its probably the worst part of it all.

Come on Zarah, dont keep us waiting get the clinic rang up  

Isobel i think i had a total of 30 minutes of work yesterday  BORING   

Caz & Charlie  

Nice and busy on here at the moment, when i first came on the board last year there was only me waiting for treatment  

Hope everyone is well.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

I'm back from the hospital and thought I'd e-mail before the painkillers where off!  I'm currently laid out on the sofa snuggled in pillows and a duvet with the lap top balanced on my tummy. Dh is looking after me really well  

Well ladies you were right the nurses were lovely, although Denise (who did my ec) was very quiet she only spoke to me to ask my dob - maybe she was having a bad day    I've got to be honest and say it was painful, the nurse had to top up my drugs a couple of times, but it wasn't unbearable.

Unfortunatley my lining has gone down to 7.8 from 8.5, from a possible 12.5!!  But its not too bad I suppose.  The good news is that I've got 6 eggs, not allot I know but lets face it I only need one super duper one and the jobs a good un  

Anyway I'm going to have a little sleep, take care everyone and thanks for all your help

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Glad it went OK Minnie, 6 is ok and like you say, it only takes one!! Here's hoping that one is in there.
Glad the EC went ok, yea a little uncomfortable, i actually asked to be topped up on my 2nd go!! LOL.

Think we might need some of this around here      

Take care minnie and get plenty of rest, and lets hope fridays phone call comes quickly!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done Minnie- see 6 eggs aint all that bad honey  been popping on and off all day hoping we'd hear from you. Lots of love and      

Liz- DN has run me ragged- if i have to do the okey cokey one more time Ill go   xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel, just think there more times you do the Okey Cokey, the more chocolate buttons you can eat  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

liz- dont   As he has been poorly Ive been letting him have what he wants but he seems to be taking the mickey he keeps starting stuff and then leaving it so Im finishing it off- kitkats, bakewell tart, cottage pie,milky way, bananas- ill have put half a stone on just today


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

you do that every time you have him, i remember you taking him out for lunch and letting him have chocolate cake!!!
hehehe, basically he is just too cute to say no too. 
I think i might want you as my aunty!!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep something like that  He's filling his face again now but he needs to as he's lost so much weight with being ill, Im afraid i haven't lost anymore since I lost that 4lb- i need a good stomach bug to get rid of this weight  xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies..

well done Mins on your 6eggs.. glad verything went well  

I have finally rang the clinic, first time this morning but no nurses were available to speak to me, so I tried again at the end of the day & I spoke to Dawn. They still haven't found me a recipient   I told her I have just had my November AF so she said ring back with my December AF.. I asked could that be my day 1 & she said if I've been matched then it could be. I don't hold out much hope of that happening though but if not it will be January AF. Apparently I'm easy to match (something to do with blood results) so I think they haven't got round to trying to match me yet   but at least me ringing today might of reminded them I'm still here & waiting!!! let's see  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- oh lets hope so eh. At least starting after Christmas you get to relax and enjoy it without worrying xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh zarah i have to ring with my af at end of december, so we could be tx or bump buddies fingers crossed for use waiting to begin or start tx again


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- Oh that would be nice if you and Caz could be cycle buddies  Its nice having someone to share it all with and cos you have done it all before you'll be able to help caz out and advise her wont you?  Fingers crossed you get that call in time  
Lots of love 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz.. when is your AF due? & have the clinic said this will be your day 1? 

Isobel


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Woohoo on your 6 little eggies Mins    Hope you get some good embies out of those!

Did - I know what you mean about counting the days for the scan - 11 days to go! Wonder if Ben will be there  

Zarah - hope they find you a match soon. I thought with such long waiting lists for donors they would match people quickly but its obviously more complicated than that.

Isobel - Its xmas soon you shouldn't be worrying about losing weight!

Hi to everyone else
xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello poppet and Piglet 

Yeah you would think it would be quick for Zarah but I guess it's all down to paperwork and making sure the blood work and everything else is done on both sides  How are you feeling now? All ok?  

Re the wieght- honey I have to get some of it off, I put 1 and a half stone on during tx and being pregnant and I cannot afford to let it stay on. Im still in maternity jeans which isnt very nice and Ive had to buy new work trousers 

I had a very teary night  We were just watching tv and tears came pouring down my face. DH kept saying "Whats wrong?" (he's not the brightest spark when it comes to emotions ) He gave me a cuddle and said it wont be long now and we'll be trying again but it wasnt even really about trying again It was more about missing the ones we've lost and I know that sounds stupid but I do,I miss the feeling of them in me and Im missing getting to know them over the months. 

Sorry for the me post but just wnated to put in down somewhere 

Lots of love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie Hope your feeling OK today.
If there is any pain, get on the pain killers!!!!

Isobel   Just PM'd you  

Zarah GGRRRR   @ the clinic, here hoping they find a match soon.  

Hope everyone else is well

oooo and poppet, i flipping hope not!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home this way ladies >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218099.new#new


----------

